# What names are you too chicken to name your babies?



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Anyone else have names they really love, but aren't quite brave or "out there" enough to use?

I have three, all from books/movies/TV shows I like. 

For a girl: Rose of Sharon. She was a character in The Grapes of Wrath, which is one of my favourite books, and I just LOVE the name (which is funny, because I don't really like Sharon by itself). I loved how the other characters never called her Rose or Sharon - if they abbreviated it, it was "Rosasharn". And I just think it's pretty and soft-sounding and awesome. But I wouldn't call a baby that. The logistics of a three-parter name just seem too daunting, and I'm also just a bit too conventional - it would get a LOT of raised eyebrows! Also, my mother thinks it's tacky. 

Also for a girl: Leia. Nixed for the very obvious Star Wars connotations. But not only do I love Princess Leia herself - see avatar! - I like the delicacy of the spelling. Lots of vowels. It looks lacy and feminine and flowy and just lovely. I could go with Leah, but I don't like Leah at all. Honestly, I might just use Leia for a middle name one day, but I'm not brave enough to use it for a first name.

For a boy: Jean-Luc. Yes, after Picard. We actually semi-seriously considered this for DD (before we knew she was a girl, obviously), but I decided that giving a non-French kid a French name could be construed as pretentious. (And then we gave DD the middle name Marie! But that is a family name, at least...) Coulda gone with John Luke of course, but again, I didn't like it.

I also kinda like River (after River Tam from Serenity), but I'm not super-mega tempted to use it. Again, it's just a bit too "alternative" for my comfort zone... and a bit too trendy. But it's very pretty. And then there's Rosemary, which I've liked since I was a kid, but it's SIL's name so that's out.

What about you?


----------



## Bobbys (Mar 24, 2010)

I like the name Cary for a boy; like Cary Grant. I'm not too chicken, but DH is. He thinks it's too girlie.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

Not pregnant, but I love talking baby names!

For a boy: Lucius. My husband HATES it and since Harry Potter mania has taken over my house it probably wouldn't fly with my kids either.

Also for a boy: Hawthorne. This was thrown around pretty heavily after DS was born. My girls both have flower names and I wanted DS to have a nature/plant name as well. I love the name, but it just wasn't him. Too bad. He didn't wind up with a nature/plant name either!

For a girl: Briar Rose. I am still holding on to this one for that mythical 4th baby. I wouldn't want to use Rose by itself, but I love it in the combination. It was on my short list of girls' names when pregnant with #3 but alas, he was a boy.

Also for a girl: Thais. I love the way this name looks written, but not how it's pronounced. If I could get away with pronouncing it "th-ace" it would be lovely. But I am a stickler for correct pronunciation!


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Elmer or Orion for a boy. I've gotten so many strong NO reactions to Elmer. (Oooh just thought, what about Ember, nah too close to Amber) And I like Orion, but I just don't think I'd end up loving it once I named my son it.

I love and would use Wren for a girl but DH is against it.


----------



## Orionsmama (Jan 7, 2011)

Nicole730!

I had to respond to your post. It is so funny that you mention both these names. We have a little guy we named Orion and for a girl we had chosen Wren. Maybe these names arent so uncommon, or perhaps we both just have impeccable taste


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

What a fun thread!!

Smokering, "Rose of Sharon" actually comes from the Bible, Song of Solomon 2:1. I think it's lovely too, but you're right, a three-part name might be a bit daunting.

As for me, I love Calliope for a girl. Unfortunately no one knows how to pronounce it, and DH thinks it's pretentious.

I also love Lyric, I think it's just beautiful. But it's the name I started out with role-playing in MSN Gor chat, and it has very strong, personal ties for me. I wouldn't want to put that on a tiny baby girl.

And for a boy, I love Aragorn. Our oldest is also named for a character in Lord of the Rings, and Aragorn is one of my favorite characters. But the name is just a little too "out there" for me.

I can't wait to read what other ladies come up with, I might just get an idea for our newest addition!


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orionsmama*
> 
> Nicole730!
> 
> I had to respond to your post. It is so funny that you mention both these names. We have a little guy we named Orion and for a girl we had chosen Wren. Maybe these names arent so uncommon, or perhaps we both just have impeccable taste


Wow! That's crazy. I'll go with we have impeccable taste.  (Although the Elmer is a little out there, I loved the name Elsie and told everyone if I had twins they would be Elsie and Elmer..)


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

well, our last name is "stern" (is that disclosing too much? don;t stalk me now  ) and there's a yiddish name that religious jews use fairly often "shterna."

dh has been begging me to use that name because then using the nickname it would be "shterny stern."

actually it's kinda cute and i've had strong public opinion to use it but i don't know if i could do that to a kid....although i do know a "Goldie Gold."


----------



## tourist. (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> I also kinda like River (after River Tam from Serenity), but I'm not super-mega tempted to use it. Again, it's just a bit too "alternative" for my comfort zone... and a bit too trendy. But it's very pretty. And then there's Rosemary, which I've liked since I was a kid, but it's SIL's name so that's out.
> 
> What about you?


Love it!! I would only not use it because I already know a River (my BFF's nephew), but I think it's a fantastic name - especially for a girl. And River Tam is soooo worthy of being named after.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh, I just thought of another one - Bella. I think it's lovely, but... yeah... Twilight. (I also have a sneaking fondness for Bonnie, but DH thinks it's awful.)

Quote:


> Our oldest is also named for a character in Lord of the Rings


Ooh - any chance you'd tell us what it is? Samwise?  I really like Merry for a boy, but I can't see it on a full-grown man... and it does sound a bit close to "Mary". I like Pippin too, but again, I can't really see a Pippin all growed up, as a hard-hitting divorce lawyer... It'd go nicely with DD's name though - Rowan - which is actually a hobbit name (one of Sam's ancestors, and a female to boot!); I like the idea of having all nature-y sounding names, as long as they weren't too obvious. Before we found out this baby was a boy I was in favour of Hazel for a girl, but I wasn't sure if it'd lock us into a cutesy tree-themed-names thing. Although, most people here don't know that Rowan *is* a tree...


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I really wanted to name Molly Hermione, but DH vetoed it.


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

I really like Paisley and Meadow for a girl. I like True for a boy.


----------



## javilu (Oct 20, 2007)

I really like the name Jesús, pronounced in Spanish. It goes very well with my son's name, too. And I love the nickname Sus (pronounced like Seuss), too. But my husband would never, ever go for it. In my culture (Mexican-American from East L.A.), it's a very common name, you don't even need to be very religious to use it. In his (suburban white Kansan)...not so much.


----------



## tourist. (Feb 1, 2008)

Rowan used to be one of my top names...It was the name of the main female character in a book I read as a teenager (The Witching Hour, by Anne Rice I believe).

Lots of names that I like and wouldn't use are many flower, plant and earth type names. Actually, I take that back - I might use them, DH - no way.

My son's first and middle names are from fictional characters, I'm wondering if we'll end up going that same route this time. I can't imagine we wouldn't, all our animals are named after characters. We have Trinity & Switch the beagles (Matrix), Jack the cat (after any number of tv shows or movies we watch), Gimli the bearded dragon with his red "beard" (Lord of the Rings).


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Scarlet - love it, but ever since a local strip club is named that...just can't use it.


----------



## mmmmochi (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh I love Rupert, Hugo, Araminta, Mabel...but I would never be brave enough to use them!


----------



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

For me, i secretly love a lot of hippie/nature names, but they soooo don't fit in our lifestyle and our bi-national family context. Sometimes i dream of using them just to rebel, but alas, not brave enough.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> I also love Lyric, I think it's just beautiful.


Our baby was either going to be Lyric Rose or Freya Juliet. DH doesn't love Lyric but bravely tried to get used to it right up until J was born. I think he was very relieved when she was born and we agreed that she didn't look like a Lyric *or* a Freya. I still think it is an absolutely beautiful name though, might put it on the list again next time.


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Sure! Our oldest is named Arwen. Our (for now) youngest is named after another Elven princess from another series of books, Arya (from "Eragon"). The search is on for a third Elven princess whose name begins with A. DH commented last night that we seem to have painted ourselves into a bit of a corner here.


----------



## morganlefay (Nov 13, 2007)

Temple for a girl  I LOVE it. I also love Cash for a boy, after Johnny Cash and one of my favorite characters from a Faulkner novel.

And clovergirl, I LOVE Briar Rose as well


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Captain for a boy.


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

Noah for a boy, and Amaya fora girl. I adore both names but they don't work well with our last name. I also love Ayla for a girl from one of my favorite books (Clan of the Cave Bear) but dh doesn't care for it.


----------



## copperfox (Oct 24, 2006)

I love the names Piper & Cinnamon, but I'd never feel comfortable giving my own kids these names.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> Sure! Our oldest is named Arwen. Our (for now) youngest is named after another Elven princess from another series of books, Arya (from "Eragon"). The search is on for a third Elven princess whose name begins with A. DH commented last night that we seem to have painted ourselves into a bit of a corner here.


Oh, pretty! Tolkien also had female Elves called Aredhel and Amarie: I'm not sure you could correctly call either of them princesses, but they were extremely high-born. 

Briar Rose is lovely too. I know a wee girl named that (and her brother's called Fynn, which is also pretty awesome, although getting annoyingly trendy these days).


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Jasper (sounds a little fey with DH's alliterative last name), Magnus and Ronan.

I just try to imagine 1) yelling the name across the playground and 2) that person running for office some day.


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

I really lived the name Annabel. We have a family friend with that name. I just think it's pretty. An adult store opened in town and named the store Annabell's.

So that name went off of our list quickly.


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mclisa*
> 
> Scarlet - love it, but ever since a local strip club is named that...just can't use it.


Our local strip club carries the same name. If you recognize the adult store name above we are probably neighbors.


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

Uriyah

Julian

Angel

(all for boys)

my hubby is too chicken. i'm not really. he doesn't like julian at all and i love it.


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

i can't even begin to imagine how ELSE you could pronounce calliope but the proper way??? it's pretty phonetic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> As for me, I love Calliope for a girl. Unfortunately no one knows how to pronounce it, and DH thinks it's pretentious.


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzs*
> 
> well, our last name is "stern" (is that disclosing too much? don;t stalk me now
> 
> ...


I know a Frank Franko and he is the Fourth!


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

For a long time I thought Calliope was pronounced "Cally-ope". Then I looked it up! I love, LOVE how the name is pronounced correctly but I can't get over the spelling.

And now it reminds me of Hermione.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Faraday-for a girl or boy. If it was a girl I'd nick name her Daily.


----------



## catholic74 (May 21, 2007)

I've always loved the french name MIREILLE, but I know no one in this country could pronounce it correctly, spell it correctly or appreciate it so forget it. I don't think my daughter would appreciate the aggravation. But if I ever get a cat, I'm naming her mireille without a doubt!!!! Cats have no worries!


----------



## beccamama31 (Oct 5, 2010)

My kids' names are Rowan (dd) and Adrian (ds).. and dh and I are trying to decide on our newest addition's name..

We really love Tristan , but I wonder if it's too many 'an' names.. We are most likely going to go with Tristan but I'm still thinking of other's as a backup..


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

I







Sadie. But too many people name their pets Sadie. So that's our cat's name.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

DD has a Tolkien name: Luthien. We're planning on naming this one Elessar. Runner up on DH's list were Elendil and Bard; I like Feanor and Arathorn. Elessar seems to fit, though.

Tolkien is about the only literary source I've convinced DH of; there are others I like: Vanyel, from Mercedes Lackey's Mage trilogy, and Anakin from Star Wars; big a Star Wars fan as DH is, he wouldn't go for it. There are also a variety of Norse names I considered, but DH wouldn't go for. Most notably, Brand, and anything with Frey- as a root word. OTOH, he really wants a son named for him, and I refused, so I'm happy to compromise by going with another elf name.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Not a Star Wars fan but I love the sound of Anakin. I guess it qualifies as a name I wouldn't be brave enough to use though. Shame.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

Gwenhwyfar, from The Mists of Avalon. And yes, we'd spell it that way. DH loves it too, but we know that nobody would ever be able to spell it or know how to pronounce it. I love the name Twilight, but that stupid series has ruined it forever!







Names that I love and would totally use are Kamen and Maribor (from my favorite Star Trek episode) and Lyra (from the His Dark Materials series). I especially love Lyra. It's my favorite girl's name, but DH just doesn't like it.

We're going with pretty unique names. For a girl, Eliana Kathleen (we'll call her Ellie Kat) and for a boy, Jack Tiberius.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

We considered Benjamin Kenobi (last name), so that he'd still have the normal first name and then kind of a lurking Star Wars name, but ultimately concluded we would be unable to take ourselves seriously if we did that.


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

To OP, I have to tell you, Malcolm Reyolds Ourlastname was seriously bandied about in our house for a little while as an option for DS2, as was Carl Agathon Ourlastname. NERDS.

Names I liked that would not fly with DH: Stanhope and Theo.

Names that DH liked that would not fly with me: Cadmus, Solon, and Volker.


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

My name is Jessica, and we'd planned to call DD1 Alia (reference to the Dune series) up until she was actually born, when I chickened out.

I decided I couldn't do that to her, as Alia was a very troubled character who came to a bad end. Had she been a more positive character, we probably would have stuck with it, because it's a really pretty name!


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

Misty. I'll probably use it for my next female cat or dog instead.


----------



## Ravensong13 (Sep 28, 2009)

I like Sirius as a boy's name, I think if I ever had a boy I might use it though. I love Ariadne and Lyra for girls. I thought Lyra would fit it with my dd who is named Lillian, a derivative of Lilith, the first woman. But I'm not sure if anyone would ever figure out the reference, lol.


----------



## ArcticRose (May 13, 2009)

Quote:


> Misty. I'll probably use it for my next female cat or dog instead.


I once had a vet call to confirm an appointment. My DH answered the phone and they asked him which one he was bringing in "is it Grey Kitty or Misty?" (Grey Kitty was the cat's name) My DH replied "Misty will be bringing in Grey Kitty."









I've known several other Misty's through the years. There were two others in my small town high school. Many of us have Dawn as a middle name.









Misty


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

Solace, for a boy. "Sol," for short.

Stormy, Poppy, Anais for a girl.

Story, Lake, for either.

Poppy. Clementine. Seven. Ever.

Still might use any of them, though! I try to imagine if our child grows up to be a corporate lawyer (*eek*), and how he or she would feel with any given name.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

We probably will name our next girl (if we have one!) Calliope. It was all set to be DD's middle name, but we changed out mine at the last minute. Plus, I think Adaline and Calliope go better as sibling names (Ada and Calli).

Our big chicken out was (thankfully we had a girl, so we havent actually chickened on this one yet) Max Danger. Yes, Danger as a middle name. I think its soooo cool, and DH loves it too, but he thinks its to "superhero-ey"....I see no problem with that other than the rash of sh*t we'd get from the family )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> What a fun thread!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicole730*
> 
> Elmer or Orion for a boy. I've gotten so many strong NO reactions to Elmer. (Oooh just thought, what about Ember, nah too close to Amber) And I like Orion, but I just don't think I'd end up loving it once I named my son it.
> 
> I love and would use Wren for a girl but DH is against it.


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Orionsmama*
> 
> Nicole730!
> 
> I had to respond to your post. It is so funny that you mention both these names. We have a little guy we named Orion and for a girl we had chosen Wren. Maybe these names arent so uncommon, or perhaps we both just have impeccable taste


 Wren really is uncommon; our almost 2 year old daughter is named Wren Annelise and it did take some convincing on my part to get my husband to go along with it. I wanted to make her middle named Muriel after my great grandmother but my husband wouldn't go for that at all because we know someone by that name that we don't really like.


----------



## Squrrl (Mar 2, 2006)

SO MANY good names. Goodness. I kinda wish I'd read this thread when we were choosing names for the upcoming addition. Now I've gotten too used to Hugh, which I already picked out during our last pregnancy and couldn't quite give up. Most of our rejects are for pronunciation reasons, really. Mainly Björn for a boy. I like it so much that I considered Beorn as an alternate, but it loses the softness of the original that way--not quite the same. But nobody's pronounce it right with the original spelling. We also considered Tristan--didn't wuss out, just chose something else ultimately (Hugh). Also William Marshal, for the historic William Marshal, regent of England in the time of Prince John and one of the most exemplary knights of the age of chivalry--that one, I just wanted something more uncommon than William for a first name, really. Also Edric (old Saxon name), which I love love and would have gone for, but it's my husband's name for the Society for Creative Anachronism (historical recreation) and he just felt too weird about seemingly naming the kid after himself--sort of.

The cats are named Sigfried and Hrothgar (the second from Beowulf), jokingly to get them out of my husband's system as names. I'd actually kinda go for Sigfried. I'm a sucker for a lot of Norse and Germanic-sounding names. I also love all these geek names. Maybe kinda lucky I didn't think of Malcolm Reynolds. The idea of calling my baby "Mal" is delicious.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ravensong13*
> 
> I like Sirius as a boy's name, I think if I ever had a boy I might use it though.


i love Sirius!! DH is against it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenivere*
> 
> Wren really is uncommon; our almost 2 year old daughter is named Wren Annelise and it did take some convincing on my part to get my husband to go along with it. I wanted to make her middle named Muriel after my great grandmother but my husband wouldn't go for that at all because we know someone by that name that we don't really like.


I love her name! DH and I both like the name Annelise.

After readying through these, you all reminded me of another one I absolutely love and DH is against: Early for a boy. It came up the 1940s Social Security names list. I do not care for Earl though, so that would be a negative against the name I guess.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> After readying through these, you all reminded me of another one I absolutely love and DH is against: Early for a boy. It came up the 1940s Social Security names list. I do not care for Earl though, so that would be a negative against the name I guess.


Don't watch Firefly, then! There's a character in the final episode called Jubal Early (but he goes by Early, IIRC). He's a great character and it's a fantastic episode, but... it'll probably put you off the name....


----------



## NuzzleNudge (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmm Well we are being pretty Brave for this one if it's a Boy. *Dashel Orren*. Dreading the reaction from people, so we are waiting until the baby is here to announce the names.

Names I love, But DH doesn't=


Ever
Xenia-(Pronounced Kuh-Sen-Ya)
Story
Lyric
Trixy
Vivian
Tru
Jorja
Scottie

Names DH likes that I dont=


C'Nedra (Sss Nedra. From a David Eddings Book)
I'Esha

As you can see, we have a difficulty choosing Girl Names we both agree on because we both have such different tastes. Our Daughter's name is Lorelei Ariah, and we liked it because of the Styx song, and because it was uncommon. If this baby is a girl we have gone with *Alexandria Ivy* because the nicknames are endless. But it was really hard to settle on, we just can't agree on anything else.

We both agreed on these Boy Names


Barret
Berrick
Titus
Phineus

Our friend wants to name a daughter Dorcus. now that is brave in this day and age.


----------



## NuzzleNudge (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh And I like *Syrus*, which I would use. And *Syla*r, despite being a BAD guy on Heroes. I like the nickname Sy.


----------



## lmevans (Oct 17, 2006)

I've liked the name Isis for a long time, but I wouldn't use it...can't really figure out WHY I wouldn't though.

There are several names that I like, but wouldn't go well with our last name.

Really wish I hadn't named our cat Lucy, because now I would like to use it as a human name. lol

I also really like the names Piper/Pippin/Pippah but have the issue that has been discussed already, of not being able to see the name grow up with the person.

This is a great thread!


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

I like Dorcas too but would never subject my child to it. Also for a girl, Hester, Aune, Gaia, Hildegard, Soledad, Shulamith, also Rose of Sharon for the same reason as Smokering. These are all names I wouldn't even consider but like anyway. Or I might consider Hester and Aune (Ow-neh) but I am positive DH would not.

For a boy, Sulo, Valo, Orion (all of these have been vetoed by DH... what is it with DHs vetoing all the cool names??







).

I like nature names a lot too but due to our binational family they wouldn't really work.


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey OP, I see you like Jean-Luc....we named our daughter a cool name. People are always giving us double takes when we say her name because I guess it is a little unusual, but we love it!!! And lol because Jean Luc (yes after Picard) was a name we kind of joked about if she was a boy. We tossed around the name Dax for a boy also, but I just couldn't do it. But, oddly enough, not Dax from DS9....there is a guy on the show Parenthood with the name Dax.


----------



## MO_Bookwyrm (Jul 31, 2010)

DH wanted to name our son Saber, but I just couldn't do it. Although...if we ever have boy/girl twins, I did agree to name the boy Saber as long as we can name the girl Silence Leigh. (Yep, from a book series by Melissa Scott)


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

Great thread 

We like geeky names too, but not the science fiction variety. We're seriously considering Galileo, after my favorite mathematician, or Pascal after my husband's. I just don't know how well Galileo would go over in America. Aristotle is also pretty high up there, but I don't think that would fly. Maybe if we shortened it to Ari....

I also LOVE Thor and Seattle for boys names, but I don't know if they're too different. I think we'll end up using a much more conventional name if it's a boy.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magali*
> We tossed around the name Dax for a boy also, but I just couldn't do it. But, oddly enough, not Dax from DS9....there is a guy on the show Parenthood with the name Dax.


Our boy name is Logan Dax. But not from either of those references -- I just totally dig the name!


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I really like the name Gregory but I HATE greg so I could never name a kid Gregory. Everyone will call him greg.. he might prefer greg! It would drive me bonkers hearing it. Even if I DO love Greg on Dharma and Greg. now, I'd name a kid Dharma  my husband isn't for it though  Says its weird... not a 'real' name. He is traditional.

I also LOVE the name November. and Tuesday. Both for girls. No way would husband go for it.

Shockingly enough, he apparently likes Meadow now. He's been watching the Sopranos and I guess its the name of the Boss's daughter? I don't know.. he just asked me what I thought of it and apparently likes it. HUGE shock to me.. but I love it!!! Hopefully he doesn't change his mind and chicken out if we have another girl and don't find something we like more and agree on.... I wanted all nature names for our children and he refused with the first one (although I ADORE her name) so if I can just get ONE nature named kiddo....


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

My DP likes the name Luke Solar and can't seem to see the disturbing similarity to Skywalker.


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treeoflife3*
> 
> Shockingly enough, he apparently likes Meadow now. He's been watching the Sopranos and I guess its the name of the Boss's daughter? I don't know.. he just asked me what I thought of it and apparently likes it. HUGE shock to me.. but I love it!!! Hopefully he doesn't change his mind and chicken out if we have another girl and don't find something we like more and agree on.... I wanted all nature names for our children and he refused with the first one (although I ADORE her name) so if I can just get ONE nature named kiddo....


Our daughter is Meadow, which I got from the Sopranos! I'm not even a huge fan of the show or anything, it's just a beautiful name. It's unique, but after she was born we have heard of a few other Meadows. It is a great name!


----------



## Bebe's Mom (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minkajane*
> 
> We're going with pretty unique names. For a girl, Eliana Kathleen (we'll call her Ellie Kat) and for a boy, Jack Tiberius.


So funny, I had to reply..My daughter's name is Eleanor Catherine and my aunt calls her Ellie Cat. I am not a fan...sorry. It's cute, but it just doesn't fit her at all. I really like the name Eliana, though.

I know a little girl named Eowyn, I love that name. Another good Tolkien name is Galadriel.

I also like Guinevere. Lyra is a cool name too. I really love Fionnuala, but that is impossible to pronounce, and really obscure in America, but I just think it is awesome...

If I had a son I would want to name him Brendan, but I know DH wouldn't agree. Not an unusual name, but for my family it is a big leap-everyone has the same names.


----------



## Quaniliaz (Oct 11, 2002)

Quote:


> Our friend wants to name a daughter Dorcus. now that is brave in this day and age.


I was doing some family history research on my husband's side, and found a woman named "Dorcus Chubb." Yeah - I'm way too chicken to use that one.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> Don't watch Firefly, then! There's a character in the final episode called Jubal Early (but he goes by Early, IIRC). He's a great character and it's a fantastic episode, but... it'll probably put you off the name....


Thanks for the warning! I haven't seen that one.

TV show related, my husband loves the name Silas, but I'm not in love with it at all. People have told me to watch Weeds because then I'll like the name. If our daughter had been a boy, we probably would have gone with Silas though because DH agreed to my name for a girl (Elsa) even though he didn't care for it. I found myself warming up to the nickname of Sigh.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcticRose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I had a friend named Misty in 6th grade and since then, I've thought it's the most beautiful girl's name. DH wouldn't go for it. The rest of my family would've been horrified (very conservative family, name-wise). Except my grandmother, I know she liked it. I will always wish it was DD1's name, it would suit her perfectly.

Who cares what I think, I'm just the mother anyway!!! /bitterness :lol:


----------



## rockycrop (Jul 31, 2007)

I love boy names that sounds like old cowboys or old blues musicians:

Felix

Mo

Cy

Lloyd

Gus

No one else (most importantly DH) seems to share my taste though.

I also love Inez for a girl.


----------



## Cyllya (Jun 10, 2009)

I think Fidel and Adolph are both lovely boy names.









(Actually, I think they'd be even better dog names, but I wouldn't even inflict them on a dog.)


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

This makes me remember how I went to school with a boy named skye in the third grade and a girl named guinevere in high school. I thought skye was the most unusual name but ADORED it. I've always wanted to use it but of course, husband things its weird and 'not a real name.' as for guin... we all called her guin... I had no idea for the longest time what her full name was. I was impressed haha.

I also went to school with a boy named stacey. I personally don't like the name for boys OR girls but it sure was funny how subs ALWAYS thought he was trying to screw with them by saying he was stacey and the whole class having to go 'no really, its a boys name too. seriously.' He was a good sport about it though... I don't think he cared.


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> For a girl: Rose of Sharon. She was a character in The Grapes of Wrath, which is one of my favourite books, and I just LOVE the name (which is funny, because I don't really like Sharon by itself). I loved how the other characters never called her Rose or Sharon - if they abbreviated it, it was "Rosasharn". And I just think it's pretty and soft-sounding and awesome.


 My DH just said this to me the other day in all seriousness, and it's not that I dislike it or the novel, but it's a little too heavy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mclisa*
> 
> Scarlet - love it, but ever since a local strip club is named that...just can't use it.


I love this name, and actually it was a stage name I used when I worked as a stripper.







But I would still totally use it! You may not live there forever, and I think Margaret Mitchell gets dibs on that one. Chloe was my other stage name and I had to use it for a long time, I didn't pick it and I never cared for it but once you choose a name you kind of have to stick with it. I hear that name all the time on little girls and I can't help it, I think it's a "stripper name," like Mercedes, or Madison (I know it's a really popular name in the US in the last few years, but people are crazy because it's been a popular name in strip clubs for A LOT longer







) ...but I still don't think that about Scarlett, I never met any other dancers with the name, I just dug it!

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> Captain for a boy.


My BIL seriously wanted to name a son, Senator. In Japan, we knew a man named Oshiro, that means doctor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **bejeweled**
> 
> I
> 
> ...


That's a fantastic name! Like the Beatles song. I love it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starling&diesel*
> 
> Solace, for a boy. "Sol," for short.
> 
> ...


Clementine is my dd's name! People love it or hate it, there is no inbetween.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuzzleNudge*
> 
> Oh And I like *Syrus*, which I would use. And *Syla*r, despite being a BAD guy on Heroes. I like the nickname Sy.


 Sylar is pretty cool, but I couldn't do it. It would end up a pet name for me...

I suppose mine would be Bear for a boy, or Pree for a girl. I think the chickeness for Bear is for fairly obvious reasons. There is a song I really like about a girl named Pree, but it's not a nice name, you know? Meaning wins out for *me*, but I'm not the one who has to live with the name!

Great thread!


----------



## HawaiianBlesing (Nov 21, 2010)

My husband's name is Sky--no "e" at the end. He says that's for girls lol. Anywhoo....he says his parents liked to smoke the wacky weed back in the day. All 4 of their children were given "normal" names and middle names followed by earth names. All of the children go by their earth names with the exception of the last. His parents felt she didn't fit her earth name but her "normal" name suited her better

Here they are

Morning Star

Silver Cloud (he's a doctor and goes by doctor silver)

Night Sky (that's my guy)

Crystal Star --goes by her normal name Gabrielle


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdie B.*
> 
> Our daughter is Meadow, which I got from the Sopranos! I'm not even a huge fan of the show or anything, it's just a beautiful name. It's unique, but after she was born we have heard of a few other Meadows. It is a great name!


Hello DDC 11/08 buddy!!  When are you due with #2?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockycrop*
> 
> I love boy names that sounds like old cowboys or old blues musicians:
> 
> ...


Inez was the name of my great-aunt. The funny thing is, I've looked up the name and it says it is Spanish in origin, her maiden name was Inez Manuel BUT - if we have Spanish heritage, it is very, very old, and no one remembers it. These names must be clues though.

I love using family names, and we have some great ones. Inez and Lola were my great-aunt and great-grandmother, and I love both of those names. But there's that song "her name was Lola, she was a dancer..." and for that reason I hesitate. On another branch of the family tree we have Elmo and do I need to elaborate further? lol!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Elmo is one of those names that won't be used again for a long time.

That's Elmo's World!!!


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicole730*
> I love her name! DH and I both like the name Annelise.


Annelise was my favorite for a girl with my first. DH didn't like it, but it ended up being a moot point, since he was a boy.

About a year and a half later, my cousin had a baby. When my mom told me the name they'd chosen, I about dropped the phone, because it was Annelise. We'd never discussed the name, and we'd come up with the name for the same reason - our mutual grandparents are named Anne and Lee.

So anyways, that name was off the table for future babies.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocelotmom*
> 
> Annelise was my favorite for a girl with my first. DH didn't like it, but it ended up being a moot point, since he was a boy.
> 
> ...


Why? OTOH, I've pointed out to DH that there are an awful lot of Jameses in his family. His father's name is James, his is James with a different middle name, and he has a first cousin also named James, no apparent reason, not named after his uncle or cousin (DH is older).

I did nix it for this one, as I mentioned before, but mostly because I refuse to do a junior. I once upon a time considered James Kirk, but a complete UA violation of an ex boyfriend named Kirk ruined that notion for me! Eric is also out because my BFF had an ex with that name.

I hadn't considered Malcolm...though come to think of it, I think Jane is pretty cool boy name, too.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> I hadn't considered Malcolm...though come to think of it, I think Jane is pretty cool boy name, too.


For the record, the Firefly version has a Y - Jayne. It is a cool name.  The main character on Wonderfalls was called Jayne too, and she was awesome... but, you know, a girl.

I like Malcolm, but my sister has dibs on it - it's a family name of her husband's.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

I totally love the name Marco for a boy. I can picture myself with a little boy named Marco, and I think he'd grow up to be so sweet and kind. But we aren't spanish at all. And all my family and friends reply, "Polo," every time I mention the name! LOL!


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have more: Otis and Omar. Abner. All too "ethnic" according to DH.


----------



## rockycrop (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicole730*
> 
> I have more: Otis and Omar. Abner. All too "ethnic" according to DH.


Ha! I totally forgot I had Omar high up on my boy list during my first pregnancy. DH told me he felt weird naming our white baby Omar, so it got nixed. I like Otis too.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Otis is super cute.

When I was pregnant, my (16 year old) brother kept insisting that we needed to make her last name 'Rodriguez' because it 'just ends names so perfectly.' My husband and I are about as white as you can get... we are primarily Norwegian. Other than the fact that its not our last name, I couldn't picture using Rodriguez... talk about out of place is our very scandinavian family! I'm not sure why he was so into it either.. he was being serious for the most part I think!


----------



## AttunedMama (Jan 19, 2011)

"Elijah Muhammad" I was reading The Autobiography of Malcolm X during my babymoon with my boy-child. Depsite the drama surrounding the man's story/choices, every time I read the name I was a little awestruck. Elijah Muhammad....Felt like a double-punch of spiritual power and I just wanted to say it often.

(ETA-I'm not PG, just sailed in from the main page. Ack and Eek!).


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzs*
> 
> well, our last name is "stern" (is that disclosing too much? don;t stalk me now  ) and there's a yiddish name that religious jews use fairly often "shterna."
> 
> ...


I know a Chris Christie---and boy do I love saying it 

I love Tigerlily-dh doesn't


----------



## Hannahkatiebell (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calynde*
> 
> AFor me, i secretly love a lot of hippie/nature names, but they soooo don't fit in our lifestyle and our bi-national family context. Sometimes i dream of using them just to rebel, but alas, not brave enough.


Like what? Rainbow? Sunshine? So curious!


----------



## Hannahkatiebell (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copperfox*
> 
> I love the names Piper & Cinnamon, but I'd never feel comfortable giving my own kids these names.


My cousin's sweet wife is Cayanne, her sister is Anis ( pronounced without the s as it is in French), and her other sister is Dove!


----------



## maeby (Nov 4, 2007)

my son is cager rhys, cager is a family name and while i love it i would never have used it if it wasn't a family name. my ds goes by rhys though.

we were strongly considering orion. if i had another boy i would name him julian estlin or edward estlin (ee cummings)

my ex (also cager) has an uncle named fuel and if i had had another baby with him i would have strongly considered it. but without that tie its just too out there. his grandfather was named cager kencil and his father is cager kenneth and i though a cute spin off would be cager kenzie.


----------



## asraidevin (Jul 30, 2010)

Anything that would cause me to cringe if a thrirty-year-old introduced themselves as. There are lots of baby/puppy names that are cute but I can't imagine on an adult.


----------



## lakeruby (Jun 23, 2009)

I LOVE the name Carey for a boy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobbys*
> 
> I like the name Cary for a boy; like Cary Grant. I'm not too chicken, but DH is. He thinks it's too girlie.


----------



## lakeruby (Jun 23, 2009)

For a boy:

Valentine (Val)

King

Fields

For a girl:

Loveday (I absolutely adore this, fiance hates it)

Lumin (pronounced loo-min, as in luminous)

Classie

Cosette

Sookie (True Blood!)

Viola

Lola


----------



## tourist. (Feb 1, 2008)

I seriously love the name Amelie, but I doubt it would ever be pronounced right in the US. Heck, I would feel funny pronouncing it properly...and by properly I mean with a French accent. It's such a pretty name.


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

I also LOVE beatrice-but ONLY if said the Italian way: Bey-a- tritchay


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I also like Oskar, Rueben, Beatrix, Jane, Malcolm, Vincenzo, Blythe, Neve


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tourist.*
> 
> I seriously love the name Amelie, but I doubt it would ever be pronounced right in the US. Heck, I would feel funny pronouncing it properly...and by properly I mean with a French accent. It's such a pretty name.


I love this name! One of my kids has it for a middle name.


----------



## tourist. (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mclisa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Ahh now that's an idea. It's awesome, so pretty.


----------



## penstamon (Nov 6, 2008)

I love LOVE the name Jezebel for a girl, and although neither family is religious I am too chicken to use it. I am still considering it as a middle name if this is a girl babe...


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I like Killian and Cash but am too chicken to use either.


----------



## justrachelmarie (Feb 8, 2011)

Great names! I have an Adelaide and am expecting little Imogen in May. If this little one were a boy he would have been George Tiberius. I also love Lorelei June and Guenevere Bea, but am hesitant about Lorelei due to Gilmore Girls (although I did love that show!) We also love Hugo.

My can't do it name is Max. Our last name is like Myze so it would be Max Myze. I think it sounds fun and full of energy, but I couldn't bring myself to do it! There's a running joke in the family that if we have twins, we're obligated to name them Maxi and Mini. Right.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

Yay! Another Tiberius! Please tell me it's an homage to the legendary captain.


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdymom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Hi Nerdymom! I'm so excited about this new baby, and I'm due in August. How about you?


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

We are very seriously considering River as our little boy's name... but I am so on the fence about it! I really want it but I'm afraid it won't wear well as an adult (middle name would be James and he could totally go by that if he wanted, and we thought Riv would be a cool nickname as well).

So I dunno. River as our girl's name sounded more feasible to me for some reason.


----------



## justrachelmarie (Feb 8, 2011)

> Yay! Another Tiberius! Please tell me it's an homage to the legendary captain.


Yes, although we're not trekies. It just makes us smile!


----------



## windymama (Nov 30, 2010)

Another for Tiberius, although more for the Ancient Roman connotation (one of the Gracchi brothers), not Star Treck.

Araminta is another - my great-great grandmother's name but my own grandmother doesn't like it and doesn't think we should use it.

Agnes, Marcus, Camille and Gwendolyn are others I'd like to use but DH nixed.

I nixed Arley for a girl from DH.

For this baby DS (age 3 1/2) suggested Wheel as his pick for his baby sister.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Ooh. Leonidas! Love it. But am definitely too chicken!


----------



## Squrrl (Mar 2, 2006)

Dang it, Baby Cakes, now I really want to name a kid Leonidas. I can just imagine my husband's reaction to that.


----------



## I Need Coffee (Mar 19, 2010)

For a boy: Lucien, Lucius, Aurelius and Maximus. I LOVE all of those names, but I am too chicken to use them.


----------



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

Not pregnant currently but hoping for another one

For girls names it's : Nola Jolie (my last name - dh last name) I'm french and dh is totally in love with the language, but I'm a little worried about the association with Angelina : P

Ashby Sky is another one we love

Names that I love but can't use because they are names of close friends kids : P : Cedar, Jasper, Jonas, Ansel, Azalia

Our Ds is named Rowan - I was pregnant with DS when I met a family with a daughter named Rowan and I fell in love with the name. The family was connected with our social circle but I wasn't concerned with using the name because we were moving a few hours away buuuut.... we're moving back!







We went to a potluck a few weeks ago and that family and their daughter Rowan was there, so it was a little awkward at first and I felt the need to explain our name choice : P But she said no worries, they actually stole it from another family in another state that they had met while they were living there!


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

A friend of mine (Robert Lee) tried forever to convince his wife to name their baby Brock ....he had a great sense of humour...needless to say, she did not agree...lol


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

I wanted to call my son Chliee (a combo of dh and my name)


----------



## milosmomma (May 9, 2007)

My grandfather's name was Ovila. I love the name and I'd love to name a child after him...but nope, can't do it.


----------



## Angelorum (Aug 5, 2006)

My dh really likes the sound of Lucifer, but of course it's completely out of the question. He fought for the Indian name Narayan (na-ryan) for DS, and I like the sound of the name when it's pronounced with an Indian accent (flipped "r"), but it just seemed too weird to name a child of obvious European ancestry an Indian name. After a week of discussion DH did finally convince me to go with the Egyptian name Ahmanhotep as a second middle name. It took some doing though, and a normal enough first name and first middle name!

I like the name Liora a lot, but sometimes I think it's a little too fantasy/romantic sounding.


----------



## windymama (Nov 30, 2010)

Leonidas was my top pick with DS but then 300 came out and I had to withdraw it.  Now we have a DC with an L name and it'd be to matchy for us.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> Ooh. Leonidas! Love it. But am definitely too chicken!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> A friend of mine (Robert Lee) tried forever to convince his wife to name their baby Brock ....he had a great sense of humour...needless to say, she did not agree...lol


Ooh. You know, I really like that! Brock. Pretty. Goes nicely with Rowan, don't you think? Not sure I could see it on an adult, though. Hmm. I shall mull it over. (Our last name, fortunately, is not Lee!)


----------



## dakotablue (Jun 21, 2009)

I love the name Zipporah for a girl.

I also really like Antonia, and Dh was actually the one to tell me about it, but he vetoed it because he says to way to ethnic (He's Italian but doesn't want to be too italian







)


----------



## punkysquirrel (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm not currently pregnant, but I have a list of names that I have tucked away in case we decide to have another baby. Several of them I would probably never use because I know a lot of people would say, 'You named your child what?!?!?!".

Girls: Eden, Verbena or Verena, Willow, Trinity, Everly

Boys: Blake, Jace (I heard this name on the MTV's 16 and Pregnant and adored it, but I'd be afraid to use it especially since the kid's mother is a train wreck), Declan (character from the movie Leap Year--absolutely LOVED the name).

I know some of these names I wouldn't even tell my DH because I would get that look.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I pushed for Trinity whenever we were picking names for our 3rd daughter. I also love the name Declan, and it would be a strong front runner if I ever had a boy (which is quite impossible right now).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punkysquirrel*
> 
> I'm not currently pregnant, but I have a list of names that I have tucked away in case we decide to have another baby. Several of them I would probably never use because I know a lot of people would say, 'You named your child what?!?!?!".
> 
> ...


----------



## SuburbanHippie (Aug 29, 2008)

Most of my fantasy names have already been mentioned. They aren't too far out there because I'm pretty conservative on the name front.

Boys:

Carey- I love this name! There's a (hot) character on The Good Wife with this name.

Kelly- I used to work with a guy named Kelly. I crushed on this name for awhile. It is so cute!

Silas- My ultimate favorite! Again, from a tv show, Weeds. I love it so!

Girls:

Elise- DH just hates it. I have no idea why. I think it's simple and beautiful.


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *milosmomma*
> 
> My grandfather's name was Ovila. I love the name and I'd love to name a child after him...but nope, can't do it.


Middle name, perhaps? We used my aunt's name as DD2's middle name - I really wanted to use her name as a memorial, but don't actually like the name that much 

I admit, my brain sees "Ovila" as "Olivia", and it took me a few reads to see it the right way.


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

worse...my dd middle names Olga Shirley...lol

dh and i both like to name after family...nice storey to tell them...helps them feel a sense of where they come from...if that is the right way to say it


----------



## moon.mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Guffee

my grandfather's middle name... he hated it... My Dad didn't even know the name until his father was dead.

He mostly went by the initials A.G. (first name Aaron)


----------



## AmaraMonillas (Apr 7, 2010)

I love the name Aurora (for a girl), but here in Seattle is the name of a main road known for prostitution so it is out









We were pretty bold in choosing our son's name (Zion Amelito). Most of our friends and family have never known anyone named Zion, and have to have us repeat his middle name (which is my filipino fil's name).


----------



## Neuromancer (Jan 15, 2008)

We toyed with "Cupric," an element in the periodic table or variant of copper or something like that (my husband's idea, long ago). It is pronounced "Koop' rick," though, which is not intuitive when someone looks at the spelling. I worried anyone reading the name would say "Cup' rick" and have to be corrected, and that anyone hearing the name would just spell it "Cooprick" or something like that. We would have called him "Coop" or "Cooper" as nicknames (big Twin Peaks fans!). But my husband isn't really attached to it anymore, and I have that pronunciation issue, so it slipped to the bottom of the list.

For a girl, I wish I had the guts to name a girl Agnes but make everyone pronounce it the French way. We're not French in any way, shape, or form, though, so I decided there was no chance that would work out.


----------



## rockycrop (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neuromancer*
> 
> We toyed with "Cupric," an element in the periodic table or variant of copper or something like that (my husband's idea, long ago). It is pronounced "Koop' rick," though, which is not intuitive when someone looks at the spelling. I worried anyone reading the name would say "Cup' rick" and have to be corrected, and that anyone hearing the name would just spell it "Cooprick" or something like that. We would have called him "Coop" or "Cooper" as nicknames (big Twin Peaks fans!). But my husband isn't really attached to it anymore, and I have that pronunciation issue, so it slipped to the bottom of the list.
> 
> For a girl, I wish I had the guts to name a girl Agnes but make everyone pronounce it the French way. We're not French in any way, shape, or form, though, so I decided there was no chance that would work out.


I read it as Cupric as "Kooprick" right away...maybe I'll heard that term before?? And you know I love Coop!

I toyed with Albert as a middle name, cause Rosenfield is my fav., but I didn't love the name enough. AND I have to tell you, I kind of freaked out on my cousin and his wife (who is pregnant) when they told me their name choices for a boy or a girl: Leland or Grace! Leland Palmer and Grace Zabriskie, haha.


----------



## reelgeek (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not chicken for this one, as this is the intended name of our impending baby boy... but it fits the theme, so I'm throwing it out there:

Agent Caton (pronounced Kay-ton) Callister Lastname.

Both of our families are not exactly thrilled, but all of our friends love it. 

My sister has some pretty great out there names for her kids too:

Brayden, Skyla, Kali & Mattius.

I have two friends who recently named their kids Orion and Wren, so I think those might be more common for the five year range. Those who feel chicken, might be in good company if you go for it.

I'm a big fan of unique names because my first name is Erin and there were 4 of us in my elementary class growing up, which was very annoying. We have 4 Peters in our company of 12 people too, so you always end up having to pick nick names in those situations. Might as well go for your dream name!


----------



## NewBeginnings1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I was watching the olympics and saw the name Maelys. I think its beautiful.


----------



## Neuromancer (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockycrop*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Love it! I wish I could sneak Twin Peaks into our son's name somehow.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Neuromancer* - I also read it as Coop-ric the first time. It reminded me of "cubic" so that lead to saying "coop" for me.


----------



## Neuromancer (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicole730*
> 
> *Neuromancer* - I also read it as Coop-ric the first time. It reminded me of "cubic" so that lead to saying "coop" for me.


Well, that's nice to hear! Maybe we'll change our minds at the last minute, though I think we've moved on.


----------



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nairi.

It's so beautiful. Armenian for "river" or "land of rivers." But it would sound REALLY weird with our last name.


----------



## milosmomma (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reelgeek*
> 
> I'm a big fan of unique names because my first name is Erin and there were 4 of us in my elementary class growing up, which was very annoying. We have 4 Peters in our company of 12 people too, so you always end up having to pick nick names in those situations. Might as well go for your dream name!


DP & I are 'Jessica' and 'Jason', so we feel the same way.

Meanwhile, my sister's name is Phaedra and when she has kids I'm sure she'll give them extremely tradition names. LOL


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blanca78*
> 
> Nairi.
> 
> It's so beautiful. Armenian for "river" or "land of rivers." But it would sound REALLY weird with our last name.


How is this pronounced? it even looks beautiful!!


----------



## Sparks* (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not pregnant, but love talking about names!

I really wanted to name both of my sons "Oscar Mateo", but dh said it sounded like a Mexican boxer, and we aren't of latin decent. Plus, Oscar has gotten to be very popular and trendy in my neck of the woods.

Other names I love but could never muster up enough guts for:

boy:

Algernon

Herschel

Simon

Arthur

Nigel

girl:

Bernadette

Liberty

Hazel

Bliss

Beatrice

Matilda


----------



## lakeruby (Jun 23, 2009)

My best friend's name is Atherton, which I have always loved.


----------



## sunanthem (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, as you can tell from my siggy, we aren't afraid of unusual names. But some that have been on my list that probably won't make it;

Girls;

-Liberty

-Calla (like the lily)

-Ember

-Fable

-Cayenna

I don't really have many boys names, I've always loved Silas, b/c I knew a Silas in college, but it's too much of a 'name' for us, we like meaningful, hippy names.


----------



## Hykue (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angelorum*
> 
> My dh really likes the sound of Lucifer, but of course it's completely out of the question.


My husband too! He likes the sound of it, and he likes the "meaning" of it - ie. "lightbringer". We're not religious, and I think he has this idea that we shouldn't let religion's views of the name affect our choice.







 I suggested Lucian and Lucius as having very similar meanings and sounding somewhat allike, but he wasn't interested in either of those (I don't think he likes the double vowels, or something.) I tried to get him to see the truth of the matter (that it would be cruel to give a child this name), and he continued to come up with reasons that it was good - like that we could call him Lucy for short . . . sigh. So in the end, instead of trying to convince him, I just said that I vetoed it.

Names I'm too chicken to use include:

Adley/Adlai - nerdiness factor = high, but great name

Lahual - this means "larch tree" or tamarack tree, which is my favorite kind of tree. But the name is just too weird.

Like Sparks, I am a little too chicken to use Nigel (also, my husband doesn't like it, and if I want to veto names like Lucifer I have to let him have veto power too).

Tamonash - this means destroyer of ignorance, which is a fantastic meaning, but again, it's just too weird.

Ulrich - just too . . . Skeet Ulrich, who usually plays someone a little skeezy.

Zoe - I actually would love to use this name, but it seems awfully popular now. 

Esme - Again, I loved this name and thought it was SO unique, but apparently I was wrong - I just checked babynames and now I know why - curse you, Twilight!

Cam - not short for anything. I actually LOVE this, and it's a gypsy name (which I like) and it means beloved (which I like). It even has good personal connotations, because I have a childhood friend named this who is like a brother to me (well, Cameron, in his case) . . . sadly, said friend's brother is obsessed with me and won't give up the idea that we were meant to be together - I think using a name from that family is out of the question. Given his past behaviour, I am 90% certain that he would take that as a personal message from me to him.









I'm not sure I'm brave enough for:

Shade (because I play RPGs and it makes me think of ghosts)

Sayid (even though it has a great meaning, happy, and my husband likes it) because I don't know how people might pronounce it - I could spell it Saeed, but that's really ugly in my opinion . . . and I would worry about racism - we're both dark and easily mistaken for being the "wrong race" according to current US policy, and an arabic name on a kid might not help that for them.

Llewellyn. I can just see people saying, "What, a boy named Lou-Ellen?" every time they heard it (although we might yet use it).

Corbin - it means raven. I would use this, but hubby didn't like it - maybe I'll bring it up again, I bet he's forgotten - it worked with Ramona!

I agree, this thread is fun - I'm usually a little afraid of name threads, because I have an enduring fear of finding out that a name I like and might want to use is popular (like Esme, who would have thought?), but this thread seems pretty safe. And if anyone "steals" these names, I can hardly complain, since I'm not sure I'd use them anyway!


----------



## tourist. (Feb 1, 2008)

I guess this name belongs in here because I'm definitely too chicken to name a baby this name (or perhaps I'm just not crazy):

Howlin

Yea, like howling at the moon, howling like a wolf etc. My husband thinks its AWESOME and I think he is absolutely nuts. He doesn't understand why this is a poor choice of name for a baby (or human even). Sure, it's cool, maybe for a nickname, but not for an actual name. Ugh. Thankfully he's not going to push for it because I absolutely hate it, but it annoys me that I even have to explain why it's weird.


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

Boy: Dexter

I think it's adorable and love Dex as a nickname but everyone says it's too nerdy. 

Girl: Hermione

I'm not a rabid Harry Potter fan, I just think the name is pretty.


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

My 5 year old is Ember.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunanthem*
> 
> Well, as you can tell from my siggy, we aren't afraid of unusual names. But some that have been on my list that probably won't make it;
> 
> ...


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

We like the unusual names that most people wouldn't consider. The names usually make family members give us a cockeyed look, but hey, it isn't their baby. They always give us other suggestions too. Ember Moon was actually one of our top three girls names this time, but we went with a name that is a little more in touch with out Buddhist beliefs, And while is an unusual name, I am one of those people that likes to keep the names quiet because they are special to us.


----------



## sunanthem (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh, I just love Ember, but we went with Eden instead, so having another named Ember would just be too similar. Great name, though.

For boys I like Win, True, Harvest, Dylan.....


----------



## memphrika (Feb 14, 2011)

My boyfriend likes the name "Matilda" for a girl. That is also the name of his school bus (we drive around on school buses and feed the homeless and go to gatherings), so I nixed that one.

I like the name "Ollie" for a boy. ( a skateboarding trick...)

Also Azalea for a girl.

I'm not scared to use these names, they are unique though, thought I would share.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

I dunno if Ollie is unique considering it's a common nickname for Oliver which is not very unique at all. Perhaps the inspiration is, though!


----------



## Neuromancer (Jan 15, 2008)

I was looking at the SSA website with lists of names going all the way back to the 1880s and was surprised to see the (male?!) name "Orange" among them.  It was interesting to be reminded that names that seem unusual to me are not a "modern" phenomenon.


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

I name animals the names I am not comfortable using or that DH vetoes. Four of our horses are Brody (veto) Jubilee (chicken) Grady (chicken and Lyric (chicken) one of the dogs is Miles (veto) and cats Fletcher (chicken) and Cooper (veto)

DH and I both like Atticus, me for To Kill a Mockingbird, and him just because he does, but I am having a hard time imagining a young child with that name. It makes me sad because I have been in love with it since I was eight years old.

Early is also the name of Brad Pitt's character in the movie Kalifornia, where he plays a sociopathic serial killer. I am totally over the moon with the name, but whenever I say it I think of Juliette Lewis's character saying in her innocent southern accent, "Why'd you kill those people Early, why?" Dang it.

ETA all my above "too chicken to use names were also ones that DH said veto to...it is a wonder any of our children have names, he hates everything.


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

I totally forgot to say another one I love! I love the name Cullen! One of my favorite football players is Cullen Jenkins from the Packers and I adore that name, but once again...Twilight! Oh and I am a huge Twilight fan, but I don't want people to assume that is where we got the name.


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agatha_Ann*
> 
> DH and I both like Atticus, me for To Kill a Mockingbird, and him just because he does, but I am having a hard time imagining a young child with that name.


Check out Atticus Shaffer, if you want to see a little boy with the name Atticus. Isn't he adorable? And the name fits him to a tee!


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> Check out Atticus Shaffer, if you want to see a little boy with the name Atticus. Isn't he adorable? And the name fits him to a tee!


Holy crap and a half!! It's Brick!! That is the show my entire family LOVES every week! Wednesday has become our pizza in the family room to watch The Middle, I even had Axl on our baby name list after that show! Thanks for the link


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

No problem, it's actually one of my favorite shows and Brick is just hilarious!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Atticus is pretty darn trendy at the moment! Visit a few preschools and maybe you'll have less trouble reconciling the name with small children. I don't exactly like the name as a name, but I'm thrilled it's come back in, just because I love To Kill a Mockingbird so much! 

I was sifting through our family tree the other day, looking for baby name ideas, and discovered that in among the many Johns and Brians and Michaels, I have an ancestor called Lydia Mulberry. I thought that was pretty neat!


----------



## starbyfar7 (Jul 21, 2010)

i love the name Poe for a boy.. If this one was a boy i would've loved to name him Atticus Poe.. but DP was totally against the Poe part

girls: poppy, hadley, popeye, harper, amelia, wilhemina, arundhati (we might actually use this one for our girl's middle name.. im still trying to get used to it)


----------



## motherbirthlove (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a friend named Calliope. She goes by Callie and loves her name. 


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> What a fun thread!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

We love unusual or uncommon names!

There's a couple I love for boys, but just...can't...do..it...even though they're 'real' names!

And no, we're not sadistic or obsessed with death or pain or the devil, lol.

Hellar

Payne

Diablo


----------



## Narmowen (Jan 7, 2010)

I love seeing that people are too chicken to name their kid Rowan because if I have a girl (hopefully in the next couple of days), that will be her first name! 

For myself, Persephone.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I've been really loving the name Penelope lately. Especially since DS named his new stuffed puppy that so I'm hearing it all the time. DH vetoed that one and I don't think anybody would know how to say/spell it anyway. Until I was like 15 I thought it was pronounced Pee-ne-lope because I'd never heard it said, just read it in books.


----------



## RunnerMommy (Apr 2, 2008)

Girls: Aurelia, Nuala

I think they are both so pretty, but too "ethnic" for us since we are kind of just mutts. Sigh...


----------



## bethanyclaire (Dec 17, 2004)

For girls: Athena, Persephone and Zhara (I adore Zhara)

Boys: Onyx and Malachi


----------



## milletpuff (Jul 4, 2008)

I love the name persephone! One of my friends here is named that and she goes by perci. I love it!


----------



## Beverly (May 7, 2002)

I went to school with a girl named Persephone. Her nickname was Seph, which I thought was cute.


----------



## LunaLady (Dec 28, 2010)

Our names that we have picked out are pretty rare, I think.

Rajko (Rye-ko) for a boy and Aedrielle (aid-re-elle) for a girl. I thought I'd made up the Aedrielle, but I found several google links when I googled it


----------



## iOliver (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> As for me, I love Calliope for a girl. Unfortunately no one knows how to pronounce it, and DH thinks it's pretentious.
> 
> I also love Lyric, I think it's just beautiful.


Caliope is the full name of Cali (Dr Torez) off grey's anatomy... if you watch the show


----------



## JohannaInDairyland (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm loving so many of these names! Great ideas!









These aren't necessarily names that I would chicken out on, but DH has been not so keen on ...

Oscar

Merric (Mer for short)

Persephone

Easter

Willow (yes, Whedonites, after the witch .... DH may be talked into this)

Aurora

Mercedes (Mece [me-CHAY] for short, DH actually loves this one, but neither of us are [email protected], and we're afraid everyone would think we had named her after a car ...)


----------



## JohannaInDairyland (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adaline'sMama*
> 
> Our big chicken out was (thankfully we had a girl, so we havent actually chickened on this one yet) Max Danger. Yes, Danger as a middle name. I think its soooo cool, and DH loves it too, but he thinks its to "superhero-ey"....I see no problem with that other than the rash of sh*t we'd get from the family )


DH and I were flying one time, and a voice came over the loud speaker, "This is Captain Max Powers." DH had some whiskey from the airport bar in him and shouted "That is the best name for a pilot EVER."

I think Max Danger would be the envy of all his boyhood friends!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> Willow (yes, Whedonites, after the witch .... DH may be talked into this)


You sure you want to risk it? She did flay a guy alive and try to destroy the world.


----------



## Neuromancer (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohannaInDairyland*
> 
> DH and I were flying one time, and a voice came over the loud speaker, "This is Captain Max Powers." DH had some whiskey from the airport bar in him and shouted "That is the best name for a pilot EVER."
> 
> I think Max Danger would be the envy of all his boyhood friends!


I wonder if the pilot was joking. There's a Simpsons episode in which Homer changes his name to Max Power. And he sings, to the tune of "Goldfinger" :

Quote:


> *"Max Power-he's the man whose name you'd love to touch...
> But, you musn't touch!
> His name sounds good in your ear
> But when you say it, you mustn't fear
> Because his name can be said by anyone!"*


----------



## maxnmaizy (Feb 23, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neuromancer*
> 
> I wonder if the pilot was joking. There's a Simpsons episode in which Homer changes his name to Max Power. And he sings, to the tune of "Goldfinger" :


My son is named after that Simsons episode! I watched when I was pg with him, and the name Max stuck. He's actually Maxwell Angel. Angel is from a character in the book "The Cider House Rules".


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

I love the name Dicken from the secret garden.I think if I lived outside the US I'd use it,but the harassment here would be too much.I also love Guthrie for boy or girl, but DH hates it.I have lots of names I love that dh just hates.Aspen,Ocean,Azure,Oliver,....He wants names like One, Six, Boy,.....We both currently agree on Moxie Crimefighter,almost on Pepper,and my new fave is Poppy,but he didn't respond when I brought it up.Ah.The fun of names!


----------



## Autoemesiss (Jul 31, 2006)

My first was born in January and I reallly wanted to name her Janiver. French for January. I think it is so pretty, but in the US people would have just called her Jan and that would have been really bad, b/c my mom would have thought we named her after her.

Other names: Piper (love it), Jean-Paul, and my absolute favorite, Mabel.

I guess the names I like aren't really "out there" but more not socially acceptable in the US.


----------



## L&K'smommie (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenGranolaMama*
> 
> Not pregnant currently but hoping for another one
> 
> ...


I think Nola Jolie is beautiful! And Ashby has been on my girl list for years now...I wanted the mn Jewel after my Mom's mn.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bebe's Mom*
> 
> I know a little girl named Eowyn, I love that name. Another good Tolkien name is Galadriel.


The family we stole my dd's name from also had an Eowyn...I love the name!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milosmomma*
> 
> DP & I are 'Jessica' and 'Jason', so we feel the same way.
> 
> Meanwhile, my sister's name is Phaedra and when she has kids I'm sure she'll give them extremely tradition names. LOL


I feel the same way about having different names for my kids...my name is Samantha...way too popular for my liking.

We definitely like unusual names...my DD is Laesa(pronounced Lay-sa) Kelty and then so far my DS's are Kellan and Caedmon...we're still working on DS3...


----------



## konamama (Jun 1, 2004)

i love G names, Gus, Gaia, Grace, but HATE how i write G - so they seem to always be out.

names on the edge, but would use if dh was into them (which would be unlikely) - Moxie, Poet, Truly, Jasper (friend already used), Lilikoi (already have a Lily Rain), Coral, Hayden (like the mango), Lyric, Mele (music/celebrate in Hawaiian), Angus (always think of a cow which is OK but also think of a burger, less OK for me), Oscar, Justice, Ave and Bianca (for a winter baby)

Love "job" names, but there seems to be a reason to not use each of them, like Shepheard (hate the nn Shep though), Fisher (but i don't eat meat), Hunter (read previous name "reason")

do love nature names and theme names within a family... and not real common names, but i do love William, Annie, Juliet and Gabriel

most of all, i love names that have meaning, dd's name has everything to do with the day she was born, i had no intention of naming her Lily, actually decided against it b/c it has become so common, but then she was born on easter and during a pounding rain... and i love it b/c of that!

and i love me a good name thread - i'm not even pregnant right now but read through 9 pages of names ))


----------



## Squrrl (Mar 2, 2006)

Thought people would be amused to know that we just had our son and named him Edric Leonidas--both names mentioned in this thread.

While I was convincing my DH that Leonidas was a good name based on his historical bada$$itude, I realized that Xerxes would also be a very awesome name. Heh.


----------



## Cyllya (Jun 10, 2009)

I thought of another name I'm probably too chicken to use: Elincia. Eh-LIN-see-uh. For a girl. I think it's pretty!

I got it from a video game.


----------



## gypsymama2008 (Apr 23, 2008)

Tenzin Joy-I love it and think it's beautiful but a Tibetan first name and an Irish last name just sound strange together, plus I don't think DH would go for it.

Saoirse-it's Irish so it would go with our last name but I couldn't give a child a name that hardly anyone would be able to pronounce. I grew up with a last name no one could pronounce and I hated it.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> I love the name Dicken from the secret garden.I think if I lived outside the US I'd use it,but the harassment here would be too much.


My mother seriously suggested that as a name for our current boy. I just said "...No", mentioned it to DH later and watched him snort with uncouth giggles.

Quote:


> Saoirse-it's Irish so it would go with our last name but I couldn't give a child a name that hardly anyone would be able to pronounce.


That consideration eliminated so many awesome Irish/Celtic names from my list! (I only came across the name Siobhan a few years ago, and had NO idea how to pronounce it... and that's one of the more common ones.)


----------



## bonamarq (Oct 18, 2006)

I love the nature themes too

DH and I strongly considered Cedar for boy or girl but passed on it in the end - I also love Brook, Forest and River 

but we ended up with Kyleigh....


----------



## imogenlily (Nov 15, 2010)

Cedar Wren, Captain, Marcus Aurelius


----------



## Maela (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm not pregnant, but I loved reading through this thread!

Mine:

Vianne (pronounced VEE-ehn)

Amelie

Saoirse

Aine

Lots of Italian, French, and Irish/celtic names...

I love boy italian names Giovanni, Giuseppe, Giancarlo, Giuliano, etc.

We ended up with Maev and Jaim, characters from a book series that dh and I really like.


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

Maela-how do you pronounce Jaim?


----------



## Neuromancer (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imogenlily*
> 
> Cedar Wren, Captain, Marcus Aurelius


I love Wren. If we ever have a girl, I'm insisting on Wren as the middle name.


----------



## imogenlily (Nov 15, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neuromancer*
> 
> I love Wren. If we ever have a girl, I'm insisting on Wren as the middle name.


I think I may save Wren for a girl's middle name, possibly Amelia Wren.


----------



## Maela (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaRa7*
> 
> Maela-how do you pronounce Jaim?


It rhymes with 'same.' He might hate us when he's older. No one knows how to pronounce it. oops


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I love coming here hoping I will find a boy name inspiration. Keep the names coming!


----------



## tourist. (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mclisa*
> 
> I love coming here hoping I will find a boy name inspiration. Keep the names coming!


Ditto that exactly! We are totally stuck on a boy name and need some inspiration.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm getting inspired by this thread, too!

Some names that I like but am probably too chicken to use:

Boys- Tycho, Oisin (prn. O-sheen), Banyan, Oliander, and some "blatant" nature names like Cedar, Aspen, Cypress, etc

Girls- Nova, Juniper, Astrid, Dhalia, Tovah

There are other girl names that are uncommon, but that are firmly on my list (I think it's easier for girls to get away with unusual names than boys):

Azalea, Zenia, Annelise, Acacia,


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

I love to name Jezabel, but could never use it b/c of the biblical connotations.


----------



## SithLadyFred (Mar 17, 2011)

Not a name but a middle name... my partner's family has a tradition of naming first born sons after the paternal grandfather, so they go back and forth between Paul and Michael/Mikhail. If we had a son we'd name him Paul in keeping with tradition but the sci-fi nerd in me wants SO badly to give him the middle name of Atreides, a la Frank Herbert's DUNE. My partner thinks this is awesome but is slightly worried about having to explain to people how we chose his middle name.


----------



## Veronika01 (Apr 16, 2007)

Personally, I don't think you have to explain anything. It's your child and your choice to continue a tradition or not. Somewhere along the family line one person got the bright idea of passing down middle names like that and the others chose to continue. You, on the other hand, can name the fruit of your loins whatever you want.







We steered clear of all family names and completely stumped all the same-named folks in my mother's family.

My guilty pleasure is Briseis for a girl. I adore it to the ends of the earth and back, but since I can't find a decent meaning for it, it's out.


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gypsymama2008*
> 
> Saoirse-it's Irish so it would go with our last name but I couldn't give a child a name that hardly anyone would be able to pronounce. I grew up with a last name no one could pronounce and I hated it.


I love Saoirse!

I'm not a mama yet, but my two favorite names at the moment are Laurel Dian for a girl and Briar Allen for a boy. I love nature names









Names I'm not brave enough for? Dexter, Juniper, Eisley, Evangeline, Sawyer, Ariella. I'm sure I'll come back with more.


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

I love Sawyer for a boy! DH would never let me though, because I had a crush on Sawyer from "Lost" and that always irked him lol.


----------



## crazykittymomma (Mar 3, 2009)

Jean-Luc! 

My daughter is Vala Jadzia (from Stargate and DS9) and this current one will either be Zarek David (a take on Sarek, Spock's father, David is a family name)\) or Anya Kathyrn (Anya from Buffy, Kathryn as in Janeway).


----------



## lovelylisa (Jan 23, 2009)

I adore Rayne for a girl. DH says that it's depressing because rain is depressing. I may be able to win it as a middle name


----------



## guatemama1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Not brave enough for Dre (in case he becomes a doctor or PhD), Tecun Uman. Those are the two I sheepishly brought to the baby naming table. Denied! For pretty good reason... I guess


----------



## Nicoleandco (Dec 21, 2010)

I didn't realize how many geeks there were here at MDC! Nice to know I'm in good company. 

DH wanted to name Dd Seattle....Grace. He saw nothing wrong (and still doesn't) which both the name or the fact that the hospital on Grey's Anatomy would have the same name!

He also like Aslan. Which I actually like, but spelled differently.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazykittymomma*
> 
> Jean-Luc!
> 
> My daughter is Vala Jadzia (from Stargate and DS9) and this current one will either be Zarek David (a take on Sarek, Spock's father, David is a family name)\) or Anya Kathyrn (Anya from Buffy, Kathryn as in Janeway).


LOVE!!!







Vala Jadzia is gorgeous and I love where the names are from!! DD was *almost* Nora McKay but DH vetoed that for being "corny". And this baby is probably going to be Logan Dax, But DH was pushing for Curzon Dax for a little while there! LOL!


----------



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

I love the name Nova for a boy, but DH hates it. Not named after the car either. I just like the name.


----------



## lightforest (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1love4ever*
> 
> I love the name Nova for a boy, but DH hates it. Not named after the car either. I just like the name.


I, too, love the name Nova


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

I wanted to name my 3rd son Nova but it was a no go because of the car .


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Squrrl congrats on Edric!!!

I have bunches of names my husband wouldn't let me use and some that I chickened out on and one that I didn't use b/c of a car.

Car- I had a dream while pregnant with #2 that her name was Mountain Song. I thought of using that but chickened out, so researched mountains. LOVED Denali and was going to use it until the neighbor across the street moved in driving her Denali. I am still angry about SUV's named Denali and Sequoia and the like. She actually ended up being Josephine after her great grandmother(paternal) and I have like the name since I was a child from Little Women. There could not be a more perfect name for her...well maybe Mountain.

Names Hubs vetoed:

Chenoah ( I got it as our first daughters middle name)

Imogen

Mabel

Jemima

Jemmy

Scout

Harper

Rivka (we aren't Jewish, but I STILL adore this name)

Boys names he vetoed:

Cash

Atticus (ass kiss)

Jasper

Django

Remember

Name that didn't work with our last name

Weston

Agnes (and dh vetoed it)

Annaliese

James (girl)

Louise

Names I chickened out on:

Wilamina

Violet

Zo Louise (although I am still so fond of it)

Prudence

Evelyn

Fern

Zora

Tallulah

Then there are the names that when faced with our baby(ies) just weren't right

Winter Rose

Cady

Tamsin

Riley

Kathryn

Jude(girl)

Iona

Ione

Ever

Story

Tansy

Merrin

Ellery

Audrey

Carolina (care-oh lean-a)

Moira

Ramona

Hazel

Gertrude

Ingrid

Bragnae (bren-ya from tristan and isolde)

Adelina

Marjorie

Beatrice (american pronunciation)

We had 3 girls, Jewely (Jewel), Josephine, and Juniper. Jewel was the only one named before she was born, the 3 J's is just a fluke as you can see in that above list all those names were open to use.

Boy names that didn't make my final cut:

Chaucer (as in geoffrey)

Clive

Walter

Cordell

Cree

Tavish

If they had been boys they would have been Jude, Teague, and Whitaker

Cool names I have heard since:

Wellsley

Ingalls

(both girls)


----------



## kaypea (Mar 15, 2011)

I was just just marveling at how similar our chicken-lists were, when I noticed where you are from. Do you think it's geographical?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevaMajka*
> 
> I'm getting inspired by this thread, too!
> 
> ...


Juniper is wavering between my real and fantasy lists, as is Dhalia. Clementine is one that I have always loved, but I would think a Clementine would be so sick of hearing the song...

I also have nature-y names on my boys list that I don't think I'd have the guts for: Birch, Alder, Leif

A friend of min named their daughter Azelia, I liked the spelling.

Annelise is one of the top names on my girls' list right now! Oh yeah, and we're also (cautiously) expecting in Nov!


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevaMajka*
> 
> Girls- Nova, Juniper, Astrid, Dhalia, Tovah


My girl who was going to be Alia ended up being Astrid. This was before How To Tame Your Dragon, though.

Tove (which is pronounced like Tovah, though generally different etymology) was a consideration for Baby DD's middle name, but DH thought it was too far from its traditional roots.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KayPea*
> 
> I also have nature-y names on my boys list that I don't think I'd have the guts for: Birch, Alder, Leif





> Annelise is one of the top names on my girls' list right now! Oh yeah, and we're also (cautiously) expecting in Nov!


We have similar taste in names, too. Leif is my DS's name, and Annelise was my preferred girl's name when I was pregnant with him (which my cousin then went and used for her DD, so it's probably off my list now).


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KayPea*
> 
> I was just just marveling at how similar our chicken-lists were, when I noticed where you are from. Do you think it's geographical?





> Juniper is wavering between my real and fantasy lists, as is Dhalia. Clementine is one that I have always loved, but I would think a Clementine would be so sick of hearing the song...
> 
> I also have nature-y names on my boys list that I don't think I'd have the guts for: Birch, Alder, Leif
> 
> ...


Teehee- that's funny! I'm originally from Ohio though.
Where I live now, there are a lot of unusual names; partly because many people give their kids names from their home country, and partly because people tend more toward the hippie/unique side of things. So I feel like our name options are expanded!

I know a kid named Mattise (sp?) and a kid named Matteo, and the names sound "normal" for them. I think that some names might sound wierd on paper, but once it's attached to a person, it's just like any other name, kwim? Not all, obviously, but some.


----------



## Fnord (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm sort of a big fan of Law & Order SVU because I find the plot twists and the acting and the one liners to be completely campy and hilarious. So I was looking it up on IMDB and saw that "Fin", Ice-T's character's full name is Odafin.

Which I thought was just awesome.

But it's Ice-T's character on Law & Order SVU...


----------



## amers176 (Apr 2, 2011)

My husband wanted to name our daughter (due in June) Magdalene May, because he said Mary of Magdalene wasn't really Jesus' prostitute (but that is what everyone thinks!) and he wanted to call her "Maggie May" like the Rod Stewart song. I put the foot down on that one. Not happening. I really wanted to name a boy Lucius Rex because I love anything to do with Rome, but thanks to Harry Potter that isn't happening anymore  Our daughter's name is/will be Annora Grace. The older generation raises an eyebrow and says it is too New Age. Joke's on them! It's actually quite an old, old name. Anyway, we love it to death, and that is what matters!!


----------



## Katie063008 (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tourist.*
> 
> Love it!! I would only not use it because I already know a River (my BFF's nephew), but I think it's a fantastic name - especially for a girl. And River Tam is soooo worthy of being named after.


I have to reply

My twins are named River and Malcolm. Only one person has noted the connection so far. We hadn't intended to name to twins after characters from Sci-Fi cultdom, but they were the only names we could agree upon. River does get strong reactions. Either love or hate. My grandma told me I need to rename her, but I'm just taking that as cantankerous older person with zero tack filter. I think as people get older offending others becomes less of a concern. My oldest daughter is Rowan, another name someone mentioned. I named her after to tree (rowan, also commonly called Mountain Ash). It is a strong symbol of protection. Traditionaly a rowan was planted outside a house as a good omen.


----------



## two raising two (Apr 1, 2011)

i love the name rose of sharon (steinbeck is one of my favorites). although, i don't think i could name my child after her either. i think that if i have a farm one day, i will name it rose of sharon.


----------



## Leslianne (Jan 22, 2011)

DH and I both secretly love "Howl" for a boy. From Howl's Moving Castle--we're fans of the book AND the movie. But we couldn't. I don't think... a few weeks left to decide.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *two raising two*
> 
> i think that if i have a farm one day, i will name it rose of sharon.


Coincidentally, there IS a farm near me named Rosasharn


----------



## poetlizabeth (Feb 19, 2011)

love the names Persephone, Athena, and Cedar for girls and Eden, Jestin and Mica for boys!!


----------



## arlosmama (Apr 19, 2010)

So many beautiful names out there!

The one we truly chickened out on was Usnea. It's a tree lichen, commonly known as Old Man's Beard.. and it has some pretty great medicinal properties. It's one of those plants that was just present in both of our world's growing up.. it's everywhere! Anyway, we both loved the name and thought of using it for a girl.. my DH wanted to use it even if it was a boy, but I figured it was too feminine.

We've got a little boy now and decided to name him Arlo. He doesn't have a middle name because we figured we'd let him pick his own someday and pay to have it changed legally if he wanted. I know as a little girl I dreamt of different names for myself.. so we thought it would be fun for him to take a part in his own naming.

Other contenders were Orion, Fionn or Fiona, Rosa, Atticus, Ursa, Juniper.. so many more I can't even remember. We've got a friend with a little man named Balthazar, Bal for short.. supposedly his legal name is Balthazar the Destroyer, Harvester of Souls.. lol but Im sure that's a myth.


----------



## arlosmama (Apr 19, 2010)

if you both love Howl, you should go for it. : ) I think it would be cute.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> My oldest daughter is Rowan, another name someone mentioned. I named her after to tree (rowan, also commonly called Mountain Ash). It is a strong symbol of protection. Traditionaly a rowan was planted outside a house as a good omen.


Well, there you go.. DD's name is Rowan, and I didn't know that! Well, I knew it was a tree.  But not the Mountain Ash/protection/omen thing. If we had our own house I'd like to plant a rowan by it... but as it is, we rent and I'm not sure rowan trees grow in NZ anyway.

Quote:


> The one we truly chickened out on was Usnea. It's a tree lichen, commonly known as Old Man's Beard.. and it has some pretty great medicinal properties.










I'm imagining the MIL conversation here... "Usnea? You can't call a child that!" "But it has GREAT medicinal properties!"

Quote:


> i think that if i have a farm one day, i will name it rose of sharon.


Ooh, good plan! It'd also be a good name for a very expensive perfume....


----------



## mammakatie (Oct 27, 2009)

Yay! I love naming threads...I could just sit around daydreaming for hours coming up with baby names...DH and I are true wild children, and we have miles of hippie names....yes, our child will most likely be made fun of at school, but s/he will love their name!

For a boy, we have:

Coyote Bluejohn (definite first choice)

Kolohe

Terra

Bear

Rooikat (Red Cat)

Bahgeerah (we love The Jungle Book)

For a girl, we have:

AbraCassandra (like Abracadabra)

Arminta ("Minty" for short)

Bindi

Piper

Moon

Coco

I love unique names! They are like miniature songs!


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arlosmama*
> 
> We've got a little boy now and decided to name him Arlo. He doesn't have a middle name because we figured we'd let him pick his own someday and pay to have it changed legally if he wanted. I know as a little girl I dreamt of different names for myself.. so we thought it would be fun for him to take a part in his own naming.
> 
> Other contenders were Orion, Fionn or Fiona, Rosa, Atticus, Ursa, Juniper.. so many more I can't even remember. We've got a friend with a little man named Balthazar, Bal for short.. supposedly his legal name is Balthazar the Destroyer, Harvester of Souls.. lol but Im sure that's a myth.


Arlo was my #1 boy name for this baby...until it wasn't









I adore the name Ursa. I can't see it for a boy but for a girl would be perfect.


----------



## nilatti (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmmmm...we have a few.

Noble, for a boy. My DH's granddad had a brother named Noble who died in a mining accident when he was in his 20s. It is beautiful and would have great family significance, but anyone outside of the family would be like..?????

I really like "Daedalus," but I don't know if I have the guts. Maybe for a middle name.

We're Mennonites, and a few of the (female) Mennonite martyrs were named Anneken. We like that for a girl, but...well, it sounds just like Anakin, as in Darth Vadar. Not happening.

I've always kind of liked "Grover," but thanks to a certain adorable blue monster...nope.

DH loves "Julian" (with a "y" sound at the beginning), but my mom was once (before I was born) engaged to a man named Julian (with a "j" sound) and...yeah, in the interest of family harmony, we are NOT GOING THERE.


----------



## Rebecca2009 (Dec 28, 2010)

I had a dream last night that I had a baby girl and named her Rebecca. That's my middle name and as I've gotten older I am so thankful to my Mom for giving me that name.

I always wanted to use the name Lilly but my DH didn't like it. My first born daughter is having a baby girl this summer and they are thinking of naming her Lilly! That made me smile.

One of our sons is named Mario after his paternal grandpa. It really fits him too. And all my kids love Mario vid. games. Hee hee He is definitely a super Mario!


----------



## Rebecca2009 (Dec 28, 2010)

BTW I love the name Rose. It's the middle name of one of my daughters. When she's mad about something I have to say 'Rose is displeased! What to do!' A la' Cal in 'Titanic'.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebecca2009*
> 
> I always wanted to use the name Lilly but my DH didn't like it. My first born daughter is having a baby girl this summer and they are thinking of naming her Lilly! That made me smile.


This is beautiful. Congratulations on the grandbaby!


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

I love threads like this one!

There were not many names on our list that I would not have been willing to name our kid, but DH nixed all the "strange" ones...except one which is what we ended up naming DS. I love his name and I am still surprised that DH agreed to it. He loves it too.

There was much geek/medieval influence on our list and I tried really hard to sneak as many LOTR names in as I could (like Athelas. I freaking love that name). Most of those totally flew under DH's radar but he still nixed them as "too hippy". He also nixed all my nature names which made me







.

Our final boy's name list ended up being:

Gwydion
Alban
Llewelyn
Aelfred
Seamus

Girl's:

Beatrix
Rosemary
Maeve
Eleanor
Saffron
Simone
Felicity

I still hope someday to have a girl so I can name her Beatrix Rosemary.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

This is an awesome thread.









For the longest time I wanted to name a daughter Pearl or Hester, after the characters from the Scarlet Letter. Not because I read the book, but because I saw the PBS miniseries with the beautiful Meg Foster. That miniseries had such an effect on my imagination, and it was completely irrelevant to me that the central plot point is adultery. I was eleven years old. I loved the costumes, I loved that Hester Prynne lived by herself with her daughter Pearl, I loved the embroidery that she did. I tried to take up embroidery after that show.

I still really love the name Hester.

Dear, dear husband wanted to name our son Ryker Thor. After Commander Riker from Star Trek. And Thor. The Norse god. He was pretty serious about Ryker, and while I didn't hate it, I do think it sounds cool -I didn't really like the character that much.

I wanted to name our son Martin. After Martin Kratt of the the Kratt Brothers. Dd was 3 y.o. when I was pregnant with ds, and I enjoyed Kratts Creatures. They're both cuties! Lol! And I liked their enthusiasm, energy, intelligence and sense of adventure. And dh is half Swedish, and Martin was a fairly popular boys name in Sweden/Norway at the time. Martin would go well with our last name. But dh nixed that idea, said it was too nerdy. I'm glad we didn't name ds Martin, because dh is right, it IS kind of nerdy, and it would take a socially strong child to pull it off. As it is, my dear son is pretty darned nerdy.







Besides, 16 y.o. dd has a band classmate named Martin and he is just a loathsome person.


----------



## MammaG (Apr 9, 2009)

Just saw this thread because it was on the front page. We, on baby #3, finally gave up our inhibitions and went with the 'out there' name we really loved.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> Ooh - any chance you'd tell us what it is? Samwise?  I really like Merry for a boy, but I can't see it on a full-grown man... and it does sound a bit close to "Mary". I like Pippin too, but again, I can't really see a Pippin all growed up, as a hard-hitting divorce lawyer... It'd go nicely with DD's name though - Rowan - which is actually a hobbit name (one of Sam's ancestors, and a female to boot!); I like the idea of having all nature-y sounding names, as long as they weren't too obvious. Before we found out this baby was a boy I was in favour of Hazel for a girl, but I wasn't sure if it'd lock us into a cutesy tree-themed-names thing. Although, most people here don't know that Rowan *is* a tree...


Baby #3 is.....wait for it.....Pippin. Well, he's Peregrine (with an 'e', so not completely LOTR, but close enough that DH can pretend we named him after Mr. Took). We started out calling him Pip and Pippin, but that seems to have stopped mostly....we call him Perry usually.

Our boy#2 was supposed to be Lachlan, but we chickened out and totally regret it. Well, not really, because we named him for my Dad and I wouldn't change that, but it was definitely not a name we were even considering before the birth (plain 'ole Jonathan).

I love Wilhelmina for a girl, nn Mina, but DH hates it, so that's what I called the cat. Only she's nn Willa. On cats; when I was a baby, we had a cat named Hamish. I wanted that as a boy name, but DH thought 1) it was weird to name a baby for the cat, and 2) it would get pronounced 'hammish' in the US...v. unfortunate.

Our girl's name, if we ever get a girl, is Philippa. A little out there in the US anyway, but not too bad. Be a bit weird having two 'Pips' though!

I once read a dreadful and entirely forgettable novel with four grown-up sons named after birds. I quite liked that, and I suspect the teenage me had Peregrine in mind from then on. The other brothers were Lark, Dove and Wren, I think.

I like the tree names. I love Hawthorn for a boy. Ash is a great boy name, too. And Rowan and May for a girl (if you really want 'out there', you could name boy-girl twins Hawthorn and May....aren't they the same tree?).

Names I think are great on other people's kids? Rainbow, River, Tamalpias (a friend of my cousin's...she apparently was conceived on Mount Tamalpias. Great name, tough story for the teenaged Tam to be aware of). Scarlett, Sage, Opal, Vintage.

Oh, and I love, love, love Ralph, but it would be tragically mispronounced most of the time, and I just don't like the spelling 'Rafe'. Sigh.


----------



## craft_media_hero (May 15, 2009)

We like Linen and Pollen for a girl and Endwar for a boy, but didn't go with any of those. Actually, I still really like Endwar and think it would've suited our boy, at least for a middle name!

We went with Thayer which is pretty unique, too, and has roots in Norse mythology (goes back to Thor, I guess).

I also like Sol Ty, like Sol Tigh from Battlestar Galactica; I love the name Sol and my husband's name is Ty. In that same vein, I liked Haven Solace or Solus, too. Still might hang on to Sol in case of a little brother!


----------



## mt_gooseberry (Jun 25, 2010)

I would really like to use the name of one of my Norwegian ancestors, Sigrid (pronounced correctly as Sig-ree, not See-grid) if we have a girl this time but my husband is Mexican and really being picky about anything not Spanish (grrrr!) He likes the name Irlanda which is Spanish for "Ireland" and I love everything Irish and would love a way to commemorate the time I spent there, so we might go with that, with Landie or Landy as a nn. My husband also likes Marlene, which I'm not too fond of. If we could get people to pronouce it Mar-lay-na, it wouldn't be too bad, but everyone will read it as Mar-leen. I like Magdalena with a nn of Molly (Spanish and Irish...we could kill two birds with one stone!).

As far as boy names, we have to use Rigoberto because it's tradition in DH's family, even though I'm not a huge fan. I'm hoping to convince DH to let me use it as the middle name, or to call baby by a middle name, but DH seems pretty excited to have a Junior (ick!).


----------



## happyhippie (Apr 1, 2011)

Ha, I really love Captain. I also really like Calliope but DH thinks that too many people would call her "Cally-ope".


----------



## **mom2one** (Jan 26, 2008)

I love looking at names! the one name we (I) chickened out on for DD2 was Sveva Pronounced s-vay-va I just thought she would have to go through life repeating her name over and over to people and it would get annoying for her - plus it is a little hard for a little one to say. But I still love it!


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nilatti*
> 
> I really like "Daedalus," but I don't know if I have the guts. Maybe for a middle name.


I love Daedalus! But the nn throws me off. "Come here, Daed!" I'm not brave enough!

Apparently I'm just not brave enough to name my son Gaius or Apollo, both names I love. I've been driven towards greek and roman mythological names lately.


----------



## dollyanna (Jan 29, 2008)

Great thread! I love some of these names!

Here are a few that I like but haven't seen mentioned yet that I'm not sure I have the guts for or my husband has vetoed:

Garnet

Cerise

Salvatore

Sylvester


----------



## Kaydove (Jul 29, 2010)

I LOVE Apollo but its a code name for a big project at work .


----------



## tjlucca (Jun 16, 2008)

This is so much fun....


----------



## tjlucca (Jun 16, 2008)

I like Lennon for a boy. DP likes Cray, but I don't. Also, Bella Blu for a girl.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjlucca*
> 
> I like Lennon for a boy. DP likes Cray, but I don't. Also, Bella Blu for a girl.


That reminds me that I've always wanted to use the name "Green" somehow after that Joni Mitchell song. I really pushed for Stella Verde but DH said no way no how!


----------



## les_oiseau (Apr 9, 2010)

When I was pregnant with my boy I had Parrot and Canyon picked out for a girl (which my dh was completely against). Now the names I like are Rochni Rieol for a girl or Matthew Theophilus for a boy. Both of which my husband is against.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nilatti*
> 
> We're Mennonites, and a few of the (female) Mennonite martyrs were named Anneken. We like that for a girl, but...well, it sounds just like Anakin, as in Darth Vadar. Not happening.


We know a girl named Anneke (Ahn-uh-kuh) who goes by Ani for short - both great names.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjlucca*
> 
> I like Lennon for a boy. Also, Bella Blu for a girl.


LOVE Lennon for a boy!!!!! And I know a Bella Blu!

Also know lots of people with names from this thread - kids Hazel, Hayden, Declan and adults Zora, Coco, Grover and Cinnamon (who has a sister named Honey).

Ashby (girl) and Sawyer (boy) were also mentioned - and I love both of those!!! Go for it!! And Minty was on someone's list - that is the gramma's name in a book I'm reading right now.


----------



## MammaG (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh, and I am weirdly fond of some of the names from the Earth's Children series. Ayla. Joplaya. Johorran. That kind of thing. But I would never, never do that to a child (which I say now because I am not under the sway of pregnancy hormones).

Love Daedalus, but because of James Joyce.

Also Marlowe, after Christopher.

Llewellen was a on our final 5 boy list the last two times, too. And I love Denbeigh, but DH nixed that.

I don't have the cobblers to do it, but I wish someone would reclaim for their sons those traditional boy names that have become girl names: Robin. Leslie. Tracy. Kelly. Darcy. Rory. Cary. Audrey. Evelyn.

I am eternally grateful that my parents were conservative with names. In my Dad's family tree appear Hooker (yes, that General Hooker, from whom the slang reportedly comes in popular culture...not apparently true, though!) and Church (Dad's mn). The running joke when my Mum was pregnant with me was that I would be Hooker Church Surname. Yikes!

We knew a family (in California, where else?!) with the surname Silver. Boy Sterling, girl Tiffany. Kind of cute, but I couldn't do it. Ditto Picabo Street.

ETA. My mother's maiden name was McCraken. Anyone remember the SNL skit with Patrick Stewart?


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MammaG*
> 
> I don't have the cobblers to do it, but I wish someone would reclaim for their sons those traditional boy names that have become girl names: Robin. Leslie. Tracy. Kelly. Darcy. Rory. Cary. Audrey. Evelyn.


This reminds me of that old Bill Cosby movie, Ghost Dad. One of the characters was a old man named Edith. The running gag was, "Edith? Edith is a girls name!!"

Also, maybe this is why boys names are so hard. They're all slowly becoming girls names!

So, I just came across another name I wouldn't be brave enough to use. Diesel! What a badass name. But, alas, I don't think I could do it!


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kawa kamuri*
> 
> I wanted to name my 3rd son Nova but it was a no go because of the car .


Not sure if your pun was intended or not, but I LOL'ed at this!

I'm really enjoying this thread. It's really interesting to see what everyone considers too "out there!"


----------



## happyhippie (Apr 1, 2011)

Quote:


> I don't have the cobblers to do it, but I wish someone would reclaim for their sons those traditional boy names that have become girl names: Robin. Leslie. Tracy. Kelly. Darcy. Rory. Cary. Audrey. Evelyn.


Cary. Our number one baby boy name. Doesn't he just sound so handsome??

I love it. I also love Rory for a boy.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I adore Scarlett and Juliet, but my other kids have normal names, so it would be too weird. Having one daughter named Anna really limits the possibilities as far as how "out there" I wanna go with girl names. Oh, and I loveee Lincoln for a boy, but again, too odd next to my sons' names.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't think Juliet's that unusual! Goes fine with Anna. Scarlett's a bit more quirky... I used to want to name my daughter Katie Scarlett (Scarlett O'Hara's real name), but then reread Gone with the Wind when I was a bit older and went "uh, no".


----------



## Rebecca2009 (Dec 28, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kawa kamuri*
> 
> This is beautiful. Congratulations on the grandbaby!


Thanks so much!

I always wanted to use the name Christiana, but my DH didn't like it. We named one of our daughters Bethany....I loved it because it was the town in Israel where Jesus always liked to go (Mary & Martha &Lazarus lived there}. After we'd named her I started seeing lots of little girls named Bethany. I never knew it was used as a person's name before then!

I love the name Graham for a boy, it's a family name on my Mom's side. It doesn't really go with our Italian last name though.

I love so many of the names you are all writing about here. Lots of beautiful ideas.


----------



## Rebecca2009 (Dec 28, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becoming*
> 
> I adore Scarlett and Juliet, but my other kids have normal names, so it would be too weird. Having one daughter named Anna really limits the possibilities as far as how "out there" I wanna go with girl names. Oh, and I loveee Lincoln for a boy, but again, too odd next to my sons' names.


Love the name Lincoln too, and also love your Emerson quote!


----------



## 1stTimeMama4-4-10 (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magali*
> 
> Hey OP, I see you like Jean-Luc....we named our daughter Ezri as in Ezri Dax from Deep Space 9 . People are always giving us double takes when we say her name because I guess it is a little unusual, but we love it!!! And lol because Jean Luc (yes after Picard) was a name we kind of joked about if she was a boy. We tossed around the name Dax for a boy also, but I just couldn't do it. But, oddly enough, not Dax from DS9....there is a guy on the show Parenthood with the name Dax.


OMG - Judzea is the number one name DH and I wish we had the guts to use! Dax for a boy! LOVE LOVE LOVE. Others are Violet - can't use because our last name starts with a V, so it would be too much V in one name. Also love the name Gaia, but I can't see really using it. This thread is so fun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> Sure! Our oldest is named Arwen. Our (for now) youngest is named after another Elven princess from another series of books, Arya (from "Eragon"). The search is on for a third Elven princess whose name begins with A. DH commented last night that we seem to have painted ourselves into a bit of a corner here.


I'd like to recommend Viviane, the Lady of the Lake from Mists of Avalon. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viviane


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1stTimeMama4-4-10*
> 
> OMG - Judzea is the number one name DH and I wish we had the guts to use! Dax for a boy! LOVE LOVE LOVE. Others are Violet - can't use because our last name starts with a V, so it would be too much V in one name. Also love the name Gaia, but I can't see really using it. This thread is so fun!


My friend's last name starts with a V and they named their daughter Violet. It works really well actually.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl*
> 
> My friend's last name starts with a V and they named their daughter Violet. It works really well actually.


I love alliterative names. My youngest two have given and surnames that both begin with V.


----------



## 1stTimeMama4-4-10 (Feb 4, 2010)

Don't stalk me - the last name is Valentine. Violet Valentine is just a little too much lol!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobbys*
> 
> I like the name Cary for a boy; like Cary Grant. I'm not too chicken, but DH is. He thinks it's too girlie.


I have a neighbor named Cary, and he's a pretty masculine guy, so it doesn't seem girlie to me, but I can see why people might think so.

My husband wanted to use the names Macintosh and Arwen, but after the LOTR movie came out and Arwen had such a larger part than in the book, he felt like the name was ruined. And he said is friends would make fun of him if he named his baby Macintosh, because they'd know exactly why he did it.


----------



## genifer (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok Ill play. Im done having babies but I still have names I would have loved to have used, but in the end I did go rather traditional. My girls are called Julianna (which I love), Sophia, and my son is called Joshua.

Penelope (I wasnt as keen on Penny for short)

Alexis or Lexie

Daphne

Solome (couldnt bc there are two women in the bible named Solome (pronounced So-lo-may). One was at the cross when Jesus died... the other was the daughter of Herodias who danced sensually for her step dad and asked for the head of John the Baptist. I couldnt do that... it was a very serious contender).

Soirse (sorsha)

I like the name Enzo for a boy too.

Oh and Talulah.

I love all those names. Might use them for pets. We have two cats. One called Marcel (as in Marcellus Wallace from Pulp Fiction) and Stinky... as in he stepped in his poop when he was a kitten and it stuck. We werent even going to keep him but Im so glad we did...


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genifer*
> One called Marcel (as in Marcellus Wallace from Pulp Fiction)...


I kid with DH all the time (b/c we can't think of a boys name) that we should suck it up and name him Marcellus Wallace!!


----------



## dentmom (May 26, 2007)

What a great thread for ideas! Just found out we're expecting #4, so thanks!


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjlucca*
> 
> I like Lennon for a boy. DP likes Cray, but I don't. Also, Bella Blu for a girl.


Lennon is at the top of our boy list! But we're having another girl, and I'm considering using it for a girl too.


----------



## Growing Mamas (Apr 1, 2011)

My aunt is named Sharon Rose... would that be close enough for you?


----------



## lmevans (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amers176*
> 
> My husband wanted to name our daughter (due in June) Magdalene May, because he said Mary of Magdalene wasn't really Jesus' prostitute (but that is what everyone thinks!) and he wanted to call her "Maggie May" like the Rod Stewart song. I put the foot down on that one. Not happening. I really wanted to name a boy Lucius Rex because I love anything to do with Rome, but thanks to Harry Potter that isn't happening anymore  Our daughter's name is/will be Annora Grace. The older generation raises an eyebrow and says it is too New Age. Joke's on them! It's actually quite an old, old name. Anyway, we love it to death, and that is what matters!!


I think all of those names are cool, but especially Annora!


----------



## L&K'smommie (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thursday Girl*
> 
> Squrrl congrats on Edric!!!
> 
> ...


 Denali is actually another name for Mt McKinley







It's the Athabaskan(native Alaskan) name for it and it means The High One. I don't think it would've been a bad name even with the SUV...but then I live in AK and so both Denali and McKinley are used often as names here









And I love Jewel...if this baby would've been a girl that would've been her middle name after my Mom's middle name.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MammaG*
> 
> Just saw this thread because it was on the front page. We, on baby #3, finally gave up our inhibitions and went with the 'out there' name we really loved.
> 
> ...


I love Lachlan but dh vetoed it for this baby.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> My aunt is named Sharon Rose... would that be close enough for you?


Sadly, no. That's the thing, I don't particularly like Sharon... it has to be Rose of Sharon. Oh well! I do like Rose, so I may use that some day - although DH's sister is Rosemary and a few people call her Rose, which might be slightly confusing.

Quote:


> I love Lachlan but dh vetoed it for this baby.


I'm still trying to convince DH to name our baby Lachlan. It's not even "weird" here - apparently it was number 7 for boys' names last year, which would usually put me off, but I don't know any Lachlan-babies in real life so I can pretend it's not true.  DH thinks nobody will be able to pronounce it, though. *sigh*


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

A couple of people have mentioned Tallulah- that's my daughter's name! We call her Lula and planned to from the beginning, but she introduces herself to new people as Tallulah. She LOVES her name! But it's okay if people are too chicken to use it- she also likes that we rarely meet anyone else with her name.


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genifer*
> 
> Ok Ill play. Im done having babies but I still have names I would have loved to have used, but in the end I did go rather traditional. My girls are called Julianna (which I love), Sophia, and my son is called Joshua.
> 
> ...


Ok, so I'm on the laptop watching a movie with my kids and sorta half paying attention to the movie and the thread. I totally read the bolded part without the btw these are cats at the beginning...I was thinking "Wow who are these people?"


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

We loved the name Cicero but could too easily imagine our boy being called "sissy" or "zero" too often so it got nixed off the list


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becoming*
> 
> I adore Scarlett and Juliet, but my other kids have normal names, so it would be too weird. Having one daughter named Anna really limits the possibilities as far as how "out there" I wanna go with girl names. Oh, and I loveee Lincoln for a boy, but again, too odd next to my sons' names.


Our daughter is Juliet. One of the things we like about it is that everyone is familiar with it but hardly anyone actually uses it, at least where we live anyway. So it's both unusual and immediately recognisable.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becoming*
> 
> I adore Scarlett and Juliet, but my other kids have normal names, so it would be too weird. Having one daughter named Anna really limits the possibilities as far as how "out there" I wanna go with girl names. Oh, and I loveee Lincoln for a boy, but again, too odd next to my sons' names.


I *totally* think that Anna and Juliet would work as sibs. Scarlett- you could make that work, but it doesn't "match" Anna very much.


----------



## ExpectantMama19 (Apr 11, 2011)

I really liked the name Jadyn, and my fiance had agreed to it, but today he informed me that he thought it was too "pretty boy" so now I guess it won't be Jadyn. I fell in love with Blaise which is a French name, but when I found out what it means, I'm not so sure I would name my child Blaise anymore (even though it was just going to be his middle name.) I would never be able to name my children after cars (Mercedes, Porsche, etc.) They are becoming all to popular anyways. I really like the names Merric and Aurora, but of course my fiance vetoed Aurora.







It's not like HE'S contributing any suggestions (personally, I hope he has a couple that he REALLY likes that I don't so *I* can veto THEM. hehe)


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I too love the name Lachlan. My husband wasn't so into it so I played around with it, changed the first letter, and then he loved it.  (We don't share our kids' names online though).

I LOVE Tolkien names. I even love the name Tolkien.  One of our kids is named Eowyn but with an additional letter added at the beginning. I would love to name a baby of ours Faramyr, boy or girl, it's awesome. Or any name with the sound "tyr" (teer) in it. I lovelovelove Tyr. Tyrleif, Tyrlock, Tyrdin...

When we are naming a baby, I pretty much look to Tolkien names & then play around with them until I find something my husband will agree to. 

Other names I love but wouldn't use are Praetorian, Vashti, & Green. I have a large list of names that I play around with during each pregnancy. Some are things like Faentyr, Grynlach, Morguild, Eothain, Brynmore, Feyedrin.... I love very unique names, but he loves unique as in never been used before, can't be Googled names! lol Not so easy to work with. 

I'm pregnant now but don't know the gender. We have a girl name picked out, that's similar to Faramyr actually, but not a boy's name. Naming babies is SOoooOOOOooO hard!

I love this thread & have been reading along since the beginning.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zjande*
> 
> I'm pregnant now


Hey lady, I'm so tickled to read this. Congratulations!


----------



## treegardner (May 28, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicole730*
> 
> Elmer or Orion for a boy. I've gotten so many strong NO reactions to Elmer. (Oooh just thought, what about Ember, nah too close to Amber) And I like Orion, but I just don't think I'd end up loving it once I named my son it.
> 
> I love and would use Wren for a girl but DH is against it.


I have 2 different friends that just had babies. One named her son Orion, the other named her daughter Wren.


----------



## Paigekitten (Feb 22, 2008)

We are pregnant right now and keep telling people if it's a girl her name is B'Elana Jane. Actually we really like the name, but I don't know if we have the courage to actually use it.... Our first two daughters are Elisabeth Anne, and Julianna Marie, both very traditional. I wouldn't mind being a little more adventurous.


----------



## aeterna (Nov 6, 2008)

For a girl: Echo.

For a boy: Enzo.

Maybe if I lived in Europe.....? xD


----------



## minnowmomma (Oct 7, 2003)

I love Sirius also,if my next one is a boy i'm going with it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ravensong13*
> 
> I like Sirius as a boy's name, I think if I ever had a boy I might use it though. I love Ariadne and Lyra for girls. I thought Lyra would fit it with my dd who is named Lillian, a derivative of Lilith, the first woman. But I'm not sure if anyone would ever figure out the reference, lol.


----------



## minnowmomma (Oct 7, 2003)

I have a 9yo dd named Raine.She's the light of my life.Tell you husband that rain is not depressing, its lifegiving.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lovelylisa*
> 
> I adore Rayne for a girl. DH says that it's depressing because rain is depressing. I may be able to win it as a middle name


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

I really wanted to name this baby Malena. But then I found out that the guy from American Idol/Rock of Ages just named his daughter that. So now I can't do it because I fear people will think I copied him, and/or the name will become very popular soon.


----------



## minnowmomma (Oct 7, 2003)

I think it sounds pretty and very feminine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1stTimeMama4-4-10*
> 
> Don't stalk me - the last name is Valentine. Violet Valentine is just a little too much lol!


----------



## Melly24 (Mar 30, 2008)

I still wish we could have named DS, Baden (Bay-din). DH really doesn't like it


----------



## rio grande (Apr 15, 2011)

Chose Melanie - sounds a like. Regarding Malena - you are right - my friend just sent me birth announcement via iPhone - she named her daughter Malena.

btw, use stork.cc app - birth announcement - when select a name and want to share it with relatives and friends.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Dr. Seuss (in a good way) !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnowmomma*
> 
> I think it sounds pretty and very feminine


----------



## imogenlily (Nov 15, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treegardner*
> 
> I have 2 different friends that just had babies. One named her son Orion, the other named her daughter Wren.


I think those are beautiful. DH isn't into nature names, but I wanted to name our son Cedar Wren.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCatLady*
> 
> I really wanted to name this baby Malena. But then I found out that the guy from American Idol/Rock of Ages just named his daughter that. So now I can't do it because I fear people will think I copied him, and/or the name will become very popular soon.


And also MAlena is very similar to MElena which is a particularly foul-smelling poo containing old blood. Although maybe that is only a problem if you know lots of health care workers.


----------



## MommaBug (Apr 16, 2011)

I really wanted to name my son Ryder...but my hubby said nooo waay! lol







We ended up naming him Ethan, but I still love that name, I think if I ever have another boy I'm going to name him Ryder.


----------



## crazykittymomma (Mar 3, 2009)

I almost forgot! My husband and I both really love the name Linea from Stargate (the destroyer of worlds) but it looks weird written down. So, it's a no go. lol


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazykittymomma*
> 
> I almost forgot! My husband and I both really love the name Linea from Stargate (the destroyer of worlds) but it looks weird written down. So, it's a no go. lol


Linnea maybe?

(That was another one on my list for my youngest, but chose against it for a few reasons)


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I was due on Valentine's day and my parents toyed with the idea of naming me: Valerie Valentine (maiden name that started with a V!) Triple V it would have been!


----------



## tjlucca (Jun 16, 2008)

So many great names!!! Thanks ladies!


----------



## amethyst1111 (Dec 30, 2010)

i would love to use Zeddicus from Legend of the Seeker for a boy's middle name maybe....

violet, eden, willow, ruby, jade, all vetoed by DH as too hippy


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I didn't think I had one to add, but last night DH and I were watching that new HBO show "Game of Thrones" and there is a character named Cersei. DH said "That! I like that! Put it on the list!" We are expecting, and this is the *only* name he has shown more than a mild interest in on his own. I come up with suggestions, and he either says he doesn't like it, or "It's all right. Put it on the list."

So great! Except that from what I can Google, it seems to be entirely made up. I think I am too chicken to use something that's not a "real name."


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

It's probably a different spelling for Circe - she was the Greek Goddess of magic.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Ooh, maybe! And I like it!

DH says he thought "Circus" when he saw it.


----------



## tiffani (May 17, 2002)

I love the name Circe...I have a friend of a friend with that name and always liked it, but dh didn't like it... I have in the past liked Nedra for a girl too, but he also nixed that one...Hazel is a favorite... our last name is crazy, so first names need to be relatively simple...


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm loving the name Pippa right now...but apparently it's short for Phillipa, which I abhor. I also like the name Jecca. Yes, I fully admit that I just watched William and Kate on Lifetime









In my defense, "A Great and Terrible Beauty" and it's sequels by Libba Bray were my FAVORITES in high school and I always loved Pippa and Gemma in it.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

It could also be short for Pippilotta... as in Pippi Longstocking. If you liked.


----------



## nmouse (Dec 6, 2006)

My partner and i have always joked we would name our babies after vices and misbehavior. Like the opposite of calling your kids Charity, Patience, etc.

We came up with Malfeasance, Impropriety, Fury, and Haste. Also I have always liked Jezebel. For a boy.


----------



## livacreature (Feb 8, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nmouse*
> 
> My partner and i have always joked we would name our babies after vices and misbehavior. Like the opposite of calling your kids Charity, Patience, etc.
> 
> We came up with Malfeasance, Impropriety, Fury, and Haste. Also I have always liked Jezebel. For a boy.


This made me smile. I like the way you think!


----------



## minnowmomma (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nmouse*
> 
> My partner and i have always joked we would name our babies after vices and misbehavior. Like the opposite of calling your kids Charity, Patience, etc.
> 
> We came up with Malfeasance, Impropriety, Fury, and Haste. Also I have always liked Jezebel. For a boy.


ROFL! Thanks for the laugh,i needed it.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nmouse*
> 
> My partner and i have always joked we would name our babies after vices and misbehavior. Like the opposite of calling your kids Charity, Patience, etc.
> 
> We came up with Malfeasance, Impropriety, Fury, and Haste. Also I have always liked Jezebel. For a boy.


That is awesome.

Reminds me of a story. When I was 19 I worked at a health food store where lots of creepy old men liked to shop. I say creepy because they always fawned over me and wanted to touch my hair







. We had to wear nametags, but the manager of the store let me use the name "Jezabel." I loved it! I got the most horrified reactions from all those creepy guys, and it was always good for scaring old ladies too







. Lots of scolding at my supposed parents' "bad taste".


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I always thought Syphilis was a pretty name for a girl. I mention this occasionally to Mother, who takes it seriously and begs me not to use it on any future daughters.


----------



## adopted0105 (Sep 28, 2010)

DH and I both love the name Flannery for a girl (after Flannery O'Connor). I'm not sure if we'll be brave enough to use it as a first name should we have another girl. We'd definitely use it as a middle name, though.


----------



## lmevans (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaylaBeanie*
> 
> I'm loving the name Pippa right now...but apparently it's short for Phillipa, which I abhor. I also like the name Jecca. Yes, I fully admit that I just watched William and Kate on Lifetime
> 
> ...


I've liked Pippa for a LONG time. This baby girl I'm pregnant with now will have the first name Piperann.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *adopted0105*
> 
> DH and I both love the name Flannery for a girl (after Flannery O'Connor). I'm not sure if we'll be brave enough to use it as a first name should we have another girl. We'd definitely use it as a middle name, though.


I knew a Flannery at summer camp. It really suited her. I don't see anything wrong with the name--if you like it, go for it!


----------



## jezebelle (Feb 18, 2010)

Of course, Jezebel.

Also, Judas--maybe twins with Jezebel?

All the hard -e Greek names:

Persephone

Ariadne

Calliope

But also names like:

Ainsley

Paisley

Sadie

because of our last name.

My godson is Cullen Atticus. I have a grandfather named Cary, a dead great-grandfather named Solon, and my dead great-grandmothers are Ruby and Goldie.

I like Dashiell a great deal, but my dad hates it and I don't think it has any meaning, which I don't like.

I also love the tree names.


----------



## crabbyowl (May 6, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezebelle*
> 
> Also, Judas--maybe twins with Jezebel?


Wouldn't that get some interesting reactions!









I love Ira or Frank for a boy and Imogen or Marianne for a girl - they're old-fashioned, which I really like, but they also sound hip and modern. Unfortunately I very much doubt DH would go for any of them, and since I already have a daughter named Eleanor I absolutely refuse to name a second daughter Marianne (especially since I love Jane Austen).


----------



## jessica_lizette (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katelove*
> 
> Our baby was either going to be Lyric Rose or Freya Juliet. DH doesn't love Lyric but bravely tried to get used to it right up until J was born. I think he was very relieved when she was born and we agreed that she didn't look like a Lyric *or* a Freya. I still think it is an absolutely beautiful name though, might put it on the list again next time.


I have a Freya and her middle name was almost Juliet.  We went with Freya Liv.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

I love that the names that seem "out there" (that I have considered) are always the norm on MDC. Makes me feel better about my choices!

Name I thought I would be too scared to use but did it ANYWAY: Niamh. Pronounced NEEV.

It is very common in Ireland, spelled the Irish way-- so that is the only spelling I could justify. People mispronounce my other DD's names with are completely phonetic, so oh, well! People say it right if they don't see it. On doctor's forms and such I write in the phonetic spelling. Online could be a problem someday if she is a student online (I teach online so I think of that) but we call her Neevie so maybe she could sign her name that? Or maybe she'll use her classic middle name: Catherine.

Name I love but no way would I use: Anais. (little dots over the i, I think)

Guess which body part it sounds like if your mispronounce it? NO WAY.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

We thought of Calliope but have a DD with a very similar name so that was out. Persephone we also like, but my oldest refuses that name due to the mythology associated with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezebelle*
> 
> Persephone
> 
> ...


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

My niece is Saoirse and has no problems with it. I love it! We have an uncommon but VERY phonetic last name and people mispronounce and misspell (they add a letter for some odd reason) all the time.

I do not cater to the dumb people of the world when naming my kids who will mess up names anyway. I've heard from people named Dawn and Jen that people even mess up THOSE names.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gypsymama2008*
> 
> Tenzin Joy-I love it and think it's beautiful but a Tibetan first name and an Irish last name just sound strange together, plus I don't think DH would go for it.
> 
> Saoirse-it's Irish so it would go with our last name but I couldn't give a child a name that hardly anyone would be able to pronounce. I grew up with a last name no one could pronounce and I hated it.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


> I agree, this thread is fun - I'm usually a little afraid of name threads, because I have an enduring fear of finding out that a name I like and might want to use is popular (like Esme, who would have thought?), but this thread seems pretty safe. And if anyone "steals" these names, I can hardly complain, since I'm not sure I'd use them anyway!


The name threads on MDC are not representative of most of the population! Have no fear!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mizelenius*
> 
> I've heard from people named Dawn and Jen that people even mess up THOSE names.


I often get asked how to spell my name, and my name is Amy.

I may have already posted on this thread, but my husband loved the name Macintosh for a boy, but said he could never use it because people would know why he chose it. He also liked the name Alaric, and that was almost doable to me, but he didn't think so. He thought it was too unusual.

My grandfather's name was Elmer and it was his oldest son's middle name. We were going to use my uncle's name, Everett, as a middle name if we had had a boy, but we didn't. I loved the name Agatha, but my husband said there was no way we would name a girl Agatha. I said, "Why not?" and he said, "Because we're having a baby, not a blue-haired octogenarian." I find there are a lot of unusual names in my parents' generation (they were born in the 20s), but some of them are coming back around again. My youngest daughter has the same name as her great-great grandmother, and it was more common back then than it is now.


----------



## jessica_lizette (Feb 3, 2008)

I really want to name this baby Gwenevere/Guinevere Rose if it's a girl. I'm not too chicken to use it, but too chicken to tell DH's family ANY of our name ideas before the baby is born. They never like our names so I want to keep things quiet this time.


----------



## Mommyofalmost6 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a son named Alarik. I love it! We know one more little boy named this. I think its a fabulous name 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viola*
> 
> He also liked the name Alaric, and that was almost doable to me, but he didn't think so. He thought it was too unusual.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

I tried to talk my husband into Alaric, but he wasn't having it. So I wrote a story and named a character in it Alaric. And we're having a girl anyway. But I'd still consider it if he would.


----------



## yippiehippie (Jan 9, 2010)

I love this thread! So many good ideas

For a girl I love Daisy (DH hates, but DS is named after him, so I figure I get full power for this one -- I don't especially like his name, but did it for him!) and Sunshine (sunny, sun). I feel like both of those could also seem like stripper names, LOL, even though they seem nature to me! I also like, as a pp, Anais (ana-eese).


----------



## Narleegates (Dec 1, 2010)

I really love the name Oscar, but I feel like any time he was in a bad mood he's get called a grouch, just for the name


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hey Mama!*
> 
> I also like Oskar, Rueben, Beatrix, Jane, Malcolm, Vincenzo, *Blythe*, Neve


My first name is Blythe (my parents are Bonnie and Blythe)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalamos23*
> 
> We are very seriously considering River as our little boy's name...


My little boy is Phoenix. People are constantly saying "what is his name again? was it River?" sometimes they ask if it is Joaquin. It took me a minute to figure that one out..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1love4ever*
> 
> I love the name Nova for a boy, but DH hates it. Not named after the car either. I just like the name.


I had a little girl in my class last year with the middle name Nova. She insisted that her middle name was really Rose instead








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaylaBeanie*
> 
> I'm loving the name Pippa right now...but apparently it's short for Phillipa, which I abhor. I also like the name Jecca.


SIL is named Yessica, but pronounced with a hard J sound. We call her Jecca

My DH is from Peru, and there are a lot of Peruvian historical names I love, but would be weird to his peruvian family to use.
Tupac Amaru. I love the name Amaru for a girl.
Ollantay (LLs make the Y sound) but the new president just got elected, named Ollanta and I'm not yet sure I'd want to be confused for one of his supporters.
Pacha- means earth in Quechua (indigenous language)

Octavio for a boy, with the nickname Ocho, but DH thinks a number for a name is absurd.

Xochitl (So-cheel) is another name I would love to use- it is Aztec and it means flower, maybe with Xoe as a nickname. but my family thinks it is too strange.
Basilia was my MILs name, and I would love to honor her but maybe not with the whole name. Maybe just Lia.

Our girl name for when I was PG with Phoenix was Zinnia. That is still on the back burner, in case we decide to have another.
Nina (fire in Quechua) is also a contender, I think I'd like to stick with the fire theme (Phoenix).

I also love the name Mateo.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

I LOVE the name Xochitl. I knew people when I was younger with this name, and then met someone else in college with it. It has always stuck with me as a cool name. I feel like I also met someone named Xohimilco, too, I just heard overheard a mom call her daughter this the other day.

Quote:


> Xochitl (So-cheel) is another name I would love to use- it is Aztec and it means flower, maybe with Xoe as a nickname. but my family thinks it is too strange.


----------



## javilu (Oct 20, 2007)

xochitl is one of my very favorite names!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

first of all, let me just say i LOVE this thread! so many great ideas, wish i'd found it sooner. i found it last week, but didn't have the time to read through them all, so decided to look for it today. i remembered it had the word "chicken" in it and that Smokering started it. did a search with "chicken" keyword and Smokering username...*Smokering*, do you have any idea how many threads with the word chicken in them you've posted to? a lot!

also, i just recently realized that your username is Smoke-ring and not Smoker-ing. i must say i'm having a really hard time breaking the habit of thinking of you as Smoker-ing.

after reading all the names here, i realize any names we've considered (or nixed) aren't too out there at all, but i thought it'd be fun to post nonetheless.

i loved *gus* for a boy, dh hated it. he loved *otis*, i hated it. well, that settles that.

i also loved *chance*, but dh nixed that one as well. i must say i prefered chance when my only association with it was the peter sellers character in being there and not one of the characters on my favorite soap.

we talked about *penny* (not penelope, just penny) and *ruby* for a while. both dh and i really liked both, but in the end decided against them both. just couldn't see either of those names following someone through life.

we seriously considered *willow* (for a middle name at the very least) for a while because babe was conceived under the willow tree in our backyard, but then that annoying (well, i find her annoying) daughter of will smith and that awful song of hers became really popular and i said, "no, way". turned out we had a son, so it became moot.

i'm a huge nina simone fan and have always said i would love to have twin girls (how do you make that happen?) and name them *nina* and *simone*. i actually really like both names and it's such a lovely little tribute to the singer.

dh was really hooked on *miles* for a while, but he utimately nixed it. he's an avid runner as well as a cross-country and track coach and felt like it would be too much pressure on his son.

so, our children's names are *tess* and *jude*. on the rare occasion that someone catches the thomas hardy reference, i like to pretend that we did indeed intend to name our children after hardy characters, but alas we did not. when i was pregnant with our first, the name tess just came to me and i fell in love with it. dh wasn't totally on board in the beginning. he suggested *tessa*, saying it was more feminine. i was firm and insisted on tess. and he's so glad i did. he definitely agrees that she (now four) is very much a tess, not a tessa. our son jude, was actually named after a beloved uncle of mine. while we didn't deliberately name our children after protagonists in hardy novels, i must say that if we have anymore, we will have to consider continuing the trend. perhaps *gabriel* or *bathsheba*.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *clovergirl* 

For a boy: Lucius. My husband HATES it and since Harry Potter mania has taken over my house it probably wouldn't fly with my kids either.

i haven't read any of the harry potter books or seen any of the movies. so, when i hear the name lucius, i think of zira's nephew from planet of the apes.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Lisa1970* 

I like True for a boy.

ooh, i like that too.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *morganlefay* 
I also love Cash for a boy, after Johnny Cash and one of my favorite characters from a Faulkner novel.

ooh, i like that too. and dh and i are HUGE johnny cash fans. my FIL even recited some johnny cash lyrics at our wedding ceremony.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *copperfox* 

I love the names Piper & Cinnamon, but I'd never feel comfortable giving my own kids these names.

love piper, but the kids' last name also ends with an "er" and it would just sound weird.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Megan73* 

Jasper (sounds a little fey with DH's alliterative last name), Magnus and Ronan.

I just try to imagine 1) yelling the name across the playground and 2) that person running for office some day.

love jasper, but it's also the name of dh's best friend.

i love your two name tests. those are great. now every name i hear i imagine yelling across the playground or in the supermarket, etc.

Quote:
Originally Posted by **bejeweled** 

I







Sadie. But too many people name their pets Sadie. So that's our cat's name.









i love it too, but can't hear it without breaking into "sexy sadie..." it's also true about the pet thing. i've known lots of canine and feline sadies. i feel the same way about the name riley (and yet i'm hearing it more and more on little boys and girls).

Quote:
Originally Posted by *starling&diesel* 

Poppy. Clementine. Ever.

love poppy and clementine (i think clem is so cute). someone in my ddc just named her son ever.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *treeoflife3* 

I really like the name Gregory but I HATE greg so I could never name a kid Gregory. Everyone will call him greg.. he might prefer greg! It would drive me bonkers hearing it.

this is how i feel about david, james and michael. love them, but hate dave, jim and mike. dh's name is robert. thank goodness he goes by rob and not bob.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Hey Mama!* 

I also like Oskar, Rueben, Beatrix, Jane, Malcolm, Vincenzo, Blythe, Neve

i love the name beatrix, but dh hates it. i think trixie is such a cute nickname.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *justrachelmarie* 


> I have an Adelaide and am expecting little Imogen in May.


love both of these.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuburbanHippie*
> 
> Girls:
> 
> Elise- DH just hates it. I have no idea why. I think it's simple and beautiful.


dh hates it? that's odd. what's not to love?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmaraMonillas*
> 
> I love the name Aurora (for a girl), but here in Seattle is the name of a main road known for prostitution so it is out


oh, no!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tourist.*
> 
> I guess this name belongs in here because I'm definitely too chicken to name a baby this name (or perhaps I'm just not crazy):
> 
> ...


is your dh a blues fan? my dh is and would LOVE the name howlin (after howlin' wolf). glad he never thought of it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L&K'smommie*
> 
> I feel the same way about having different names for my kids...my name is Samantha...way too popular for my liking.


sam, do you mean because it's popular now or was it popular when you were growing up? i'm also a samantha, but it wasn't popular at all when i was growing up. i think i went throughout my entire school career without meeting another samantha. perhaps you're a lot younger than me. i was born in '72. i've always also enjoyed having a "boy" nickname.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> That consideration eliminated so many awesome Irish/Celtic names from my list! (I only came across the name Siobhan a few years ago, and had NO idea how to pronounce it... and that's one of the more common ones.)


i love so many gaelic names, the way they sound and the way they look, but just can't bring myself to use them. i am irish on my mom's side, but neither dh nor i have an irish last name. i am scottish on my dad's side and i have a scottish last name, but not a really obvious one (not one that sound scottish).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fnord*
> 
> I'm sort of a big fan of Law & Order SVU because I find the plot twists and the acting and the one liners to be completely campy and hilarious. So I was looking it up on IMDB and saw that "Fin", Ice-T's character's full name is Odafin.
> 
> ...


so what, i think it's great. never knew that was his full name. i also love the show.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nilatti*
> 
> I've always kind of liked "Grover," but thanks to a certain adorable blue monster...nope.


oh, but he's an "adorable blue monster" and there aren't nearly enough grovers. i say bring it back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nmouse*
> 
> My partner and i have always joked we would name our babies after vices and misbehavior. Like the opposite of calling your kids Charity, Patience, etc.
> 
> We came up with Malfeasance, Impropriety, Fury, and Haste.


this is great!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yippiehippie*
> 
> For a girl I love Daisy (DH hates, but DS is named after him, so I figure I get full power for this one -- I don't especially like his name, but did it for him!)


i love daisy (my dh hated it too).


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> *Smokering*, do you have any idea how many threads with the word chicken in them you've posted to? a lot!


Fascinating! I do like chickens, I guess...

Quote:


> dh was really hooked on *miles* for a while, but he utimately nixed it. he's an avid runner as well as a cross-country and track coach and felt like it would be too much pressure on his son.


That's what we ended up naming our baby! He's six days old today.  Neither of us runs (heh; understatement of the year!), and this being New Zealand we use kilometres anyway, so that didn't put us off. We've gotten surprisingly positive feedback on the name so far, although my friend's six-year-old found it hilarious: "Miles, like miles and miles? That's so funny!". Oh, and it turns out our three-year-old can't pronounce it.  The kid routinely uses words like "hideous" and "complicated"; but no, she got stuck on "Miles". It comes out "Maoles" or "Meowles", or occasionally "Milos".

And DH, for reasons that elude me, refers to Miles either as Max or Wee Baby Seamus. So.... I dunno.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> Fascinating! I do like chickens, I guess...
> 
> ...


congrats!








I love wee baby seamus! that is so cute!

My friend just named her newborn Myles. My 2.5 year old has a hard time with it too. My-oes is his closest approximation.


----------



## tourist. (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstress*
> 
> also, i just recently realized that your username is Smoke-ring and not Smoker-ing. i must say i'm having a really hard time breaking the habit of thinking of you as Smoker-ing.


 Me too! I actually never read her name as "Smoke-ring" until you pointed it out.









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *samstress*
> 
> is your dh a blues fan? my dh is and would LOVE the name howlin (after howlin' wolf). glad he never thought of it.


Yes, Howlin' Wolf, exactly after the blues artist although I believe DH originally came across the name via a baby name list. With the description of Howlin' Wolf on Wikipedia - I'm terribly surprised that I have never heard of him. It sounds like he was an absolutely amazing musician. I'm going to have to check him out - but he can keep his name (even though we still don' t have a name for our baby due in 3-ish weeks!).


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> That's what we ended up naming our baby! He's six days old today.  Neither of us runs (heh; understatement of the year!), and this being New Zealand we use kilometres anyway, so that didn't put us off. We've gotten surprisingly positive feedback on the name so far, although my friend's six-year-old found it hilarious: "Miles, like miles and miles? That's so funny!". Oh, and it turns out our three-year-old can't pronounce it.  The kid routinely uses words like "hideous" and "complicated"; but no, she got stuck on "Miles". It comes out "Maoles" or "Meowles", or occasionally "Milos".
> 
> And DH, for reasons that elude me, refers to Miles either as Max or Wee Baby Seamus. So.... I dunno.


congrats on your babe! i love the name miles and was a little disappointed when dh decided that he just couldn't do it.

it's always interesting the nicknames that evolve from our kids' names or just what we start calling them. jude's first and middle initials are JM and i've started calling him jem. i wonder if it will stick.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tourist.*
> 
> Me too! I actually never read her name as "Smoke-ring" until you pointed it out.
> 
> ...


oh, yes, you must check out howlin' wolf! i agree with you though, not a suitable name for a child. only a blues musician could pull it off.


----------



## Trinket90 (Jun 17, 2011)

It's nice to see that lots of others are hung up on "out there" names! My husband has a very active imagination. His two favorite names for our little boy: D'Artagnan (one of the Musketeers) and Leonidas (a hero-king of Sparta). I would ALMOST go for Leonidas... except I don't like the nickname Leo. He really doesn't want to give up on that one.

Ours is a boy, but before we found out, we talked about Azriel/Azrael for a girl. Problem is, while it sounds pretty and I like the meaning (God is my help)... it's also the traditional name for the Archangel of Death. I can't see giving my kid that name! He also talked about Lorelai/Lorelei. He liked it from the Gilmore Girls character, I liked it because of Marilyn Monroe's character in Gentlemen Prefer Blondes. Unfortunately, he and I are huge dorks and play World of Warcraft... and that's almost identical to my character's name. I wouldn't want my kid thinking I named her after my video game avatar!

Right now I'm trying to talk him into Levi or Elijah, while he routinely comes up with names that are more and more imaginative! Should be fun trying to come to a compromise.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

D'Artagnan is pretty awesome! I mean yeah, I'd veto it too. But it's awesome nevertheless.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

oh gosh, where to begin. ive got a crush on hippy dippy nature names like cedar, willow, moon and sunshine.

wolfgang, cosmo, silvio, bernard.

actually, i might have used any of the four on the second list. i do like unusual names. but i couldnt do the nature ones, though i love them so.

oh, and lord of the rings names. cant forget those

eta cant believe i forgot ursala. or ursa. but i acutally pushed hard for this name irl. also love zelda, the name and the game.


----------



## Paigekitten (Feb 22, 2008)

I actually got DH to agree to Eowyn for this baby. Now I am not sure if I am actually going to name her that! I need a good middle name...


----------



## arnden (Jun 20, 2005)

I am having twins and need two names for each gender... We have an Ember, Zach and Ronin already.

For girls I think I am set on Annique (called Annie) and Eiry (pronounced I - ree), but for boys I have some names I love that no one else does so I am working on other names...

Versin

Torix (my MIL thinks this sounds like clitoris.. .LOL)

Seric

Brennus

I love the top two names, but I can kind of see my MILs point... Not sure I really like the last one.


----------



## dashley111 (Dec 21, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita*
> 
> My little boy is Phoenix. People are constantly saying "what is his name again? was it River?" sometimes they ask if it is Joaquin. It took me a minute to figure that one out..


I have a son named Phoenix also- I get "was he conceived in Phoenix? har har" or "are you from Phoenix?" all the time- but thats it! Never had a River Phoenix reference...


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trinket90*
> I would ALMOST go for Leonidas... except I don't like the nickname Leo. He really doesn't want to give up on that one.


we were playing around with old greek and Spartan names as well, i love Leonidas, how about the nickname Daas? i know a man names that and it is very good sounding.

we always liked the name Maximus, but i cant stand Max, too much like a dog, and i didnt think i could make it into Xim or something cool like that, so that got nixed


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

A name I WAS too chicken to name a baby girl but will name her anyway (if this is even a girl!) is Aeliss. It's the Danish form of Alyssa, my middle name and I just love how it sounds. Pronounced A-liss. Some people have complained to me that it sounds like A-list, but I don't care. I think it's pretty, my husband loves it, so that's all I care about!









Boy names- I've always loved the name Edward, but I can't bring myself to name this baby that if it's a boy...because of Twilight







We already have William, and now William will be one of the most popular baby names because of the royal wedding. Edward will also be one of the most popular ones soon because of Twilight. Makes me mad! I like classic but unique names...not popular ones!!!


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

I've always loved the name Melia for a girl (M'leah), but so far my dh hates it. And I would totally do B'lana but probably spell it Belana or somesuch. I also don't think dh would go for that.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

B'Elanna really is pretty awesome. Of course, now we've named one kid Miles, we should probably slow down on the Star Trek-inspired names.  DH could probably be talked into Kira, though.... he has a bit of a thing for her.


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

So dh and I love Bodhi but the first 2 letters of our last name are also BO and the alliteration just bothers me.







so he is now 6 days old and I did chicken out. We named him Liam Bodhi,, even though we will call him Bodhi. I never understood why people did that until now!


----------



## Paigekitten (Feb 22, 2008)

I thought I had posted this waaaaay earlier in the thread, but now I don't see my post. One of the other names I seriously suggested for this baby is B'Elanna Jane. DH actually likes it, but our families think we are joking. My second daughter is Julianna though, so I worry that the names are too similar. I'm Kathryn too, so I could totally go with a Star Trek Voyager thing.


----------



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaRa7*
> 
> So dh and I love Bodhi but the first 2 letters of our last name are also BO and the alliteration just bothers me.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new LO! My neighbor's kid is named Bodhi, which is a great name IMO. And Liam is one of our top names for this babe if it ends up being a boy.


----------



## SilverLightx4 (Apr 29, 2006)

My 5th was named Kytheria Persephone for about a week after she was born. We changed it to Maya after we had so many people asking us to repeat her name. I still love the name Kytheria, but I don't know that I'll ever use it again 

For a boy I'd love to use the name Isthian, but I figure it's probably as far out of normal as Kytheria is, so we're using Ethan if this little one is a boy.


----------



## themothership (Mar 2, 2009)

I was browsing a local homebirth midwife's website and saw a baby named Dexterious Maximos. I wish I was brave enough to use an "out there" name.

When we were pregnant with our daughter (Hadley) my husband came up with Carys and Dale, which I vetoed , he vetoed Tatum and Zephyr, so we settled on a name (which went against my number 1 naming rule of not ending in 'ey') but it fits her now. Next time I hope to be more adventurous...


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trinket90*
> 
> I would ALMOST go for Leonidas... except I don't like the nickname Leo. He really doesn't want to give up on that one.


We have recently settled on Leonidas as our boy name, actually! I like family names. My husband's great-grandfather was named Leonidas, and his grandson (DH's dad) apparently looked so much like him that he got the nickname Oni and was always called that instead of his given name. When DH was born they named him Ony (MIL likes everything to end with a Y!) So that's another nickname that could come out of Leonidas, if you're interested. Personally I do like Leo, so that's what we'll use for short.


----------



## 3surfboys (Feb 24, 2008)

we have a son, River (would have used it for boy or girl)

for the next one, dh has mentioned Ocean for a girl

I thought about Dewey for a boy (its a nickname my dh has had related to surfing) but I know no one would like it!


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

Last night SO and I were joking around and I suggested Bruce. After I said it a few times, it started to grow on me and now I really like it! I'm not sure if I'm brave enough to use it though. Although, I have a few boys with "old" names in my class and the names totally suit them and don't seem so old to me now.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Tee hee, we actually nicknamed our TV Bruce... after the vegetarian shark in Finding Nemo.

Can't quite remember why we gave the TV a nickname though.... LOL


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Plus, Bruce Wayne, aka Batman... and Bruce Campbell.


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> Plus, Bruce Wayne, aka Batman... and Bruce Campbell.


We were watching Batman Begins when I suggested it. At the time I was joking (and SO said no way). But now I'm tying to decide if it's worth talking him into it or not.


----------



## indignantgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

Bruce is awesome. I dated a gorgeous artist guy (with the body of a god) named Bruce, so I don't associate it with old crusty men at all.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

I liked Delilah and Jezebel. DH thought that might be asking for trouble.


----------



## indignantgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vancouver Mommy*
> 
> I liked Delilah and Jezebel. DH thought that might be asking for trouble.


Heh. Them Bible-writers loved blaming the womenfolk, didn't they? I love the name Delilah.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with the name Bruce! I only wouldn't use it personally because I used to work with a Bruce who I really disliked. But I don't imagine that's an obstacle for you since you don't know him!


----------



## SilverLightx4 (Apr 29, 2006)

My sister had a boyfriend named Bruce when I was growing up. I thought he was the coolest guy ever! That said, my mom nicknamed him Bim, the man with one braincell..


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morganlefay*
> 
> Temple for a girl  I LOVE it. I also love Cash for a boy, after Johnny Cash and one of my favorite characters from a Faulkner novel.


speaking of johnny cash, we had considered delia for a girl from his song delia's gone. however, we decided that naming our daughter after the character in a song who is shot by her boyfriend because she's been cheating on him was probably not the best idea.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3surfboys*
> 
> I thought about Dewey for a boy (its a nickname my dh has had related to surfing) but I know no one would like it!


cute! dewey makes me think of dewey cox from walk hard. hilarious movie and john c. reilly is a genius.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BubbleMa*
> 
> Last night SO and I were joking around and I suggested Bruce. After I said it a few times, it started to grow on me and now I really like it!


funny, when i first saw the name bruce, i thought, "oh, no good", but then i said it a few times and it really does grow on you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milk8shake*
> 
> Tee hee, we actually nicknamed our TV Bruce... after the vegetarian shark in Finding Nemo.
> 
> Can't quite remember why we gave the TV a nickname though.... LOL


good to know i'm not the only one who names objects. my car's name is ruth.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> Plus, Bruce Wayne, aka Batman... and Bruce Campbell.


LOVE bruce campbell! reason enough to name a son bruce.


----------



## Trinket90 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lula's Mom - So cool that you went with Leonidas! I just couldn't get myself to do it.

We just settled this week on Elijah Judson. Elijah, basic as it is, has always been my favorite through the whole naming process. Originally we were settled on Robert as the middle name, after DH's grandfather. Then DH's parents told us that his grandfather's name was Robert Judson, and we fell in love with Judson--such a strong name, and a little unusual! I had a little bit of an issue with the close-together J sounds in Elijah Judson, but if you don't say it too fast it's not a problem. So Elijah Judson it is! It's nice to have a name for our little man. DH is so in love with him already.


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

My husbands grandmother had a taste for the unique in naming. Some family names that we considered and rejected included: Ortnell and Burnelle for boys.

I also liked the name Randy for a girl but my husband kept bringing up the sexual connotations of the word Randy and figured she would get teased a lot.


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

Hubby and I thought we were set on William Matthew (I know, that's about as un-out-there as you can get lol) but I have issues with it. For one, they are both horribly popular at the moment.

Then today he suggested Theoden (the king of Rohan in the Lord of the Rings trilogy). Pronounced THAY-o-din. I'm torn between "love it!" and "way too out there". What do you all think?


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

love it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> Hubby and I thought we were set on William Matthew (I know, that's about as un-out-there as you can get lol) but I have issues with it. For one, they are both horribly popular at the moment.
> 
> Then today he suggested Theoden (the king of Rohan in the Lord of the Rings trilogy). Pronounced THAY-o-din. I'm torn between "love it!" and "way too out there". What do you all think?


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> Hubby and I thought we were set on William Matthew (I know, that's about as un-out-there as you can get lol) but I have issues with it. For one, they are both horribly popular at the moment.
> 
> Then today he suggested Theoden (the king of Rohan in the Lord of the Rings trilogy). Pronounced THAY-o-din. I'm torn between "love it!" and "way too out there". What do you all think?


I don't love it myself, but it's not way too out there at all.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

It's not out there relative to some names that people give their kids these days. Wouldn't use it personally because we already have a last name we have to spell to everybody, and prefer first names that are common enough that people are familiar with them.

William and Matthew may be common names, but they'll never go out of style either.... there are always Williams and Matthews. We leaned towards William for a boy, but it was kind of a compromise name because he hated all the names I loved and vice versa... luckily we had a girl, and didn't have to deal with it.


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

I love Theoden.

I was chatting with my mother today and told her I like the name Willa for a girl and the names Hollis and Sampson for boys. You would think I said "Dumb" and "Dumber" instead of Hollis and Willa, she thought they were the craziest names ever! I love Willa, I think it's strong but feminine and I like Hollis because it's uncommon, professional sounding and out there but not TOO out there.


----------



## RosieL (Feb 8, 2011)

We're thinking about Odin. Norse god, father of thor, etc. I'm not sure if we could do it. It seems almost pretentious to name my kid a god?


----------



## Kaydove (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm really into Greek and Roman names and would totally name a kid after a god. My DH's original last name (he changed it as an adult to his stepfather's last name, who raised him) was Oden. We joked about naming our kid Oden, but won't.


----------



## kaypea (Mar 15, 2011)

The issue with Theoden for me is not that it's too out there, but that it's a little too geeky. But if you can strip away the associations, it's actually a strong, musical name.

William and Matthew will always be "popular" because they are such classic names. It's not just right now. I personally shy away from names that are trendy, and truly are popular right now, but that won't necessarily be for very long (like Aiden, or Bentley). But I think I know what you mean about names like William and Matthew - I personally wouldn't choose them because I want my kids names to be a little more unusual, be infused with a little more imagination. But I still really like classic names, especially if they have a family history or personal significance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> Hubby and I thought we were set on William Matthew (I know, that's about as un-out-there as you can get lol) but I have issues with it. For one, they are both horribly popular at the moment.
> 
> Then today he suggested Theoden (the king of Rohan in the Lord of the Rings trilogy). Pronounced THAY-o-din. I'm torn between "love it!" and "way too out there". What do you all think?


----------



## Beverly (May 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaylaBeanie*
> 
> I was chatting with my mother today and told her I like the name Willa for a girl and the names Hollis ...


I LOVE Willa and Hollis. Seriously love.


----------



## LunaLady (Dec 28, 2010)

Ooo, I really like Theoden. I've added that to our list...


----------



## mamaecho (Mar 31, 2011)

I think I'd really name this one Indiana.. which is where DH & I grew up, raised, went to school, etc....

The problem? My second son is Harrison.. so I know we'd TOTALLY get the "Oh you really like Indiana Jones right??" Harrison Ford starred as Indiana Jones.. lol

So we are using it as the middle name instead.


----------



## crabbyowl (May 6, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RosieL*
> 
> We're thinking about Odin. Norse god, father of thor, etc. I'm not sure if we could do it. It seems almost pretentious to name my kid a god?


I always thought it was awesome that two of my (half-Chinese) cousins are named Freya and Thor.


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

What about Liam, the diminuative form of William? DH's grandfather was WIlliam and we named our ds Liam, *sort of* after him









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> Hubby and I thought we were set on William Matthew (I know, that's about as un-out-there as you can get lol) but I have issues with it. For one, they are both horribly popular at the moment.
> 
> Then today he suggested Theoden (the king of Rohan in the Lord of the Rings trilogy). Pronounced THAY-o-din. I'm torn between "love it!" and "way too out there". What do you all think?


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Liam's horribly popular at the moment too, at least here in NZ - it was our top contender for DS until we found out it was the number-one boy name last year.

I like Theoden (I am a LOTR geek though), but would you put the accent mark over the E or not? If you do it makes form-filling and so on much harder, but if you don't it annoys purists. Like me.  Plus it encourages the pronunciation "thee-oden", instead of "thay-oden". I really love the name Eowyn (with the accent, I just can't figure out how to type it - case in point!), but the accent issue put me off it.


----------



## nigellas (Jun 18, 2006)

We both really want to name this baby (a girl) *Indigo* - I love the way it sounds and looks, but it really doesn't go with the boys (Alexander and Julian), and I'm worried it won't age well.


----------



## waluso (Jul 28, 2008)

We have also been thinking about Indigo. My husband loves it (and he doesn't love many names)!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nigellas*
> 
> We both really want to name this baby (a girl) *Indigo* - I love the way it sounds and looks, but it really doesn't go with the boys (Alexander and Julian), and I'm worried it won't age well.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

i know an adult named Indigo and it wears very nice, i think it is a good balanced name


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaRa7*
> 
> What about Liam, the diminuative form of William? DH's grandfather was WIlliam and we named our ds Liam, *sort of* after him


We talked about that, but the popularity put me off, as did the fact that one of DD1's friends is named Liam.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> Liam's horribly popular at the moment too, at least here in NZ - it was our top contender for DS until we found out it was the number-one boy name last year.
> 
> I like Theoden (I am a LOTR geek though), but would you put the accent mark over the E or not? If you do it makes form-filling and so on much harder, but if you don't it annoys purists. Like me.  Plus it encourages the pronunciation "thee-oden", instead of "thay-oden". I really love the name Eowyn (with the accent, I just can't figure out how to type it - case in point!), but the accent issue put me off it.


I really like it with the accent, but since I swapped my good old Dutch keyboard for a North-American one, I can't figure out how to place an accent over a vowel anymore. I had the same issue with the name Therese, in case this was a girl. I really prefer it with the accents (two in that case, one in each direction) but have no idea how to get it on the screen that way!

I think I would take the red tape hassle that it brings with it, and anywhere I have to write it out, I would put the accent. I'd have to instruct DH to do that too, especially when he goes to register the birth! I can totally see him forgetting about it, or not even noticing. With my oldest, I wrote it down exactly the way I wanted it spelled (Arwen Johanna, I was afraid he would leave out the h in her middle name), I think I will do that again, just to be sure.


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

Smokering, I found this online, thought you might like to bookmark it as well: how to type accents.

Let me see if it works: Théoden. Yay!


----------



## lactatinggirl (Nov 22, 2009)

Weirdly enough I'm too chicken to name my children common names. We really liked the name Emma at one point, but then I found out it was #3 on a name list so it was thrown out.

I really like the name Lila, but our last name starts with an L. My mother had a similar situation with her maiden name Fay F(lastname), so I guess maybe I should ask her opinion? Maybe I make too big of a deal out of double initials?

Our daughter is Dea (dee-ah) and I love that no one has ever heard of her name before. Sometimes they try to pronounce it Dee, but it's easily corrected. Really, who would think the A is silent? If we have a boy (currently pregnant with #2), it'll be Gideon. We're not religious, but my husband has always loved the name.


----------



## lactatinggirl (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh and I love the name Ginny from Harry Potter, but I'm not so sure I'm hot on Ginerva.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone who has eaten a pea on the beach by the sea? While drinking tea?







It is a very pretty name.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lactatinggirl*
> 
> Our daughter is Dea (dee-ah) and I love that no one has ever heard of her name before. Sometimes they try to pronounce it Dee, but it's easily corrected. Really, who would think the A is silent?


----------



## obscureepiphany (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:


> I love the name Ginny from Harry Potter, but I'm not so sure I'm hot on Ginerva


De-lurking to say that Ginny is also a nickname for Virginia.


----------



## JessimaTheisen (Feb 25, 2011)

I thought about naming my son Wolfgang Gandalf, but we decided that it would be a too nerdy! So he is Wolfgang Auriel instead.

We are going to name our daughter (theoretical daughter) Bellatrix Serepta. I love all of the Harry Potter and LOTR baby names!!! Theodin is a really good one!


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

It's short for Ginevra, which is pretty close, but for me it changes the sound of the name enough that I prefer it quite a bit to Ginerva. Or there is Ginger. You might also be able to use Genevieve, or any name that uses Jen as a nickname.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lactatinggirl*
> 
> Oh and I love the name Ginny from Harry Potter, but I'm not so sure I'm hot on Ginerva.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Not going to post the name yet 'til the baby is born since I think I have some IRL lurkers,







, but DH and I decided to name the baby a name that we both love, but I have been too chicken to use. DH never cares what other people think and it's the only name we BOTH really like (and this is girl #5 . . .we have slim pickins since our tastes are so different) . . .so, yeah, we are going to use it.

I am not telling ANYONE, though. Let people make their comments about us once the cute baby is here. Otherwise, we'll get a lot of flack beforehand! Again, DH won't care, but it'll make me start from square one, and I have seriously reached the end of the baby name search . . .there are no names out there I have not heard! I can't take it anymore!


----------



## csekywithlove (Feb 25, 2010)

Here are a few that I and DH have tossed around and giggled at.

Levon -Yes like the Elton John song that always makes me smile.

Jondalar- From Jean M. Auel 's Earths Children series. I just love that name and how it sounds when you say it.

Marthona and Folara- From the same book series.

Auric- Pronounced like ORECK vacuum cleaners.... I love the spelling but not sold because of how it sounds. One of DH's favorites though.

Thursday- I always thought it would be awesome to name your kid a day of the week but I am way to chicken to do so.

Epoch or Pleistocene- Wouldn't it be awesomely pretentious of someone to name their kid a geological time classification.

That's all I've got. Maximum nerd level for the day reached.....


----------



## RachaelsMommy (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjjazzy*
> 
> i can't even begin to imagine how ELSE you could pronounce calliope but the proper way??? it's pretty phonetic.


You'd be surprised! My name is Erin and I can't tell you how many different ways people butcher it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adaline'sMama*
> 
> We probably will name our next girl (if we have one!) Calliope. It was all set to be DD's middle name, but we changed out mine at the last minute. Plus, I think Adaline and Calliope go better as sibling names (Ada and Calli).
> 
> Our big chicken out was (thankfully we had a girl, so we havent actually chickened on this one yet) Max Danger. Yes, Danger as a middle name. I think its soooo cool, and DH loves it too, but he thinks its to "superhero-ey"....I see no problem with that other than the rash of sh*t we'd get from the family )


Wasn't Max Danger the character Seth Green played in the action movie they made on My Name is Earl?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bebe's Mom*
> 
> So funny, I had to reply..My daughter's name is Eleanor Catherine and my aunt calls her Ellie Cat. I am not a fan...sorry. It's cute, but it just doesn't fit her at all. I really like the name Eliana, though.
> 
> ...


I like Galadriel and Guinevere too! My DH won't agree to anything unusual.


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lactatinggirl*
> 
> Our daughter is Dea (dee-ah) and I love that no one has ever heard of her name before. Sometimes they try to pronounce it Dee, but it's easily corrected. Really, who would think the A is silent? If we have a boy (currently pregnant with #2), it'll be Gideon. We're not religious, but my husband has always loved the name.


I had a friend named Dea when I was a kid. I'm not sure how they spelled it, though. I'm pretty sure it wasn't Dia, because even then I think I would have known if it had been intended as the Spanish word for day, but Dea doesn't feel quite right, either.


----------



## piratemere (Jan 17, 2008)

Elwood.

It was my grandpa's name, who I loved, and would love to honour.

Plus, it's James Stewart's character's name in Harvey, one of my favourite classic movies.

But, I'm not sure if just any kid could pull off a name like Elwood?

And, Vangy. (Like Angie, with a V.)

It's my middle name, and I totally love it, but I'm don't know if it would make a good first name. I can't really picture it as a professional name.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> Thursday- I always thought it would be awesome to name your kid a day of the week but I am way to chicken to do so.


Wasn't Nicole Kidman's daughter called Sunday Rose? And I do believe someone in my DDC called her daughter Saturday.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

I usually like names nobody I know would every consider. I love Blair or Roxie. I wanted so bad to use the name Winnie, but it was a big NO! I've always liked Harvest as well. I've considered names that came from books I enjoyed But... Demi had to go and use Scout. Jerk. Not that I can't use it but... you know it's not as cool to me anymore.

I love love love the name Silas Grey, for a boy. My DH agrees it's a good one. Never know.


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imakcerka*
> 
> I usually like names nobody I know would every consider. I love Blair or Roxie. I wanted so bad to use the name Winnie, but it was a big NO! I've always liked Harvest as well. I've considered names that came from books I enjoyed But... Demi had to go and use Scout. Jerk. Not that I can't use it but... you know it's not as cool to me anymore.
> 
> I love love love the name Silas Grey, for a boy. My DH agrees it's a good one. Never know.


I love the name Blair. I also love Silas. Silas Grey is very handsome! 

Blair reminds me of another favorite name of mine, Blaine. The only problem with it is that my uncle is named Blaine. And he's kind of a jerk.


----------



## csekywithlove (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> Wasn't Nicole Kidman's daughter called Sunday Rose? And I do believe someone in my DDC called her daughter Saturday.


Yeah it is. Pretty awesome name in my opinion.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *jennyvangy*
> 
> And, Vangy. (Like Angie, with a V.)


The only issue I see with that is it getting mispronounced. I could totally read that as rhyming with bang-y or mangy instead of with Angie.

Maybe you could name the baby Evangeline and call her Vangy for short? Then she'd still have a long version of the name.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjjazzy*
> 
> i can't even begin to imagine how ELSE you could pronounce calliope but the proper way??? it's pretty phonetic.


 Cally-oap? (Rhyming with soap.) I think that's actually more of an intuitive pronunciation than the proper way. Or Cally-oapy.


----------



## piratemere (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erigeron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Maybe you could name the baby Evangeline and call her Vangy for short? Then she'd still have a long version of the name.


Oh, I actually really like that! You may have just solved my life long problem.


----------



## nukedwifey (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starling&diesel*
> 
> Solace, for a boy. "Sol," for short.
> 
> ...


My SIL's name is Anais. The only downside with it, I think, is that most people tend to have a hard time pronouncing it completely correct. They tend to put too much emphasis on the ending 's' than there should be. But it's a beautiful name. You should use it!

I tend to love foreign names and DH just can't do it. I wanted Luca for our son but 'a' is feminine in Spanish so he wouldn't allow it. I also like Irish names but most people have no idea how to pronounce the uncommon ones so I decided they are to be the middle names if I ever get any girls. Sophia Meadhbh (Maeve) or Elena Róisín (Rosheen).


----------



## nukedwifey (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalamos23*
> 
> We are very seriously considering River as our little boy's name... but I am so on the fence about it! I really want it but I'm afraid it won't wear well as an adult (middle name would be James and he could totally go by that if he wanted, and we thought Riv would be a cool nickname as well).
> 
> So I dunno. River as our girl's name sounded more feasible to me for some reason.


River is not a new name. It's very old. I have a great-great uncle named Forest River Fields! That was in the 1800s. I don't see anything wrong with using it at all. I find it a very strong masculine name so I actually think it work great on a boy/man.


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RachaelsMommy*
> 
> You'd be surprised! My name is Erin and I can't tell you how many different ways people butcher it.
> 
> ...


. Shockingly, since I moved to Texas....I have had my name mispronounces many times and my name is Lisa! How does anyone mispronounce the name Lisa?


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

I liked Petunia or Caledonia.

Husband nixed, and I see why.


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukedwifey*
> 
> River is not a new name. It's very old. I have a great-great uncle named Forest River Fields! That was in the 1800s. I don't see anything wrong with using it at all. I find it a very strong masculine name so I actually think it work great on a boy/man.


Forest River Fields...that is the awesome-ist name ever. Did he love the outdoors?


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BubbleMa*
> 
> Forest River Fields...that is the awesome-ist name ever. Did he love the outdoors?


Agree--it just may be the most awesome name I've ever heard!

And I have a son named River.


----------



## morganxobrooks (Aug 17, 2011)

I like Bentley for a boy but my hubby says it's stupid! And, I like Delilah, Savannah and Scarlett for a girl.


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

I love a lot of Latino sounding boy names, but my family's about as non-Latino as you can get, with a very German last name, so they're pretty much off the table. Some of my favorites: Lorenzo, Francisco, Fernando (with Nando as a nickname), Felipe, Sacramento (doubly undoable as we also live in California and I wouldn't want people to think we named him after Sacramento the place, which I don't love!), Salvador. Lots of them have more anglo equivalents (Lawrence vs Lorenzo) but I almost never like them.

Similarly but even further from feasibility for my kids, I looooove Japanese names for boys and girls. Too many favorites to list.


----------



## Leav97 (Oct 23, 2004)

Constantine

We both really like the name but, it's just a little to far outside of normal for me.


----------



## nukedwifey (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BubbleMa*
> 
> Forest River Fields...that is the awesome-ist name ever. Did he love the outdoors?


I honestly have no idea. I think my mom said he did. Said he was some kind of pioneer or something but he was long gone before I was around. My family is old. My grandfather passed away when he was 90 in 1989. I was 8!


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukedwifey*
> 
> I honestly have no idea. I think my mom said he did. Said he was some kind of pioneer or something but he was long gone before I was around. My family is old. My grandfather passed away when he was 90 in 1989. I was 8!


We're the same age.  My family lives a long time, but we have our children young. My great grandma is still alive, in her mid 90s.  We have 5 generations of first born daughters alive right now.


----------



## Rainey Daye (Apr 30, 2010)

Not pregnant ATM, but I saw this thread and love to talk names...so there ya go!!

I used to nanny to a little boy whose middle name was Parker and really liked it. The Parker is actually a name on the table. Our current favorite boy name is Nikolas Parker, but we'd call him Parker. We've already also told people our girl name we like as well, which some think is a bit hippie, but I don't care: Penelope Sage.

My husband LOVES Star Wars and wanted to name a boy Luke, but since my brother already has a Luke, I said no way. I also vetoed Leia, even though it's pretty just cause it's so obviously a Star Wars name. My compromises are that we named the cat Amidala (but we call her Ami...pronounced Ah-mee)...and that I promised DH that in the highly unlikely event we ended up with boy/girl twins that we could totally name them Walker and Skye (I also used to nanny a little girl named Skye and always thought it was a pretty name).

Our angel babies got names that we would have never given to a baby who came to term...but I figured that I could totally use my "weird" names on them, cause who would say something negative about them (if they even care to know...since people are kinda weird about miscarried babies). Our first angel baby is Riley Leilani and our second one is Paisley Huckleberry.

Reading through this thread I saw some names I've seen on friend's kids...like Poppy and Pepper (they are sisters), Malcolm (totally awesome name BTW), etc.


----------



## guatemama1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldandsleepy*
> 
> I love a lot of Latino sounding boy names, but my family's about as non-Latino as you can get, with a very German last name, so they're pretty much off the table. Some of my favorites: Lorenzo, Francisco, Fernando (with Nando as a nickname), Felipe, Sacramento (doubly undoable as we also live in California and I wouldn't want people to think we named him after Sacramento the place, which I don't love!), Salvador. Lots of them have more anglo equivalents (Lawrence vs Lorenzo) but I almost never like them.


me, too  i love the name salvador.


----------



## LorienEllen (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom* 

And for a boy, I love Aragorn. Our oldest is also named for a character in Lord of the Rings, and Aragorn is one of my favorite characters. But the name is just a little too "out there" for me.

Do you mind sharing your oldest's name? I am also named for Lord of the Rings and don't often hear of others with my name/a name along the same lines!


----------



## drinkcoco (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh, and I love, love, love Ralph, but it would be tragically mispronounced most of the time, and I just don't like the spelling 'Rafe'. Sigh.

Could you spell it Raif? Or Raiph? (But that would be read as Ralph probably.)


----------



## LeslieintheKeys (Dec 4, 2007)

I love the name Calliope for a girl that someone posted earlier. Delilah and Ruby are favorites of mine too.

Our DD is Sable Rose and her older brother is Colby. However, what I really wanted to name our daughter was Jezebel. Our families revolted. I told them that I thought it was high time that civilization got over their 2,000 year old prejudice of the name Jezebel. I was vastly outnumbered and succumbed to letting the name go.

One of the boy names we considered was Jet.


----------



## LeslieintheKeys (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RosieL*
> 
> We're thinking about Odin. Norse god, father of thor, etc. I'm not sure if we could do it. It seems almost pretentious to name my kid a god?


I have a friend whose family of 4 (mom, dad, and 2 kids) are ALL named after mythological characters. Go for it!


----------



## LeslieintheKeys (Dec 4, 2007)

Vindication! Someone else liked the name Jezebel too! So glad to hear it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indignantgirl*
> 
> Heh. Them Bible-writers loved blaming the womenfolk, didn't they? I love the name Delilah.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vancouver Mommy*
> 
> I liked Delilah and Jezebel. DH thought that might be asking for trouble.


----------



## annie52 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ohhhh.... I LOVE the name True!


----------



## mary e (Sep 27, 2007)

I wanted to use Obediah, but my husband didn't let me! Just as well...My grandchildren have unique names, but I'll let my kids write their own posts.


----------



## sailorscout (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't think the name Violet is weird, I thought it was common, it's my first pick either Violet alone or Ava-Violet. My other name that has been on my mind forever is Foxly or Foxlynn and also Salem for a little lady. 

Jasper or Oscar for a boy.


----------



## Abvnx (Jun 10, 2010)

Not pregnant yet, but I *love* baby name talk.

I loved Amelia Sage for a girl, but our last name begins with an S. It would be just plain evil to give a kid those initials.

Wren, like the little bird is just beautiful. But there was a cartoon on TV when I was a kid called Ren and Stimpy. It was a gross-out type of show. I actually found the show nauseating as a kid and wouldn't watch it. I can't hear the name Wren without picturing that show. So Wren is out.


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LorienEllen*
> 
> Do you mind sharing your oldest's name? I am also named for Lord of the Rings and don't often hear of others with my name/a name along the same lines!


Not at all! Her name is Arwen.







The youngest is also named for an Elven princess, just from another set of books: Arya (from the Inheritance Cycle)
What's your name, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## sdia (Apr 14, 2008)

Darwin -- either for a boy or a girl. Was and still is my choice, but my husband overruled me. I've seen Derwyn for a girl before, but like the very obvious allusions to Charles D. My husband thought this was too blunt not a fari burden to name someone after a dead great person who inspired strong feelings.


----------



## kgbubble (Apr 17, 2009)

We pretty much used our "too chicken" names! We used both Plum, and Reverie as middles and then we took to pretty underused first names, too. Still, there are more I might consider if not for husband: Billow, Ritajoy, Garden, Theodosia, Artemis, Gardenia, Opal, Zinnia (Ziza). Some he'd use if not for my objections: Kiko, Coco (Kiko was my own nickname growing up, and I like Coco, but just don't want to use it.) I think even the names we discarded for both girls are fairly odd: Umi, Maple, Mabel, Edie, Reve, Delphine, Verbena. I digress.

I actually write a baby name blog about the more unusual names, like many of the ones listed here!

It's called Marginamia; it helps me continue to name things... besides my own children!



> marginamia
> I'm a champion for the unusual, but I also love classics like Jane and Oscar! Off I go, before I type endlessly!


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starling&diesel*
> 
> Solace, for a boy. "Sol," for short.
> 
> ...


Solace is the name of my youngest son. My oldest son is named Francis (it means "free")

I also like Solstice, Melody, Madison, Saffron, Bertrand....and a few others that have momentarily left my brain. : )


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mizelenius*
> 
> Not going to post the name yet 'til the baby is born since I think I have some IRL lurkers,
> 
> ...


Ok, you've really piqued my curiosity now. I will have to check your posts around Dec. 25th


----------



## Psmythe (Aug 9, 2011)

Our son's middle name is Rocket, we chickened out of using it as a first name.

We're expecting another boy and we're kicking around Ulysses with some sort of more normal middle, or a normal first with Luck for a middle.

One of our problems is that we don't want to reuse a current family member's name

which rules out approximately 200+ names just of people I'm close to.

Since my side is so big I keep vetoing names my husband suggests because I've got a cousin with that name,

or my cousin just married someone with that name... etc...

We keep getting stuck on names we love, but don't like the short version of. I've seen a couple of posts about that so far.

Almon was my grandfather's name, but I'm not crazy about 'Al,' and just because we wouldn't use it doesn't mean other people wouldn't slap it on there.

Girls names my husband vetoed:

Albertine

Tallulah

Io (eye-oh)

Not because they're too far out, but because he didn't like the flow.


----------



## EskimoDoll (Jul 24, 2005)

When I was in high school, there was a girl named Jennifer ("Jenn"), but I found out her real name was Guinevere.

When I was pregnant with DD3, hubby wanted to name her Gertrude Temperance. Gertrude so that we could call her either Gertie or Trudy and Temperance after his grandmother's middle name. I nixed both. I told him Temperance was a noun, not a name. We also considered the name Ashlyn but hubby said it sounded like a stripper's name. I threw out the name Saoirse (pronounced Seer-shuh) but hubby nixed it.

On a different note, I've noticed that the younger the mother is (teens, especially), the more unusual or unique the name is. For example, my sister-in-law had her first child when she was just 16. She named her Chalease Cirstyann. Totally made up the first name. "CC" (as we call her) also became a very young mother and named her first daughter Tamiyah, also an invented spelling. She named her second one Aaliyah. When I was a teen, I thought of naming a future daughter Persephone.

A woman at my daughter's school has six girls and gave the last five odd names--Sparrow, Dreamer and Legend are the three that I can remember.

I used to work with a woman named Echo. She named her daughter Harper.


----------



## LorienEllen (Feb 19, 2010)

Oooh Arwen is a beautiful choice! My name is Lorien. Arwen is wonderful because it's not similar to other names (Lauren, Lori-Ann) so people won't constantly be calling her the wrong thing, hopefully! 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> Not at all! Her name is Arwen.
> 
> ...


----------



## crabbyowl (May 6, 2008)

Another one I really like is Damaris. It's a Biblical name; she was converted by Paul in the Acts of the Apostles and became a church leader along with her husband.


----------



## xtb (Sep 23, 2009)

My oldest daughter's name is Lyric  She likes to sing about liking her name, so it seems to be appropriate 

For DD2 my husband lobbied hard for the name Vesper--we had a long list of names that would raise eyebrows: Pascale, Xaria, Skylar, Aubrielle, Deveney, Kyrie, Aria, Persephone, Cadenza, Ember... we had a very long list (there were also several more common names).

Story is the name that 'won.' I worried about "Story" being a bit out-there for a name, but responses so far have been positive. The girls both have very traditional middle names that they can fall back on if they think their parents gave them hippy names, lol.


----------



## barefootmama883 (Aug 23, 2011)

I love the name Juniper but DP hates it. He thinks it's too out there. I don't see how it's any different than Heather or Rosemary and those are okay with him.

For a boy I like Wyler and Fisher. He just rolls his eyes at me. Lol


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LorienEllen*
> 
> Oooh Arwen is a beautiful choice! My name is Lorien. Arwen is wonderful because it's not similar to other names (Lauren, Lori-Ann) so people won't constantly be calling her the wrong thing, hopefully!


I think Lorien is beautiful as well! Not to mention the fact that Lothlorien is my favorite area in the LotR, with the Shire as a close second.

Funny story about mispronouncing Arwen:

There was this little old (and slightly senile) lady a few years ago whom I encountered often with her son, when I made a Dunkin run with (then) baby Arwen. Once when I was leaving after a bit of chitchat, the old lady waved to the baby and said:"Bye Irwin!"

Son:"It's Arwen, ma."

Ma:"Bye Owen!"

DH and I still laugh when we talk about that.


----------



## KoalaBear (Apr 29, 2010)

My last name is "Way," so we've had a lot of discussions about names that don't go with "Way." For example, we could never name a son "Noah" (no way!) or a daughter "Heidi" (hide-a-way) or "Rosa" (I end up with pictures of a baby girl floating up into the sky).


----------



## MamaCallie (Apr 4, 2011)

We liked the name Mathilde (a decidedly different spelling and pronunciation from Matilda, which we weren't keen on), but knew that expecting people to pronounce it the way we intended was ridiculous. We also liked Isolde, but ran into the pronunciation issue again. The name we liked for a boy (and may still use someday) is Linus, though initially I thought only of the Peanuts character. I was worried about the association with weakness (a security blanket) but my husband convinced me that Linus was a badass who stood up for the real meaning of Christmas - that won me over! We ended up going with a gender-bending name for our baby girl: Elliott. We didn't tell people in advance because of fear of disapproving responses, but most people love it! (We confuse a number of people, though: "Elliott for a girl?!" or "Oh, but you'll call her Ellie, right??")


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

I love names that are things. My second daughter's name is Autumn and both girls have flower middle names. I think if we have more girls we will continue that trend and next on the list is probably Heather or Lavender, as long as we don't have so many girls that we have to resort to Chrysanthemum or Rhododendron. I guess flower names are sort of "hippyish" but I just think they're cool. I love tree names for boys (Ash, Cedar).

I have to say that my favorite girl name is one I'll never be able to use: Hermione. I think it's a beautiful name, and I am actually pretty pissed that it is so closely associated with Harry Potter that it is probably the only place people hear it so that makes it off-limits (not to me, but to DH). One of my favorite boy names is Arthur but DH thinks it's "lame." Artie is by far my favorite nickname. Another one that DH has vetoed is Cedric, which is probably my top boy name. He said it is "too urban." Which is a nice way of saying it's a "black person name" and I've told him flat out that he's just a closet-racist and needs to open his mind to it but he's pretty against it. The only person he knows named Cedric is "Cedric the Entertainer." I personally don't care where I heard the name as long as I like the way it sounds or the meaning, but DH is someone who will not use a name if there was one annoying kid he knew in grade school with it even if he likes it.

DH is working towards being a perfumer and I think he'd secretly like to use names like Chypre and Vetiver. I will veto those.


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

This thread reminds me.. I had a college chemistry professor that had a lot of kids (like 12 at last count) and many girls. He gave them all chemistry related names. It started out fairly innocently with names like "Marie" and "Neils" but, unfortunately, there are not a lot of famous female chemists and he ran out of girl names fast and his poor girls ended up with names like, "Aldehyde" and "Methyl."

So the moral of the story is: It's fun to start a trend but don't continue it if there are no good names left! Let it go!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> Almon was my grandfather's name, but I'm not crazy about 'Al,' and just because we wouldn't use it doesn't mean other people wouldn't slap it on there.


Mm, I rejected Alden for DS for the same reason. Al always reminds me of Home Improvement (and I've hardly even seen the show!). I found lots of lovely, vaguely Arthurian, Old English "Al-" names, but couldn't get over the nickname thing.


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

We had a family friend named Al we once visited a zoo with and we teased him that the sound peacocks makes sounds like "Hey, Al! Hey, Al!" Whenever I hear the name Al, it reminds me of peacocks. But I think peacocks are pretty cool so it doesn't bother me so much.

It's funny how we get caught up in associations and then refuse to use a name. I mean everyone knows someone that had a pet that was called a name you really like and then you can't use it because you don't want to name a kid after your friend's pets. Then, at the same time we also don't want to use names we've never heard before. It narrows our choices down significantly, doesn't it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> Mm, I rejected Alden for DS for the same reason. Al always reminds me of Home Improvement (and I've hardly even seen the show!). I found lots of lovely, vaguely Arthurian, Old English "Al-" names, but couldn't get over the nickname thing.


----------



## drinkcoco (Mar 9, 2011)

Can't confirm this for sure, but I heard of a family who named their baby (girl I think) Meconium because they thought it sounded nice (even though they knew the meaning).


----------



## Rainey Daye (Apr 30, 2010)

Our current fave boy name is Nikolas Parker (and we'd call him Parker) and some friends of ours tease us about that since they have a dog named Parker, saying that we are gonna name our (future) kid after their dog!!

One of our two fave girl names is Bailey Rae and we know two "problems" with that.

1. Some friends of ours named their dog Bailey

2. The association with Corinne Bailey Rae (but I picked that name out way back in 2002 *four years* before CBR ever came out with her debut album and I picked it in honor of my grandfather whose middle name was Bailey).

Guess we're just gonna have to hope the next one's a girl and use our other girl name: Penelope Sage!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holothuroidea*
> 
> It's funny how we get caught up in associations and then refuse to use a name. I mean everyone knows someone that had a pet that was called a name you really like and then you can't use it because you don't want to name a kid after your friend's pets. Then, at the same time we also don't want to use names we've never heard before. It narrows our choices down significantly, doesn't it?


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

OMG My mom's cat's name is Penelope. I am totally not kidding.









Please don't let this stop you from using the name, it's a beautiful name. She's a really nice cat.









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *texanromaniac*
> 
> Our current fave boy name is Nikolas Parker (and we'd call him Parker) and some friends of ours tease us about that since they have a dog named Parker, saying that we are gonna name our (future) kid after their dog!!
> 
> ...


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

LOVE the name Penelope Sage! Gorgeous!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texanromaniac*
> 
> Our current fave boy name is Nikolas Parker (and we'd call him Parker) and some friends of ours tease us about that since they have a dog named Parker, saying that we are gonna name our (future) kid after their dog!!
> 
> ...


----------



## kaypea (Mar 15, 2011)

Linus is my new favourite/risky boys name - my husband was big into Peanuts as a kid/teenager, and big into Linux as an adult so he's on board with Linus, but it also always makes me think "sinus" every time, and I also think about Benjamin Linus from Lost. But I still like it, so it's on the maybe list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MamaCallie*
> 
> We liked the name Mathilde (a decidedly different spelling and pronunciation from Matilda, which we weren't keen on), but knew that expecting people to pronounce it the way we intended was ridiculous. We also liked Isolde, but ran into the pronunciation issue again. The name we liked for a boy (and may still use someday) is Linus, though initially I thought only of the Peanuts character. I was worried about the association with weakness (a security blanket) but my husband convinced me that Linus was a badass who stood up for the real meaning of Christmas - that won me over! We ended up going with a gender-bending name for our baby girl: Elliott. We didn't tell people in advance because of fear of disapproving responses, but most people love it! (We confuse a number of people, though: "Elliott for a girl?!" or "Oh, but you'll call her Ellie, right??")


----------



## annalou (Aug 31, 2011)

HI! I LOVE Lucius. We named our 2nd little boy Lucius Emmanuel. He is my little baby light! His older brother is Roman Gabriel.

Good luck! Harry Potter's Lucius ended up helping in the end (I think, I'm not a huge follower, just saw the movies).


----------



## sanctuary83 (Jun 12, 2011)

I really love Brautigan, after the author Richard Brautigan, but we weren't brave enough to use it this time. Maybe for the next baby's middle name... ha. We did briefly joke about naming our girl Rosasharn (spelled as one word, like they called her in GoW), but had others we liked better. I also love Charlotte (but it doesn't flow well with our last name at all) and Sparrow. Harper is beautiful to me and has the added benefit of association w/ Harper Lee, but seems pretty trendy at the moment so I don't know if I'd really use it. I'm really partial to Reuben, but as my husband and I both work in sandwich shops at the moment that's out.


----------



## sanctuary83 (Jun 12, 2011)

I also love Charlotte (but it doesn't flow well with our last name at all) and Sparrow. Harper is beautiful to me and has the added benefit of association w/ Harper Lee, but seems pretty trendy at the moment so I don't know if I'd really use it.


----------



## sanctuary83 (Jun 12, 2011)

0


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

Just for the sake of nerdiness, Lucius and his family did not help in the end but they did not fight with the Death Eaters.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *annalou*
> 
> HI! I LOVE Lucius. We named our 2nd little boy Lucius Emmanuel. He is my little baby light! His older brother is Roman Gabriel.
> 
> Good luck! Harry Potter's Lucius ended up helping in the end (I think, I'm not a huge follower, just saw the movies).


----------



## mnj77 (Dec 31, 2006)

My DD's middle name is Pascal. Sort of after the mathematician but DH really got the idea from a really bad TV show  If she had been a boy, DH really wanted Coan Maimonides. At the time my grandfather had recently passed away so I told him it would have to be Coan Stanley, but now I don't think that excuse would fly anymore.


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

When I hear Lucius I think of The Village. Not a bad thought. I really like that movie.


----------



## Paigekitten (Feb 22, 2008)

So DH is set on giving this baby the middle name Danger. Like dead-set on it. I said she can have a middle name that starts with D, but we can't find one we actually like. So then I was thinking, maybe there is another way to spell Danger, but I am not really liking anything I can come up with, or some kind of diminuitive. Dh does NOT like Danae or Danielle, which are the only two D names I like that much. My family is going to freak out if we actually name this child Eowyn Danger Robles. The name is growing on me, but I can't tell if I'm just nuts.


----------



## Logan (May 17, 2009)

I love naming my kids very unique/rare names. If I have heard, known, or seen anyone with a name that immediately puts me off. I only use names I have never ever seen anywhere before. I just can't bring myself to use the common names even though there are a few really cute old-fashioned ones I like, I like rare ones way more. I also give several middle names so they have some options if they don't like the first name. The middle names are always pretty rare too, but ones which I am certain I wouldn't ever want to use as a first name, but love all the same. And the first name has to have at least one really great nickname- this is essential because I always shorten names so I have to love the nickname as much as the name. Generally the names I like best have several nickname choices that I like. I just love names and I don't think I could ever have enough kids to use all the names I love LOL. There are just too many beautiful options out there .

Also I realized that my kids have the kind of names where they would fit-in in a LOTR kind of setting or medieval setting of some kind. They don't have names from there- just ones that would suit that kind of thing- beautiful sounding elaborate names. I didn't realize this pattern till trying to name number 3, so now I kind of want to fit any future children's names into that pattern so they all kind of suit one another. I like some really cool sounding names, and also a lot of the nature names, but neither of those types really fit in with my DD and DS's names. Im not really 'into' LOTR. I think they are very cool movies, but wouldn't say it's my thing or anything- haven't read the books or any sci-fi really TBH. But the names for places and people are so beautiful. I definitely tend to gravitate towards Gaelic, Celtic and Welsh names the most.

There is only one well-known name I really have always loved the sound of but will probably never use....LOLITA....because of the sexual nymph connotations . I did watch a bollywood movie with a character called Lalita- which is a pretty alternative. But I guess I don't love it as much. I think Lolly/Lalli/Lola are such cute nicknames, but no mother would want people to think of their little girl that way- or even their grown daughter! So it will probably sit on my names list never getting used. Apart from that one there are none which I wouldn't use if I loved them.

I have seen Eden mentioned heaps in this thread for girls and just wanted to say its also a boys name. I know a man Eden who is about 30, very handsome with sparkling blue eyes and dark hair and suits him perfectly! Really beautiful name!

Harper (girl) + Griffin (boy) are names I have really liked for a long time but never wanted to use myself, but they are popular nowadays. Hermione is also really nice sounding, but not into Harry Potter at all  Someone mentioned Theodin up thread as well and I thought it was cool when pronounced Thee-odin, but even more awesome as Thay-odin! Have to fight the urge to add it to my name list LOL. And Theo is a really cute nickname too. You should definitely go for it! The world has enough William's and Matthews!


----------



## Logan (May 17, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paigekitten*
> 
> So DH is set on giving this baby the middle name Danger. Like dead-set on it. I said she can have a middle name that starts with D, but we can't find one we actually like. So then I was thinking, maybe there is another way to spell Danger, but I am not really liking anything I can come up with, or some kind of diminuitive. Dh does NOT like Danae or Danielle, which are the only two D names I like that much. My family is going to freak out if we actually name this child Eowyn Danger Robles. The name is growing on me, but I can't tell if I'm just nuts.


Danger is so cute for a girl!


----------



## Chaika (Jan 30, 2011)

I really like the Danger as a middle name idea!

My husband is Russian and I love Russian theater and before we knew our baby's gender, I wanted to use the name Vassilissa which is used in one of my favorite plays, but my husband vetoed it.


----------



## mylilmonkeys (Oct 15, 2010)

The one name I'm stuck on but haven't had the guts to use is Philomena. Love the meaning, the sound, the saint's story and "Mena" as a nn. Dh doesn't object but I can't quite bring myself to do it. I'm also slightly concerned that the nn "Mena" may turn into "Meanie", ya know? We have previously chosen Annakin for a boy who turned out to be a girl (before the new trilogy of SW films, specifically after the son of Han and Leia in the books....yeah THAT nerdy). One of my boys would have been Willamina, which somehow didn't seem as out there as Philomena because Wilhelmina was my Grandma's name.

I also really love Cecilia, but it doesn't work at all with our last name, which starts with "S" and has an "L" in it as well. I'm considering Felicity, which has the same softness but doesn't sound like a snake hissing when you say it with our last name. LOL

I've also found myself considering Ruby and Poppy, but all our kids have traditional, old-fashioned under used names, so they wouldn't really fit. Maybe for middle names. I did name some Fable babies these names. LOL

I love Philippa and Pippa, too but those are going to become so popular for Princess Kate's sister. I may go for it anyway. Dh and I both feel that this one is a boy this time, so all these girl names are probably moot. I still love the name we chose if one of our twins was a boy, so we'll probably go with that and use my late FIL's name for middle. Oh, but if we have twin boys, I'm considering putting Colin/Collin/Collen on my list, from The Secret Garden.


----------



## lakeruby (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukedwifey*
> 
> River is not a new name. It's very old. I have a great-great uncle named Forest River Fields! That was in the 1800s. I don't see anything wrong with using it at all. I find it a very strong masculine name so I actually think it work great on a boy/man.


Oooh, I love that! My (future, potential) child's last name will be Fields and I've been fretting a bit over that last name, because most of my favorite kids names are nature-y like Juniper, Cedar, Lily, Cedarose, Ginger, etc and I feel like it might be a bit "much." But if someone in the 1800s could do it, so can I! Also, and this one is just NOT going to happen, I loooove the name Smith for a boy (mom's maiden name, dh's dad's middle name) but Smith Fields? NO WAY. It's that awful ham company that has all thier pig production facilities in south america where they have lax (or no?) animal cruelty laws. Super sad face here!!!


----------



## lakeruby (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaika*
> 
> I really like the Danger as a middle name idea!
> 
> My husband is Russian and I love Russian theater and before we knew our baby's gender, I wanted to use the name Vassilissa which is used in one of my favorite plays, but my husband vetoed it.


I like Vasilisa! It's from that Russian fairy tale about Baba Yaga, right? Love that story.


----------



## jpaigeadams (Mar 4, 2007)

This is the best thread ever! I've been reading over several days - so entertaining and time-sucking! I'm also not pregnant, but just love baby names. We have an Ozzy and a Marley. So we're kind of out there. A little bit.

Some of our too chicken names:

Persephone, Echo, Rumi, Texas (my home state; Tex is SUCH a cute nn!), Sheherazade (loved the nn Shera, but everyone would mispronounce it She-Ra!), Bathsheba (nn Bash, heard nn in a movie with Cate Blanchett).

Love love love Persophone, nn Persi, but my oldest, 2 at the time, said it in a very awful way (female anatomy) so that I just couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------



## ashjaygrandma (Aug 31, 2011)

The first thing I was going to name my second son was Allan Spencer and our last name begins with S. Fortunately, I realized that his initials would have been A.S.S.! I decided on Allan Kimball, which was the last name of someone I really admired, who had recently passed away. A.K.S. is better. My granddaughter now has the same initials.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> Can't confirm this for sure, but I heard of a family who named their baby (girl I think) Meconium because they thought it sounded nice (even though they knew the meaning).


Sounds like a Roman general.

Quote:


> Also I realized that my kids have the kind of names where they would fit-in in a LOTR kind of setting or medieval setting of some kind. They don't have names from there- just ones that would suit that kind of thing- beautiful sounding elaborate names. I didn't realize this pattern till trying to name number 3, so now I kind of want to fit any future children's names into that pattern so they all kind of suit one another. I like some really cool sounding names, and also a lot of the nature names, but neither of those types really fit in with my DD and DS's names. Im not really 'into' LOTR. I think they are very cool movies, but wouldn't say it's my thing or anything- haven't read the books or any sci-fi really TBH. But the names for places and people are so beautiful. I definitely tend to gravitate towards Gaelic, Celtic and Welsh names the most.


Heh. My kids have semi-intentionally LOTRy names too. Not flowery Elvish ones, though - ore like hobbity ones. In fact, a few weeks after I named DD Rowan I checked the Appendices and found out that one of Sam's female ancestors was called Rowan. DS is Miles, who, now I come to think of it, might have been a Proudfoot... *checks* No, wait, that was a guy who worked on Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban. Heh. Awesome. Anyway, Miles seems like it could have been a hobbit. There was a Milo in there somewhere...

Anyway, it's not so much that I deliberately went for a LOTR vibe; I just like the English, cosy, homely sort of names, and I'm a big Tolkien fan, so it just happened. I like the way Rowan and Miles go together, but if we ever have a third child I have no idea what we'll name it. Once you get locked into a pattern...

I do like Rose, and like but would probably wimp out on Merry and Pippin.


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logan*
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> ...


There's a little girl at the school I work at named Lolly. I've only heard it said, so I'm not sure of the spelling or if it's short for anything. They call her Lollipop though, and I think it's adorable. We also have a Lola. 

And, I know a lady who recently had a baby boy and named him Eden. I had never heard it for a boy before, but it's nice.


----------



## Alphaghetti (May 26, 2005)

LOVE the name Velouria for a girl as I am a huge Pixies fan, but dh would have none of it.

Not many of the names I loved seem all that weird to me, but dh said that he should just buy me "The Great Big Book of Hippie Names" and be done with it....hehe what can I say?

Others I loved but couldn't use:

GIRL

Shilo (dd1 was very nearly Shilo, but everyone kept telling us that it was a dog's name and it put dh off - this was WELL before Brangelina (1999)

Haven

Noa

Vega

Jericha

Azura

BOY

Paxton (always loved this name, and suggested it every pregnancy! - again w the Brangelina as I woulda called him Pax, and again pre-them)

Theodore

Eli

Leo

Silas

Thaddeus

Our kids ended up being named Autumn, Maia Jaye and Jude


----------



## mylilmonkeys (Oct 15, 2010)

Ah, Leo is another name I love, but my sister has a Leah, and our husbands already share a name, so how much confusion can our families take?


----------



## Bridportmom (Apr 8, 2008)

I have read some of the comments and I know kids or relatives that have a lot of these names. I have cousins named Rupert, Linnea, Sapphire, Gisele, Peony, Rowan and Hawthorne. A nephew Roman and know a Haven (boy) Orien, Eden, Elsie, Griffin, Calliope and Electra. Other more unusual ones that of kids I know but haven't read on here (but could easily have been mentioned) are Franco, Marco, Isadore (boy) Emmanuel (boy). I have two girls Mirabelle and Adalaide and am done with kids, still love the names Seraphina, Emillianna, Clementine, Dashel (Dash), Beatrix and Hazel. I have a very common name and grew up always wanting a more unusual name so I gave them to my kids.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

Thanking about #3.... My two daughters are Rainey and Breeze- so I am not chicken at all....

For #3 on my list right now for a boy are: Journey Cray or River Cray (My nickname from my husband is Crayon (hence the user name!) so I have always wanted to use Cray as the middle name).

For a girl: Blaze or Beryl (no middle names thought of)


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

I love Breeze and Journey, but I especially love Beryl.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayon*
> 
> Thanking about #3.... My two daughters are Rainey and Breeze- so I am not chicken at all....
> 
> ...


----------



## Logan (May 17, 2009)

Can I be a total dork and say I also LOVE the names of the Tinkerbell movie fairies- Iridessa, Videa, Rosetta, Silvermist and Fawn haha. But would never use them.


----------



## lizzie (Dec 5, 2001)

I'm WAY late in this game, and not sure if "Tiramisu" has been mentioned, (not reading through 444 posts tonight to find out, either!  ) but I've always thought it would be loveiy for a girl! Adorable for a kid with some possible adult nicknames. Plus being my favorite dessert! But I just had who is likely my last little love, and while it took us a couple of weeks to work out her full name, I just couldn't get "Tiramisu" into the mix! Lol...

I did get a little out of my comfort zone with a hyphenated first name I thought I'd never use, and am really happy I did. It just fits her so perfectly!


----------



## Czarena (Nov 15, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> What a fun thread!!
> 
> ...


weird, my friend just had a baby girl and gave the middle name Calliope

and my 2nd son is Stryder - Aragorn's other name for you non-LOTR fans 

I don't exactly hold back on names hehe, I have Styder, Morpheus and the new one is Zelda or Lando


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

I love the name Ianto (yahn-toe) but have a guinea pig with that name. My suspicion is that I would never hear the end of it if my family and friends found out I'd named my human child after one of my guinea pigs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texanromaniac*
> 
> Our current fave boy name is Nikolas Parker (and we'd call him Parker) and some friends of ours tease us about that since they have a dog named Parker, saying that we are gonna name our (future) kid after their dog!!


----------



## CarsonBookworm (Sep 25, 2006)

Hannelore and Avigail. I would love to use those for a daughter, but they are really too much for anyone to pronounce correctly in this country.

I took a chance with my daughter's name, and I've just let people use the "English" pronunciation to save us all a lot of grief.

My exH's mother still pronounces it correctly: I love her for that.


----------



## earlyworm (Dec 17, 2010)

For a girl, I like Lava. I had a 4x great grandma with that name, and I think it is so awesome! But I would be scared to use it. My husband swears though that if we ever have a girl, he wants to use it!

For a boy, I like Shannon and Ashley. Alas, they are generally girl names now.


----------



## Beverly (May 7, 2002)

Oh, I love Ianto, too! If my last baby had been a boy, it was high up on my list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldandsleepy*
> 
> I love the name Ianto (yahn-toe) but have a guinea pig with that name. My suspicion is that I would never hear the end of it if my family and friends found out I'd named my human child after one of my guinea pigs.


----------



## jpaigeadams (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, I also chickened out on using my grandfather's name, Gusse Lavelle. I thought LaVelle would have been great for a girl, and I could've called her Lovie, which I also love. I also love Dovie.


----------



## Chaika (Jan 30, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakeruby*
> 
> I like Vasilisa! It's from that Russian fairy tale about Baba Yaga, right? Love that story.


It's also a character in the play "The Lower Depths"







She is not a nice character, but I still love the name.


----------



## Snowflower (Dec 19, 2007)

FUN FUN FUN!

I am not to chicken to name my daughter <<<< Snowflower, cuz we did! (Although she doesn't 'go' by that name.) buttttt...... my bff is waaaay more daring than I. #1 = Pirate ( and his last name starts w an O'___ ) # 2 Huxley Rosco (ok, loove it, would do it.) #3 Onyx Sequoia If she has a girl ever it will prob be Lavender. She is brave.

Other names my friends used that I dig but couldn't do...

boys

Castle

Griffin

Dashel

Dov

Indy

Dude (sorry, but not cool...)

Girls

Sativa

Tallulah

Arawon (LOTR)

Tyne

Posy (the flower) (fits her soooo perfectly!)

Memory

Big fan of the unusual names... Lookin for the perfect boy name now, soooo... lovin this thread! Husband LOVES Huckleberry.... I only think of Huck Finn... O'well.


----------



## Abvnx (Jun 10, 2010)

Glad to see I'm not the only LOTR nerd here







! DH and I love Roac from The Hobbit and might even use it as a middle name. It seems kinda out there but I guess only the hardcore Hobbit/LOTR geeks would recognize it. I don't feel like such a weirdo for liking Tolkien names







.

Love this thread.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

When my youngest daughter was born I really wanted to name her Paisley- but DH said NO! But honestly, although Breeze is a perfect name for her- if you look at her and think "Paisley" it woudl have totally fit her too!

My great grandmas name was Golden, I have tried to use that too- DH says- no...


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Blythe for a girl. Fortunately I didn't have to decide, with two boys.


----------



## nukedwifey (Sep 22, 2008)

I went to school with a girl named Stori. I never thought it weird. Maybe I'm clueless though because I never really think about things like this. When someone tells me what their name is I never really give it a second thought it's just their name to me. It honestly never occurred to me that her name is the same as story. oh well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtb*
> 
> My oldest daughter's name is Lyric  She likes to sing about liking her name, so it seems to be appropriate
> 
> ...


----------



## nukedwifey (Sep 22, 2008)

My Dh is from Cuba. He grew up with a boy named Danger only it was pronounced more like dan-hair. The 'a' is short and in Spanish 'g' is pronounced like 'h'. I think it sounds so much nicer pronounced like that. I don't know how you could get it pronounced right in English though without altering the spelling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paigekitten*
> 
> So DH is set on giving this baby the middle name Danger. Like dead-set on it. I said she can have a middle name that starts with D, but we can't find one we actually like. So then I was thinking, maybe there is another way to spell Danger, but I am not really liking anything I can come up with, or some kind of diminuitive. Dh does NOT like Danae or Danielle, which are the only two D names I like that much. My family is going to freak out if we actually name this child Eowyn Danger Robles. The name is growing on me, but I can't tell if I'm just nuts.


----------



## nukedwifey (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earlyworm*
> 
> For a girl, I like Lava. I had a 4x great grandma with that name, and I think it is so awesome! But I would be scared to use it. My husband swears though that if we ever have a girl, he wants to use it!
> 
> For a boy, I like Shannon and Ashley. Alas, they are generally girl names now.


I know a Shannon and an Ashley. Both guys. I love Ashley because of Gone with the Wind. "oh, Ashley, Ashley." Shannon has said that he has been asked by young cashiers, etc when using his credit cards to see ID because they thought he was using stolen cards because "that's a girl's name." His reply is usually "not in Ireland" where he is very obviously from.


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukedwifey*
> 
> I went to school with a girl named Stori. I never thought it weird. Maybe I'm clueless though because I never really think about things like this. When someone tells me what their name is I never really give it a second thought it's just their name to me. It honestly never occurred to me that her name is the same as story. oh well.


I went to school with a Stori (Story, Storey? Can't remember) as well. While the connection with the word story was definitely there for me, I liked her name. In fact, it's now on my mental list for consideration if we have another.


----------



## kylie1 (Sep 2, 2011)

For my DD1, I really wanted to call her Lyric, like many others here...My then-DH was not as willing.







He wanted to call her Stephanie, but I thought that was too plain. DD1 ended up being called Hermia after the Midsummer Night's Dream character.

DD2 quite nearly ended up being called River...we both agreed on the name, but when we saw her we both agreed that she was most definitely NOT a River! DD2 is now called Mackenzie.

My DSD's birth name is Tyson, but she wants to rename herself now...Some of her ideas are pretty crazy! She's currently trying to decide between Andromedra and Aurora. I don't want to be the one to break it to her that me and DH hate both those names.


----------



## Shell29 (Sep 2, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jul511riv*
> 
> I've always loved the name Melia for a girl (M'leah), but so far my dh hates it. And I would totally do B'lana but probably spell it Belana or somesuch. I also don't think dh would go for that.


My daughters name is Malia (Ma-leah) my mom was born and raised in Hawaii and it's a fairly common hawaiian name, it's also my middle name and I always said if I had a girl, that would be her name.

Names I loved (and still do, for a boy) are Ryder, Cash and Phoenix, but they've all been veto'ed.

My son's name is Hayden, I found naming a boy to be hard. We have no idea (yet) the sex of baby # 3, but if it's a girl, it will be Elena (E-lane-a) and so far our top boy name is Mason, but given how picky we seem to be with boys names that could change by March.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

I knew a male Shannon in school. His brother was named Kelsey.


----------



## linnea27 (Sep 5, 2011)

Astrid. Love the name- my husband assures me that kids will turn it into ass-tread, like Skidmark.

Anakin. Nixed for Star Wars. But we'll use Annika for a girl.

Sixten. It's a Scandinavian name, pronounced Sice-tin. But six-ten just looks so weird and my kid would always be teaching people how to say it.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

OK I probably know you IRL because I recognize both of those.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGG*
> 
> Our local strip club carries the same name. If you recognize the adult store name above we are probably neighbors.


----------



## sere (Jul 3, 2011)

For a girl I love Ophelia. I admit that with our last name some teasing would occur if we used it as a first name, but DH veto'd it as a middle name even. I also love Luna, but I'm too chicken to do that, too.

For a boy I like Alastair, Leopold, and Maximum. Never going to get the opportunity to use them, though.


----------



## Psmythe (Aug 9, 2011)

I had an uncle named Leopold. We called him Poly (pole-ee)! He was very manly.


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erigeron*
> 
> I knew a male Shannon in school. His brother was named Kelsey.


I went to school with a male Shannon, too.

Every time someone posts about going to school with someone with an unusual name that corresponds with someone I went to school with, I wonder if we went to school together  I don't think my male Shannon had a brother named Kelsey, though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linnea27*
> 
> Astrid. Love the name- my husband assures me that kids will turn it into ass-tread, like Skidmark.
> 
> ...


I have an Astrid, and ass nicknames were my biggest hesitation about choosing it. Annika was discussed for DD3, but DH doesn't like it.


----------



## vivica2 (Mar 19, 2010)

iv always wanted to name my son Ender, after the Orson Scott Card series. i SWOON over that name! think i can convince DH?







he might go for Valentine.

we have a Dae (pronounced Day) its Korean. i also super love japanese names, Rayko, Hiro, etc.... but dh is Korean and he doesn't want to be too Asian.









vira, delilah, Lillyanna, and Rosalee are front runners right now, along with Oliver, Ender and Oden.


----------



## BeanSprout Mama (Mar 4, 2004)

We tossed around Dexter and Lumen for this baby, both from the TV show Dexter. I also really like Clementine for a girl, but DH vetoed it.


----------



## elspethpaisley (Sep 1, 2011)

I love this thread! Not pregnant yet, but I really want to name a girl Hazel. And I'm partial to Dandelion for a boy, but my partner has already vetoed that one. She's more into traditional names and passing on family names, and I'm more into the old-fashioned/hippie-nature names. The problem with hippie-nature names is a *lot* of them are associated with people we already know.


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

I went to school with a boy Shannon and with an Astrid as a kid. I do remember boy Shannon getting some hassle about his name, but I can't remember Astrid ever getting "ass-tread" or any other name related teasing...

The thing about name teasing is I think kids can think up something for ANY name if they're so inclined. I (probably) wouldn't let that be the ONLY reason I wouldn't pick a name.

I love the name Indigo (nn Indy) but named my older son Grey. Don't think I am bold enough to have TWO color names in the family.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I like Astrid!

But I always think of Michael from The Office... when he read it, he mixed up the I and R, so he thought it was pronounced "Ass Turd".


----------



## inertia (Dec 28, 2009)

I am going traditional with a boy name for my first son (I am not finding out the sex, though). I'll name him after dad, HAROLD. Which I feel is such an endearing, fatherly name. I saw the name Hawthorne on here, and while I never thought about it, I do like that a lot! I also like the name Zbigniew for a boy..... and I will do it for future sons.

DD's name is Zora Kiryn. Kiryn? We phonetically crafted it in the recovery room. I wanted "yn" and he wanted "K" My mom's name is Corrine so I guess we were drawing a bit on family names for inspiration. Kiryn means dark-haired one, and DD is blonde, but who cares!

The name Zora drifted into my head around 5 months pregnant, my co-worker told me minutes later that it was indeed a real name, her middle name, in fact. And she loved it. It meant "Beauty of Dawn". DD was born precisely at sunrise, so it was perfect!

The name Oxana came to me recently, the same way Zora did. So if this new child is a girl, and her face speaks "not of this world" her name will be Oxana! Middle name? maybe I'll just make one up again!

*For boy: Zbigniew, Reed, Charming, Mordecai, Xerxes, Kralj (name of a street nearby that I can't stop thinking about), Hawthorne, (LOVE tree names: Hanley, Holt, Aspen, Alder, Cedar, Birch)*

*Girls: Oxana, Luna, Aurora, Cheyenne, (Also tree names!: Acacia, Willow, Ilana, Matsuko, Sequoia)*


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertia*
> 
> I am going traditional with a boy name for my first son (I am not finding out the sex, though). I'll name him after dad, HAROLD. Which I feel is such an endearing, fatherly name. I saw the name Hawthorne on here, and while I never thought about it, I do like that a lot! I also like the name Zbigniew for a boy..... and I will do it for future sons.
> 
> ...


When I was teaching Montessori, there was a little boy named Harold. He had such a sweet old soul.  I love that name because of that boy.


----------



## 2011mama (May 23, 2011)

Jasper for a boy (only reason - besides DH not liking it - was the character in 101 Dalmatians) and for a long time Sebastian was on the list. Sebastian has moved to the actual list though and we are seriously considering it for this little one. DH is afraid it sounds like bastard and I'm afraid people will feel it sounds uppity. Those are our only hang-ups with it. One person I told we were considering it said, "What would you call him?" and she sounded disgusted. LOL. I said, "Um, Sebastian? Or maybe Seb?" Why does a name HAVE to have a nickname? Sometimes a name is more attractive to me if it does not have a nickname. I never had a nickname. I used all three syllables of my unique (at the time) name.

For a girl I like Arden and Jessamy. I guess they don't require too much courage to use, but I've never met anyone with those names. Arden I'd be afraid would get a lot of "Elizabeth Arden?" And Jessamy I'd be afraid would be mispronounced.

I know there are more but I'm quite forgetful these days! I'll edit later if I think of more.


----------



## Logan (May 17, 2009)

Sebastian is pretty common here. Lots of Seb's and even Sebby for nicknames.


----------



## wanderinblues (Aug 14, 2011)

quite a few of the names i have considered using are mentioned in here  what a great thread!

DP really wants our kids middle name to be Danger. i love it, but one of my best friends gave her boy that middle name and i just cant use it. her boy is already friends with DSD and all the kids will play together. they cant both have the same super badass middle name. plus, everyone with think we are copying her, even though DP did decide on it himself. the same family had a baby in may who they named Caius Nova - isnt that great?

does anyone else have multiple Wyatts in their area? i love that name but ive met like three in as many years.

i love old timey sounding names and some nature names. i so badly want to name a boy Rueben and have for ages. i am very stuck on that name. DP may take some convincing.

keep them coming! i will try to think of some names that i actually wouldnt use, but im pretty brave that way and i want my kids to have unusual names.


----------



## armidasawan (Aug 7, 2010)

I have lots of boy names that I love and would give to any boys when I have 'em (haven't had children yet, but plan on conceiving soon). These include Omar, Sebastian, Mijael, Esteban (which is actually my nephew's name, so I can't use it now). But I can't really think of any girl names that I would dare give to a baby girl. We're multi-cultural or racial or something (he's Egyptian, I'm Mexican).

I like a lot of anglo names for girls (Emma, Heather to name a couple), but don't want my child to have to deal with an anglo name when he/she looks not anglo at all. I also like strong, almost masculine names, like Ramona, and Roberta, but I really don't like their Spanish pronounciation which would be a problem since my family is Spanish speaking. I like the name Abigail but feel it's almost too feminine. The name that I keep reverting to is Oneida, but I don't know if I'd be daring enough to use it.


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

Arden makes me think of As You Like It, which is my favorite Shakespeare piece. I love it, I've actually considered Touchstone just because it's so clever.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2011mama*
> For a girl I like Arden and Jessamy. I guess they don't require too much courage to use, but I've never met anyone with those names. Arden I'd be afraid would get a lot of "Elizabeth Arden?" And Jessamy I'd be afraid would be mispronounced.


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lula's Mom*
> 
> I like Astrid!
> 
> But I always think of Michael from The Office... when he read it, he mixed up the I and R, so he thought it was pronounced "Ass Turd".


If I had known that episode was going to happen, I might have made a different name choice.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> I said, "Um, Sebastian? Or maybe Seb?" Why does a name HAVE to have a nickname?


It doesn't, but just for the record, I recently heard of a kid called Bastian. Presumably short for Sebastian. Not sure I'm that keen on it, but it does exist.

I always wondered if the name Dwight went up or down in popularity after The Office came out.


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

I've also heard Bas (baz) used as a nickname for Sebastian.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lactatinggirl*
> 
> >Our daughter is Dea (dee-ah) and I love that no one has ever heard of her name before. Sometimes they try to pronounce it Dee, but it's easily corrected. Really, who would think the A is silent?


Well, Ive never heard that name before and I would assume it's pronounced Dee because Bea isnt usually pronounced bee-ah.

Im going through this thread all over again searching for awesome boy names that DH can turn down


----------



## juniper_mama (Jul 30, 2010)

Great thread!

DS1 is named *Riker* and he was 21 days old before we agreed on that after abandoning our previously shortlisted names. DH really wanted to call him *Romulus* but I just couldn't do it. Riker is apparently a Dutch surname form of *Richard* and we like the surname trend (and aren't unhappy with the Star Trek reference either). His belly name was *Optimus*.

DS2 is due in 18 days (!) and we're really struggling to come up with an equally interesting and strong name to match Riker. We've had a girls name picked out for about six years and find boys names so much more difficult! Well, agreeing on boys names that is. DH really likes *Tiberius*, but again, I just don't think I can do it.

I've come up with a name that I really like and have never heard before - *Zavery*. I think I made it up - Google suggests it's an Indian surname but other than that, not too many references out there. I really like Avery but it seems to be going the way of girls names and so I blended it with Zavier (Xavier) and got Zavery. Curious what people think.

I also like *Caius* and *Jasper* for a boy but don't think DH will agree. Other random boys names I like but probably wouldn't use: *Aven*, *Talon*, *Soren*, *Tavi*, *Summit*, *Terran*, *Cedar, Torin* and *Tyrus*.


----------



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

My old man and I would never do it, but we both thought Ripley would be an awesome name for the potential girl in gestation.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniper_mama*
> 
> I've come up with a name that I really like and have never heard before - *Zavery*. I think I made it up - Google suggests it's an Indian surname but other than that, not too many references out there. I really like Avery but it seems to be going the way of girls names and so I blended it with Zavier (Xavier) and got Zavery. Curious what people think.


I think Zavery is alright. I wouldn't use it, but I wouldn't think it was too weird if I heard someone else had named their baby it.


----------



## MandiKay3 (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't think it is such an out there name, but I love the name Jana! My fiance thought it would just be awful to have the nickname Jan? Honestly I don't think it would be so bad and why are we so lazy that we need nicknames for a four-letter name  So after that I came up with Savana and it got both votes. Any who! After reading some of these I have grown fond of Wren and also I saw Summit... pretty


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Jana is a very pretty name. I've known a couple of Janas, and none of them have gone by Jan. You're right, it's such a short name, it's not likely to be shortened any more.


----------



## piratemere (Jan 17, 2008)

Your boy names are my boy names. DS1 is Eli, DS2 is Silas and if the bean in me is a boy, Paxton is top of the list. Awesome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *April*autmaiajude**
> 
> LOVE the name Velouria for a girl as I am a huge Pixies fan, but dh would have none of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## lightforest (Nov 11, 2005)

i'm loving Riker, juniper_mama! along those lines, i've been thinking that *Guinan* would be a nice name for a boy or girl. i wonder how many people would automatically think of whoopie goldberg's character on Star Trek TNG???


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> i wonder how many people would automatically think of whoopie goldberg's character on Star Trek TNG???


Well, I would. But I'd be like "Heh, awesome", so that's no bad thing. (I'm not so keen on Riker though... I mean, the name's fine, but I don't like the character. We're re-watching TNG at the moment and I feel like all Riker does is leer at women. So that would put me off.) We did name our boy Miles kindasortapartly after Miles O'Brien, so...


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

I know 2 girls named Arden, and last year there were 4 Sebastions at my girls school of 80ish kids. I think I mentioned that before.

oh and I LOVE Thursday for a girl, but my hubs would never go for it. someone once called me a Thursday girl on friday and I fell in love.


----------



## dollyanna (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brisen*
> 
> Jana is a very pretty name. I've known a couple of Janas, and none of them have gone by Jan. You're right, it's such a short name, it's not likely to be shortened any more.


I knew a Jana - but it was pronounced like Jane-a. Either way, a pretty name!


----------



## KateDavies45 (Nov 2, 2010)

For a girl Sparrow, Wren or Elspeth. (Apparently I gravitate towards bird names) DH liked Freya and Thermopylae like the location of the famous battle from 300. I could live with Freya but once I found out that thermopylae translates to "Hot Gates" and has several porn movies that share that name it was out. lol. We wound up going with Caileigh for DD. DH thinks it's spelling is a little trendy but I have an aunt and a great-gran who share both the name and the spelling so I don't think so.

For a boy Aldric or Gregori both from books that I love but somehow I can't picture either of them on an actual person.... ^_^


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I never knew so many people liked the name Wren. I just heard of someone IRL who has a little Wren...I am jealous!


----------



## Logan (May 17, 2009)

I know an adult Wren- though I think she may spell it Ren, but not sure. So it doesn't seem so unusual to me


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

My current favorite names are Summer for a girl and Forrest for a boy. I love the movie 500 Days of Summer and met a guy named Forrest, a name I've never heard that I now love. Plus, you know, I'm a hippie.


----------



## tourist. (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MandiKay3*
> 
> I don't think it is such an out there name, but I love the name Jana! My fiance thought it would just be awful to have the nickname Jan? Honestly I don't think it would be so bad and why are we so lazy that we need nicknames for a four-letter name  So after that I came up with Savana and it got both votes. Any who! After reading some of these I have grown fond of Wren and also I saw Summit... pretty


My name is Janae and no one has ever tried to shorten it to Jan. Actually, people that I don't know that have no idea how to pronounce my name will occasionally say Jan but that's very rare.

This thread is generating some great names! It took DH and I nearly my entire pregnancy to name DS2 and I think the conversation here helped me feel comfortable with naming him.


----------



## DaisyO (Feb 3, 2011)

I simply have to reply to this! In fact, this name is more in the category of "thought of it too late", although it is very weird and objectively bad-sounding;

*Quappi*

This is the first name of Max Beckmann's second wife. Judging by the paintings, she was very cute, and of course I'm a huge fan of Beckmann and everything.

Anyway, my baby's name is Tessa instead. Maybe if I ever have another girl I could call her Quappi though...Tessa and Quappi...

is that too weird sounding? What would her nickname be...Quap? I guess that's why it counts as "I'm too chicken"

--D.O.


----------



## Logan (May 17, 2009)

DaisyO how do you pronounce it?


----------



## DaisyO (Feb 3, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logan*
> 
> DaisyO how do you pronounce it?


it would be "kwoppi", with an o sound and not an a sound. I know, it would be just plain wrong if it were pronounced with an a.

At least that is what I think from my limited understanding of German (restricted to watching Fassbinder movies and looking at the subtitles).


----------



## Beverly (May 7, 2002)

"Qu" is a "kv" sound in German.


----------



## DaisyO (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh right. Quappi. That's how I have heard German speakers say it...ever heard of a Quappi?

thanks!

DO


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Wren has always struck me as THE MDC name. I don't think I've ever met or heard of a person called Wren outside MDC, but here, they're all over the place! Wren and Sage and Orion. (Which, now I see it written down, totally looks like "Sage and Onion" - I shoulda called my kids that!)

I think I was influenced by MDC when I named DD Rowan - there are plenty of Rowans of both sexes here, but in real life (in New Zealand) everyone looks blank and asks me to repeat it. Sometimes I say "Rowan, like the tree", but then they look even blanker. I still love the name, but we don't tend to get positive responses on it too often. Unexpectedly, though, everyone seems to like Miles (DS' name).


----------



## vivica2 (Mar 19, 2010)

our daughter is Dae but her nickname is Daisy! i super love it. 

if we have any more girls they will be (in order) Rosalee, and Lilyanna....... daisy, rose and lily! (now to convince dh i need 2 more girls. 

we have tentatively decided on Miro Kingston for a boy. what do you think of it?

-viv-


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> Wren has always struck me as THE MDC name. I don't think I've ever met or heard of a person called Wren outside MDC, but here, they're all over the place! Wren and Sage and Orion. (Which, now I see it written down, totally looks like "Sage and Onion" - I shoulda called my kids that!)
> 
> I think I was influenced by MDC when I named DD Rowan - there are plenty of Rowans of both sexes here, but in real life (in New Zealand) everyone looks blank and asks me to repeat it. Sometimes I say "Rowan, like the tree", but then they look even blanker. I still love the name, but we don't tend to get positive responses on it too often. Unexpectedly, though, everyone seems to like Miles (DS' name).


I know a little Wren IRL. Now I'm wondering if her mom is an MDCer.  I also know a Rowan (little girl). I really love that name.


----------



## Logan (May 17, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vivica2*
> 
> we have tentatively decided on Miro Kingston for a boy. what do you think of it?
> 
> -viv-


I think Miro is really cute! Kingston is a bit trendy for me (Gwen Stefani) but does go nicely together.


----------



## Eresh (Jul 17, 2007)

My son Rowan has a Wren in his daycare class. I haven't figured out which girl she is though.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

I LOVE Wren, I got it from Baby Blues though. I tried it last time but when I couldn't tell Hubs more about the actual bird he nixed it, so now I need to convince Hubs perhaps. I'll mull it over.


----------



## RosieL (Feb 8, 2011)

Feynman. I asked DH to think about the person he would most love our kid to emulate, and see if we could use that name somehow. We BOTH independently with no prompting came up with Richard Feynman.

But I'm too chicken. We're looking for a first name, since second name is set (from family).


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Anais, Luz, and Astrid-- so cute to me but to dh sound like anus, loose, and ass-turd.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flor*
> 
> Anais, Luz, and Astrid-- so cute to me but to dh sound like anus, loose, and ass-turd.


This has me laughing. Anus, loose, and ass-turd. Hahaha.


----------



## yippiehippie (Jan 9, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vivica2*
> 
> our daughter is Dae but her nickname is Daisy! i super love it.
> 
> ...


Funny, I want to name my daughter (if I ever have one) Daisy and, since DH doesn't like it, he'll call her Dai (day)! He knew a Daisy in HS and didn't like her so the assimilation is still there. I told him he'll et over it

So I think I've decided on a boy's name too. Atreyu! Yes it's from The Neverending Story, DH likes it except for that. But none of his friends will associate that, what kid nowadays knows that movie? The only problem is the meaning of it. I've only found a few things...some sites say the author of the book the movie was based on made it up. It was Atreju in the (german) book. Some say it means "son of all" or "friend" and I like those meanings. But apparently in Indian it means "boy warrior" which I don't like considering I'm a pacifist. Anyone know a good resource to find name meanings?

Now onto middle names... I'm thinking Faith or Prayer for Daisy, but Atreyu is hard to come up w/a middle name for. I want something biblical. Silas maybe?

I'm sure lil babe will come out and the names won't be fitting so I want to come up w/a list of backups, but I'm happy that I have my "favorites" now


----------



## yippiehippie (Jan 9, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flor*
> 
> Anais, Luz, and Astrid-- so cute to me but to dh sound like anus, loose, and ass-turd.


How are you pronouncing Anais to him? It's always been one of my favs (still a contender!) but I just don't hear anus at all with it


----------



## genifer (Feb 19, 2006)

Yippiehippie, *I* would have recognised Atreyu from Neverending Story, it was my fave when I was a kid (am I showing my age?), my kids would also recognise it from the movie, they like it too. In fact when I was six I totally had a crush on Atreyu! lol. I think thats actually where I got my love for guys with brown eyes and dark hair (my dh is of that description... so is my son now ... I digress).


----------



## yippiehippie (Jan 9, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genifer*
> 
> Yippiehippie, *I* would have recognised Atreyu from Neverending Story, it was my fave when I was a kid (am I showing my age?), my kids would also recognise it from the movie, they like it too. In fact when I was six I totally had a crush on Atreyu! lol. I think thats actually where I got my love for guys with brown eyes and dark hair (my dh is of that description... so is my son now ... I digress).


So since you love the movie why would it be a bad thing?! I think it's quite obvious to any adult that was raised in the 80s where it came from and I don't mind, it's DH that does! I'm w/you, I like the movie, so it's not a bad association to me...every name comes from somewhere or someone I guess.


----------



## genifer (Feb 19, 2006)

I wasnt trying to say it was a bad thing, lol. I think its a cool name.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Bernadette, Agnes and Gertrude. I Love those names, no one else does.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flor*
> 
> Anais, Luz, and Astrid-- so cute to me but to dh sound like anus, loose, and ass-turd.


I LOVE, love, love Anais and just met two kids this summer with that name. But, I am very afraid people will mispronounce innocently or on purpose to tease (yuck), so no. Luz/loose never occurred to me since I think it's a pretty common name. Astrid just sounds like Astrid to me.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

I read a book years ago about a girl named Wren who couldn't walk. Always loved the name but DH gave it the veto, along with just about every other name.

The one we agreed on, I've now nixed. Just too many bad connotations. He still wants it, though.


----------



## armidasawan (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thursday Girl*
> 
> Bernadette, Agnes and Gertrude. I Love those names, no one else does.


I like these names. I think we may go for Yasmina for a girl and Omar or Mijael (or Omar Mijael) for a boy.


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

WARNING! I am a huge nerd.

Aurora Borealis Lastname.

Yes.


----------



## emmaegbert (Sep 14, 2004)

well I've met a couple of Sages and Orions IRL. I must live in a "mothering" type bubble.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> Wren has always struck me as THE MDC name. I don't think I've ever met or heard of a person called Wren outside MDC, but here, they're all over the place! Wren and Sage and Orion. (Which, now I see it written down, totally looks like "Sage and Onion" - I shoulda called my kids that!)
> 
> I think I was influenced by MDC when I named DD Rowan - there are plenty of Rowans of both sexes here, but in real life (in New Zealand) everyone looks blank and asks me to repeat it. Sometimes I say "Rowan, like the tree", but then they look even blanker. I still love the name, but we don't tend to get positive responses on it too often. Unexpectedly, though, everyone seems to like Miles (DS' name).


----------



## emmaegbert (Sep 14, 2004)

this thread is too funny (and too long! I can't read it all!) I feel like, gosh, I know kids with all these names. I met brothers named Magnus and Ragnor once.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megan73*
> 
> Jasper (sounds a little fey with DH's alliterative last name), Magnus and Ronan.
> 
> I just try to imagine 1) yelling the name across the playground and 2) that person running for office some day.


I like some of the crazy Greek names- Anaximander, or even stuff like Achilles or Hector, but can't quite do that to our kid, since we aren't Greek.

Oh, and I am definitely too chicken to go with Absalom, which is a family name (there were 7 of them! All named Absalom DeWitt though the last one converted to Catholicism and took that opportunity, apparently to change his name). Plus, DH is dead set against anything biblical (makes boys names hard) and there is that book, Absalom, Absalom! which would be a tough namesake to have. (then again, I share my name with a book title and I don't mind it).

Another family name we've joked about but can't really imagine using is Egbert. I guess he could go by "Bert" but that does just seem like too funny of a name. (its a last name in our family, though somewhere in the family tree there is an Egbert Egbert, though what his parents were thinking is really hard to imagine).


----------



## lizzie (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yippiehippie*
> 
> So I think I've decided on a boy's name too. Atreyu! Yes it's from The Neverending Story, DH likes it except for that. But none of his friends will associate that, what kid nowadays knows that movie? The only problem is the meaning of it. I've only found a few things...some sites say the author of the book the movie was based on made it up. It was Atreju in the (german) book. Some say it means "son of all" or "friend" and I like those meanings. But apparently in Indian it means "boy warrior" which I don't like considering I'm a pacifist. Anyone know a good resource to find name meanings?


I don't know what it means, but my kids and I would think it was fantastic!  They love Atreyu! And the other little boy - the one reading the story - was Bastian, which was mentioned earlier, and has always been cool. Sebastian always makes me think of the lead singer of the (how old am i again?) band Skid Row, but that's not a bad thing for me.

I know there's a band out there somewhere called Atreyu now, but I don't know their music... cause again,... I'm old.


----------



## nilatti (Aug 5, 2010)

Just read this one on another thread: "Harvest" for a boy. LOVE. But I have an H last name, so, NO.


----------



## Bridportmom (Apr 8, 2008)

As for nicknames, both of my kids Mirabelle and Adalaide go by their full names, we didn't like the common nicknames Mira and Addie. It's funny, we ditched other names we liked because we didn't like the nicknames, I guess these just worked.


----------



## kylie1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Funny...One of my DSD's best friends is called Wren.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

My niece is also Arya from the same series!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> Sure! Our oldest is named Arwen. Our (for now) youngest is named after another Elven princess from another series of books, Arya (from "Eragon"). The search is on for a third Elven princess whose name begins with A. DH commented last night that we seem to have painted ourselves into a bit of a corner here.


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

I love the name Hero for a girl (from Much Ado about Nothing). I don't know, I just love it. DH is so not on board. But he's adamant that we wait to find out the sex until birth, so he said I could name the baby unhindered by him... If it's a girl.. maybe I'll make good and name her Hero. We'll see. I'm thinking boy, though, so, likely moot.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Also, I knew two girls in high school named Riven and Haisly (maybe they are on here!). I thought both names were so cool, plus dh liked Riven because it sounds like Rivendell and he's a LOTR nerd, but how awkward would that be? I only know one other person in the whole world with this name, but I promise I didn't name my baby "for" you. One is a FB friend and one still lives in town, so . . .


----------



## youngspiritmom (Mar 5, 2010)

River. I LOVE the name River (girl). But it wouldn't go over well in our community for many reasons. *Sigh*


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KindRedSpirit*
> 
> I love the name Dicken from the secret garden.I think if I lived outside the US I'd use it,but the harassment here would be too much.I also love Guthrie for boy or girl, but DH hates it.I have lots of names I love that dh just hates.Aspen,Ocean,Azure,Oliver,....He wants names like One, Six, Boy,.....We both currently agree on Moxie Crimefighter,almost on Pepper,and my new fave is Poppy,but he didn't respond when I brought it up.Ah.The fun of names!


I have only read to this post, but the name I'm too afraid to use is Moxie! I LOVE it, but I'd never name my kid Moxie. I'd like to use it for a middle name for a girl, but dh would probably veto that.


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youngspiritmom*
> 
> River. I LOVE the name River (girl). But it wouldn't go over well in our community for many reasons. *Sigh*


I love it too, but I it's a bit too hippie for me to use. It also sounds like a geographical feature when you pair it with another name. River Annabelle? Catherine River?

I also have a thing for deeply unfashionable old-lady names:

Sybilla (LOVE this one, even though everyone I've mentioned it to thinks it's horrendous.)

Esmeralda

Minerva

Elva

Isolde

Other guilty pleasures:

Lyra (from a book I haven't read)

Winter (too hippie)

Violetta (too dramatic)

Synovia (a medical term







)

Hrafnkatla (self-explanatory!)

Isalind (too weird)

Raven. (too comic book)

ETA: I've only really thought about girl names as I only have girls!


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

I guess we weren't too chicken after all... Our little man is named Théoden William!


----------



## yippiehippie (Jan 9, 2010)

We found out we're having a boy I'm still stuck on Atreyu but it seems kinda difficult to say all the time considering DS has a one syllable easy name. I'm not too fond of Trey for a nickname, maybe Tru or Treyu? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Psmythe (Aug 9, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> I guess we weren't too chicken after all... Our little man is named Théoden William!


Congratulations! That's AWESOME!


----------



## Psmythe (Aug 9, 2011)

I like Tru for short, if you feel you must shorten it! I know a little boy named Truth/Tru but I think it's really uncommon and great! I think Atreyu flows so well that it doesn't need shortening.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yippiehippie*
> 
> We found out we're having a boy I'm still stuck on Atreyu but it seems kinda difficult to say all the time considering DS has a one syllable easy name. I'm not too fond of Trey for a nickname, maybe Tru or Treyu? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Logan (May 17, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> I guess we weren't too chicken after all... Our little man is named Théoden William!


YAY!!!







And congrats on your new baby!


----------



## jess in hawaii (Oct 13, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowflake777*
> 
> I love it too, but I it's a bit too hippie for me to use. It also sounds like a geographical feature when you pair it with another name. River Annabelle? Catherine River?
> 
> ...


I LOVE your selections! I have the same fascination with wonderful antiquated names... Esmeralda is pretty much my top pick if I have a girl. May I add to your list Rosamund and Evangeline? They have been my latest inexplicable obsessions.









BTW, I have four boys, two of whom have names in the lower half of the top 1000 and two of whom don't even approach it.

Jess


----------



## Adia (Oct 13, 2011)

I love this thread.

I'm all over the place with my name tastes. There's no pattern or logic to it at all. Of my 3, the oldest has a normal-but-not-terribly common name, middle has a name that was unheard of when she was born, broke the US top 1000 but not by much last year. Still never heard it up here. And my younger has a classic but not popular name after my lifelong heroine.

My 4th and final, I am thinking is going to be my "**** it, I'm using the name I love, not the safe-and-sane names!" kid. This babe is my last for the foreseeable future, unless some day I happen to settle down with a partner and live babies ever after.


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jess in hawaii*
> 
> I LOVE your selections! I have the same fascination with wonderful antiquated names... Esmeralda is pretty much my top pick if I have a girl. May I add to your list Rosamund and Evangeline? They have been my latest inexplicable obsessions.
> 
> ...


Heh, I'm glad someone does! And yes, you may add Evangeline and Rosamund. I love those too. I'm all over anything long, old-fashioned, and a bit dramatic & frilly. I'm a sucker for Rose/Rosa names. Rosalind was on our list, and Rosamund would have been too if it worked in DH's language.


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adia*
> 
> I love this thread.
> 
> ...


Dooo it!!


----------



## rustydaisies (Apr 22, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yippiehippie*
> 
> We found out we're having a boy I'm still stuck on Atreyu but it seems kinda difficult to say all the time considering DS has a one syllable easy name. I'm not too fond of Trey for a nickname, maybe Tru or Treyu? Any other suggestions?


atreyu is the name of a scremo hardcore emo band..................


----------



## fillefantome (May 4, 2007)

There are about 50 names on this thread that I completely love (some I would definitely be too chicken to use, some I'm seriously considering when I have kids in the next few years).

I love all sorts of word/nature names that I am not sure I'm crunchy granola enough to pull off (Indigo, Remember, Lyric, Rain, Huckleberry, Evening ...) and also Gaelic, Jewish and other ethnic names that I don't feel comfortable using since my family is 99% Puritan New England stock (Rivkah, Shoshannah, Ephraim, Eoghan, Oisin, Mattea/Matteo and Noemie).

Speaking of Puritan stock, my mom and her siblings were/are really into genealogy, and some of the family names I loved growing up for their sweet old-fashionedness have now become so popular that they're off the table, to my infinite sadness--Abigail, Hannah and Benjamin (as both a first and last name). My mother, who died a few years ago, was named Virginia--I would love to honor her by using her name, but can't imagine in this day and age using a name with the word virgin in it (even the origin of the name is from virgin, ultimately). I've thought of Ginger as an alternative, but it has its own sort of stripper connotations in many people's minds, sadly. Also, my grandparents are from a town called Chelsea; when I was little, a distant relative named her new baby Chelsea, and I remember saying to my mom "why'd they name her after a town?" (This was at the height of the name's popularity, mind.) Now I wish it wasn't so dated as a name, as I'd love to make the family reference.

There are quite a few girl's names that I love that seem too nickname-y or cutesy for me, imagining them on a grown-up woman: Pippa (sadly, I think Phillipa is ugly), Clover, Marigold, Tansy, Lainey, Tessa, Gemma. Several other names that I like for their sound have bad associations for me: Juliet, Scarlett, Susannah (that song!), Samson and Shiloh (not only because of the famous baby, but because it's a famous battlefield and that seems a bit macabre).

I love the name Willa, but fear that a little Willa born in the 2010s would spend her whole life saying "No, not Willow. Willa, with an -A."

I remember being fascinated by Picabo Street's name watching the Lillejammer Olympics--it just rolls off the tongue so beautifully, but I would never name a child after a random skier, so it may become a cat's name someday.

I am jealous of all of you who have used LOTR and Star Trek names. My two favorite authors are Lois McMaster Bujold and Terry Pratchett and the names of most of their characters are names I would never use. Most of LMB's are Russian-derived names and Terry Pratchett names his characters things like Bestiality Carter--along the "girls are named for virtues, so boys must be named for vices" line of thought--Havelock Vetinari, Moist Von Lipwig, Annabelle Dearheart, Gytha, things like that. The one Pratchett name I really like is Sam, for Sam Vimes, but it's such a common name and so popular right now, that it wouldn't be taken as a reference at all, and besides, I want to avoid very common names.

And finally, the last and definitely most "too chicken" name for me is Keziah. I had a favorite book about a gypsy girl in England named Keziah (Kizzy for short) when I was little, and I remember telling my mother that I wanted to have a little girl named Keziah. My mother, bless her (I swear) not actually terribly racist heart, said "that sounds like a colored name." Well, at the time it just sounded Bible-y and cool to me, but as I grew older, read a lot more, and left the all-white world of Vermont, I realized that just like Jemima, one of Job's other daughters, Keziah was so often used as a slave name in the antebellum south, that where both names are common in the UK, here in the US there is a very strong link with the African-American community. I hate to believe that would stop me from using a name that I still think is beautiful, but I think about that study with the resumes where subjects hired the candidates with "white" names over "non-white" names regardless of qualifications, and I quail at the thought of tagging my child with a name that is a liability. But, then I get mad because it shouldn't be a liability, and I hate the idea of turning into someone who would make a choice based on such stupid criteria. And I go back and forth....


----------



## eireann (Sep 29, 2007)

I like Presley for a girl, and Conley or Cash for a boy. There are a lot more...I like unique names, but yeah, too much of a bok bok to use em.

Oh, and Lachlan for a boy, but thats less of a "too chicken"; someone I know named their son Lachlan before I could use it....would be weird.

I like Cobain and Aragorn, but I couldnt. Too many bullies in the world.


----------



## Momma Moo Martin (May 24, 2009)

I once read about a woman named Chrysalis in a news article and was smitten with the name immediately. I think it is sounds so beautiful and the concepts of growth and metamorphosis surrounding it are lovely. I do not like the name/nickname "Chris" at all so I don't think I would ever give this name to a child.


----------



## stephr_k (May 6, 2010)

So many great names!

We are having a girl her name will most likely be *Falon Rae*. We have considered *Echo Rae* but a little chicken to name her that because it's a little to uncommon for us. But, I really love it!

Others we have considered and ruled out (well DH ruled out) are:

Olivia, Everliegh, Clementine, Corabel, Corabella, Coraline, Cora, Olivette, Paisley, Clover, Willow, Piper, Braelyn, Harper, Theia, Iva, Charlene

Boy names we would have used:

Axel James

Chayton


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

Most of these are on the no list for us because they have been nixed by my mainstream-name-loving DH.

*Boy names:*

Odysseus (Odys for short, like Otis)

Ajax

Colby

August (family name, but just too heavy for a little boy, I feel)

Derby

Kirby

Oakley

Paxton (turns out this is the name of the local elementary school near us after a recent move. Dang!)

Tabor

Seneca

Byatt

*Girl names:*

Octavia (Tavi, tah-vee, for short)

Zadie-- actually, would love to use this, as it is a family name. But it sounds like a nickname, and I can't figure out a more formal name to base it on. Ideas?

Juniper

Electra


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I've seen Zadie short for Scheherezade. It could also be short for Mercedes.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

We've actually thought about Scherezade, but our first two are Oliver and Elliot... seems a bit weird?


----------



## Pepperpot (May 6, 2008)

Hey Aletheia, guess what, Ajax, Odysseus and Juniper were also on my shortlist that DH has pooh poohed.

Also Blazes, Bojangles and Buccaneer!


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aletheia*
> 
> Most of these are on the no list for us because they have been nixed by my mainstream-name-loving DH.
> 
> ...


I like Zadie all by it's self.


----------



## Rainey Daye (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Rainey Daye*
> 
> Not pregnant ATM, but I saw this thread and love to talk names...so there ya go!!
> 
> ...


Well, come to find out...when I wrote this back in September, I actually WAS pregnant...but have since lost that baby as well. Totally sucks..as that has been three losses in the last ten months.

Anyway, so after we got the news the baby was no longer with us I decided I must have a name for it as well. I never realized this before, but Riley and Paisley are not only both gender-neutral, but both end in -ley...so that was the criteria for this one too. We decided on Waverley, but have yet to come up with a suitable middle name (we only found out this past Monday).

So now I have a Riley, a Paisley, and a Waverley as my angel babies. Not particularly unusual...but as pretty as they are, I don't think I would have named a born child those names.


----------



## sylvermama (Nov 14, 2011)

My oldest is Julian! We pronounce it in Spanish though, with the J as an H. It's been a favorite name of mine since I babysat a Julian when I was in my teens.


----------



## sylvermama (Nov 14, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjjazzy*
> 
> Uriyah
> 
> ...


Julian has always been a favorite name of mine. In fact, we named our oldest Julian. He's now 11 years old. We do pronounce it in Spanish, with an H sound instead of a J.


----------



## sylvermama (Nov 14, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magali*
> 
> Hey OP, I see you like Jean-Luc....we named our daughter a cool name. People are always giving us double takes when we say her name because I guess it is a little unusual, but we love it!!! And lol because Jean Luc (yes after Picard) was a name we kind of joked about if she was a boy. We tossed around the name Dax for a boy also, but I just couldn't do it. But, oddly enough, not Dax from DS9....there is a guy on the show Parenthood with the name Dax.


Magali, I love your name! My first daughter is Magali Soleil. In my humble opinion, sweetest name in the whole world!


----------



## sylvermama (Nov 14, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HawaiianBlesing*
> 
> My husband's name is Sky--no "e" at the end. He says that's for girls lol. Anywhoo....he says his parents liked to smoke the wacky weed back in the day. All 4 of their children were given "normal" names and middle names followed by earth names. All of the children go by their earth names with the exception of the last. His parents felt she didn't fit her earth name but her "normal" name suited her better
> 
> ...


Those names are so cool! I'm actually considering "Sylver" for a little girl


----------



## sylvermama (Nov 14, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> It doesn't, but just for the record, I recently heard of a kid called Bastian. Presumably short for Sebastian. Not sure I'm that keen on it, but it does exist.
> 
> I always wondered if the name Dwight went up or down in popularity after The Office came out.


My second boy's middle name is Sebastian. In Argentina, where I'm from, is widely popular, and I love it! We call our Sebastians: Seba or Sebi.


----------



## sylvermama (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a very unusual name myself: Yamile. I pronounce the Y as an SH, sha-MEE-LAY.

I LOVE my name, and I have named my kids all uncommon names in the States:

Julian (pronounced in Spanish, with an H sound)

Magali Soleil

Joaquin Sebastian

Areli Estrella

For this new baby I can only think of girl names! The one that keeps popping up is Sylver Lujan (Lujan is the patron of my country Argentina. I'm not even a Catholic, but I've always loved this name


----------



## sylvermama (Nov 14, 2011)

My brother's daughter is Salome, which I suggested because i love it and I didn't want him to take the name I had for my own girl!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeslieintheKeys*
> 
> Vindication! Someone else liked the name Jezebel too! So glad to hear it.


----------



## sylvermama (Nov 14, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NettleTea*
> 
> When I hear Lucius I think of The Village. Not a bad thought. I really like that movie.


I adore the movie, the name Lucius, and Joaquin, the actor's name (my son is Joaquin ;-)


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pepperpot*
> 
> Hey Aletheia, guess what, Ajax, Odysseus and Juniper were also on my shortlist that DH has pooh poohed.
> 
> Also Blazes, Bojangles and Buccaneer!


Too funny! What are the chances??!


----------



## lactatinggirl (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aletheia*
> 
> Most of these are on the no list for us because they have been nixed by my mainstream-name-loving DH.
> 
> ...


Did you get Octavia from the Southern Vampire Mysteries series? That's the only place I've heard of that name.


----------



## **mom2one** (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, I always wanted to name a boy Phoenix - but DH said no - that's a superhero name! lol Then I Loved the name Dax - but he said Dax was too short for a first name. So we went the whole 9 months without a name - boy or girl! We had a baby boy - still no name! But after I had him I asked Dh what he was going to name him (we had made a deal that if it was a girl I would name her and a boy he would name him) and the first thing he said was "You can name him Phoenix if you want to! " But I wanted him to have a name that he loved too so i just let him think about it for a while. Finally after a couple of days we settled on a name Daxton Gabriel Phoenix. We will probably call him Dax as he gets older though - we do now sometimes actually.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lactatinggirl*
> 
> Did you get Octavia from the Southern Vampire Mysteries series? That's the only place I've heard of that name.


Nope! My grandfather's middle name was Octavio.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *sylvermama*
> 
> I have a very unusual name myself: Yamile. I pronounce the Y as an SH, sha-MEE-LAY.
> 
> ...


Love the names. Joaquin is one of my favorite boy names. Oddly, my daughter's elderly female piano teacher has this name-- think it's a saint? Julian was also on my list!

I used to have a Magali as a student. She was fabulous!


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Momma Moo Martin*
> 
> I once read about a woman named Chrysalis in a news article and was smitten with the name immediately. I think it is sounds so beautiful and the concepts of growth and metamorphosis surrounding it are lovely. I do not like the name/nickname "Chris" at all so I don't think I would ever give this name to a child.


I knew someone who named their DD this about 10 yrs ago.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nilatti*
> 
> Just read this one on another thread: "Harvest" for a boy. LOVE. But I have an H last name, so, NO.


I am over avoiding alliteration. Now I am desperate!


----------



## caicard (Jun 23, 2011)

I love that so many people have said Juniper. That and Marigold are my favorite girl names, but my husband would not be too keen on them.

For a boy, Kass. My mother despises it, but I just picture him growing up into an introverted, intelligent rock star. Haha...


----------



## dreamingtree (Jun 30, 2011)

Not sure if this one has been mentioned..... Atticus

from To Kill A Mockingbird

Couldn't do it but like it


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

Back to add two to the girl list of rejected names:

Elodie/Elody

and

Ellory

I love both, but we already have an Elliot...


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm a very traditional namer, but every since I was pg with my son I have LOVED the name Paisley for a girl.

I'm 99% sure I would never have the courage to use it, though.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belia*
> 
> I'm a very traditional namer, but every since I was pg with my son I have LOVED the name Paisley for a girl.
> 
> I'm 99% sure I would never have the courage to use it, though.


I know a Paisley and I like it. I never thought it was a weird name, just not common. Use it.


----------



## csekywithlove (Feb 25, 2010)

I was looking through some genealogy information that my uncle printed out for me a couple of years ago. Here were some names I found interesting:

Boy

Circie

Wavy

Cavender

Tavender (This will be the name I pick if we are having a boy)

Warden

Cicero

Redding (If only I knew my child would be a jazz musician!)

Absolom ( I LOVE this name)

Girl

Sina

Zellelda

Marcella (Like from the Robert E.E.Martin novels!)

Artela

Prudence (Always loved this name)

Paradine

Rosaline

Valentine

Just though I'd share. I picked Tavender because he was the uncle my grandfather always told stories about and I loved the name! Pretty interesting to think about. I bet some of these names people would jump on these days!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

csekywithlove: Wow! That's one neat family tree! Mine's all full of people named John. Johns everywhere. I poked around in our genealogical records (such as they are) for inspiration when naming DS, but there was absolutely nothing exciting (well, unless I wanted to go for Fergus). Clearly your ancestors were far more creative than mine!


----------



## csekywithlove (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> csekywithlove: Wow! That's one neat family tree! Mine's all full of people named John. Johns everywhere. I poked around in our genealogical records (such as they are) for inspiration when naming DS, but there was absolutely nothing exciting (well, unless I wanted to go for Fergus). Clearly your ancestors were far more creative than mine!


Honestly, I was pretty shocked. I believe that my mother's family tree wasn't as creative. If any ladies find these interesting, go for it! We are all about unique names in our family and have been for a while, apparently!


----------



## Emma Bryan Fuller (Dec 17, 2007)

My girl is Skye. Here it is unusual and gets negative looks/comments. I still love it though and she is such a Skye I love Rain and River and Aurora but all were no way from husband! Love this thread even though I am done with naming babies!


----------



## Emma Bryan Fuller (Dec 17, 2007)

Also have a Jett and Storm.....middle names only


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I love Raine and River for a boy and Willow for a girl but DH said no.

My DH is Serbian and my Fav Serbian name for a boy is Vuk it means Wolf and when I suggested it for this bubba DH liked it. I can't think of a middle name to go with it however.

I loved the name Lilly actually Lilly Marlene was our choice if DS was a girl but now it is really popular.


----------



## wanderinblues (Aug 14, 2011)

alethea, my best friend (female) is named Eleri  i really like the name.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infojunkie*
> 
> Not sure if this one has been mentioned..... Atticus
> 
> ...


Atticus is actually on our short list. i have always loved it and DP thinks it's awesome. it's pretty much the only name we are agreeing on, but i would still rather name a boy Rueben.


----------



## Still Burning! (Dec 6, 2009)

Cool. I am enjoying going through this whole thread! I just made a thread earlier (HERE) about the "way out there" names I am so attracted to. I am not too chicken, I think.... There is some spark going off for me this time, and I am really jazzed by unique names and combos!


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

my baby #4 is Zayd, my baby name for him is Zaydie, like singing funny little baby songs and stuff  I of course am partial to it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aletheia*
> 
> Most of these are on the no list for us because they have been nixed by my mainstream-name-loving DH.
> 
> ...


----------



## doulawoman (Mar 11, 2008)

Penelope

*Saariyah* (for a boy it is muslim and means : clouds at night) way too many mispronounciations and misspellings etc. but it is beautiful IMO)

Cove... too..i dunno,but i like it


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

Doulawoman: what is the pronunciation of Saariyah?


----------



## kjm279 (May 3, 2008)

I've been wanting to name a son Dima since I was pregnant with my son 7.5 years ago, but my husband will not go for it. We had a little pregnancy "scare" about 10 months ago and I agreed if our baby were born on 11-11-11, I would name him/her Dovahkiin. So I think it's only fair if he lets us name our child Dima - if it's a boy.

And Thadeus, but only because right now we have Dad & Madd and my daughter says "DadMadd" and it would just get out of hand if it was Dad, Madd, and Thad...

That's all I have, but I just wanted to mention how much I love all you Sci-Fi & Fantasy nerds! <3 <3 <3


----------



## kjm279 (May 3, 2008)

I have a friend with a DD named Orla, DS named Rigel, and DS named Ford. Nigel made me think of it. Orla is probably the only one I'd ever consider using (I don't think the other's would fit any of my boys), but I think they are all great names!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparks**
> 
> I'm not pregnant, but love talking about names!
> 
> ...


----------



## kjm279 (May 3, 2008)

Penelope was on the list for my DD (who is 3.5 now). It was crossed off because my mother in law asked me if we were going to call her "Penny"

Anyways, it's always been my nickname. My mother used to call me Penelope when I was a kid. We ended up naming DD's stuffed Bunny Penelope. We've always pronounced it Puh-Nel-A-Pee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minkajane*
> 
> I've been really loving the name Penelope lately. Especially since DS named his new stuffed puppy that so I'm hearing it all the time. DH vetoed that one and I don't think anybody would know how to say/spell it anyway. Until I was like 15 I thought it was pronounced Pee-ne-lope because I'd never heard it said, just read it in books.


----------



## kjm279 (May 3, 2008)

I hear/see Willow and I automatically think of Willow Ufgood... I like the name for a girl, but I still just couldn't do it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> You sure you want to risk it? She did flay a guy alive and try to destroy the world.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't know if I mentioned this, but I love Willa, but wouldn't use it.


----------



## apriltorre (Dec 18, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *annalou*
> 
> HI! I LOVE Lucius. We named our 2nd little boy Lucius Emmanuel. He is my little baby light! His older brother is Roman Gabriel.
> 
> Good luck! Harry Potter's Lucius ended up helping in the end (I think, I'm not a huge follower, just saw the movies).


i named my son Lucius as well, middle name Bastian. He has never been made fun of because of his name and everyone says it suits him. I rarely get any Harry Potter references either.

Guilty name pleasure satisfied! I wouldnt have it any other way


----------

